# 4x4 grow room clean slate



## winkdogg420 (Oct 25, 2008)

Ok i have constructed a small 4x4x8ft high grow closet. I really want to grow with cfl's only and soil . I will post pics and a diagram asap .my question is what is the number1 most effective way to use cfls in this space. I currently have 2 vanity light fixtures each with four standard sockets with y adapters i can run 16 cfls in those. I cant really explain the setup but i again will post pics soon. Looking for any budget minded tips and pointers about lighting ,soil,anything.i love walmart i am hoping to base my entire grow on walmart goods and making a "how-to" video as i grow.

Thanks for reading looking forward to your input

winkdogg


----------



## anotherchance (Oct 25, 2008)

i love walmart lolol that is too funny. southpark episode


----------



## winkdogg420 (Oct 27, 2008)

thanks bud


----------



## 420weedman (Oct 27, 2008)

well walmart has good deals on cfls
like 7$ for 2 6500k 26watts
and they had a 6 pack of 26 watt 2700k for like 13 i think

let me see what the vanity fixtures look like ?


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 27, 2008)

a 4 X 4 requires 1000 watts of HPS. good luck.


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Oct 27, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> a 4 X 4 requires 1000 watts of HPS. good luck.


why a 1000watt?? thats 62.50watts per sqft.. i thought u only need 20 too 25watts per sqft.....i know that more is maryer but why did u pick 1000watt hps..thanks


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 27, 2008)

MEANGREEN69 said:


> why a 1000watt?? thats 62.50watts per sqft.. i thought u only need 20 too 25watts per sqft.....i know that more is maryer but why did u pick 1000watt hps..thanks



that's pretty much how it goes. a 1000w covers a 4 x 4 area.


----------



## caderader (Oct 27, 2008)

please don't take this as an attempt to hijack a thread but what area would you recommend for a 400 watt mh. I was thinking 3X3


----------



## EyezofSnake (Oct 28, 2008)

My 600 covers my 3.3x3.3 area just about perfectly. I used to have a 400 HPS and my space was about the same size, but not nearly the yield.


----------



## BongJuice (Oct 28, 2008)

winkdogg420 said:


> i love walmart i am hoping to base my entire grow on walmart goods and making a "how-to" video as i grow.


 
Walmart and other companies like Walmart play huge role in why our
economy is in the shithole.
If you wanna help the economy, buy your supplies from your local Mom-n-Pop shop. 
Why would you wanna buy cheap Chinese crap anyways?


----------



## winkdogg420 (Oct 28, 2008)

50 years ago i would have agreed with you . But now that the economy is already in the shitter im to broke to shop at mom and pop stores. Also most mom and pop shops are now sellling the same crap as walmart bc of the high price of american labor. I didnt creat this situation i just have no choice but to live in it. 

Ps if walmart is a trigger word im sorry . I just am trying to grow for fun on a budget.

Winkdogg

thanks to all with replies about my grow .


----------



## 420weedman (Oct 28, 2008)

BongJuice said:


> Walmart and other companies like Walmart play huge role in why our
> economy is in the shithole.
> If you wanna help the economy, buy your supplies from your local Mom-n-Pop shop.
> Why would you wanna buy cheap Chinese crap anyways?


im gonna have to place the blame 100% on our gov for the economy.
oil trading on the stock market??? speculators controlling the price .. by .. speculating ? gimme a fuckn break
if hemp was legal, the economy would be way better


----------



## mcar (Oct 28, 2008)

420weedman said:


> im gonna have to place the blame 100% on our gov for the economy.
> oil trading on the stock market??? speculators controlling the price .. by .. speculating ? gimme a fuckn break
> if hemp was legal, the economy would be way better



Hemp is the answer for many of our current and future problems.(when i say OUR, i mean the poor people, Americans, the majority)


----------



## 420weedman (Oct 28, 2008)

i got a better idea ! , lets give away billions of dollars to help other countries !


----------



## anotherchance (Oct 28, 2008)

hemp will go a long way to fixing shit thats for sure.


----------



## Da Kine 420 (Oct 28, 2008)

I vote Hemp!!!

this election reminds me of that old Richard Pryor movie, _*Bresters Millions*_

Vote "none of the above!"


----------



## anotherchance (Oct 28, 2008)

ron paul would have gotten the feds out of the pot issue


----------



## winkdogg420 (Oct 29, 2008)

i am capable of running 16 CFL bulbs but for now i am only running 8 should i run 8 6500k bulbs or 6-6500ks and 2-2700k? when the plants get a canopy i will run all 16 mixed 50/50...

thoughts ...sugestions??

WINKDOGG


----------



## beginningbotanist420 (Oct 29, 2008)

MEANGREEN69 said:


> why a 1000watt?? thats 62.50watts per sqft.. i thought u only need 20 too 25watts per sqft.....i know that more is maryer but why did u pick 1000watt hps..thanks





fdd2blk said:


> a 4 X 4 requires 1000 watts of HPS. good luck.


I would question FDD if i were you, the last person that did ended up somewhere in Siberia. 


But not to be a brown nose, but when i was reading your initial post, i was thinking 1000w, and then when you said CFL, i thought ! CFLs are great for micro growers, but once you are above 3x3x6, they are just useless IMHO. After that point, the money saved by using CFLs is surpassed by the effectiveness of HIDs. You can use the same wattage necessary and get better results with HIDs. You could probably get away with a 600w or 2 400w's [but why not do something to the best of your ability?] And if its the cost of the HIDs that bothers you, the go to www.e-conolight.com and go to vapor tights, and then to 150w HPS. They're $20 each, and you can get 5-7. And built DIY cooltubes using bake a rounds.

If it were me, i would divide this into 2- 2x4 rooms, flower and veg. i would have a 400w or 600w MH veg and a 600w HPS for flower [both with cooltubes and digital ballasts]. I would run a seperate ventilation system for each room, both with carbon filters. I would run either a SOG/Lollypop or a ScrOG.

But, the best of luck to you.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 29, 2008)

i was talking to dude at the hydro store the other day. i told him i have a 3 X 6 X 6 with two 600's. i wanted to go to one 1000 on a light rail. he suggested switching to two 750w HPS instead.


----------



## riceweed147 (Oct 29, 2008)

i wish i had room like you guys
i only have a 30"x24"x36" GroCab
But im going to have 150x hps and 6 CFL's in there


----------



## titanium3g (Oct 29, 2008)

Screw cfl. You can set up a 1000 watt hps or mh for under $200 with bulb. Do that, only way. Either way you will end up with HID lighting, might as well spend the few extra bucks now. You will remember this post later when you are shopping for HID lighting.kiss-ass


----------



## winkdogg420 (Oct 29, 2008)

Awesome suggestions ! I have 4 econo lights on the way . Im going to stick with the cfls for this whole grow i will keep you guys up to date . Next grow i will bloom under the hps econos. Right now i have 8 cfls running 50/50 2700 6500k all 10 plants just broke soil so here we grow!

Winkdogg


----------



## winkdogg420 (Nov 1, 2008)

ok i just got the camera all ready to go ,so i took some pics let me know what i need and how im doin so far!


WINKDOGG


----------



## FLOWER PIMP (Nov 1, 2008)

with that size after about a month of filling it with cfl's you will think... man i wish i would have got that hps in the begining. you have the space, filling it with cfl's can be costly. 

i believe in a differnt tool for every job. and i think your job would benifit massively with hps... jmo though

good luck


----------



## winkdogg420 (Nov 1, 2008)

there are a lot more pics in my profile. well what do you guys tHINK??



WINKDOGG


----------



## winkdogg420 (Nov 1, 2008)

I am certainly aware that cfl are less effective than hid lighting i just want to see what kind of results i get . Thankyou much

winkdogg


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 1, 2008)

that's a pretty cool light set-up.  nice hood.


----------



## winkdogg420 (Nov 1, 2008)

Thanks alot i made the reflector out of a 8"galv. Heating duct. And the vanity lights provide 8 sockets with the y's that is 16 bulbs. The vanity fixyures were 12 bucks on sale from 21$


----------



## Phinxter (Nov 1, 2008)

looks good. i too however will suggest the 1000w 
i have a 4 x 4 x 7 tent and started with a 4' 4 tube T5 and it was so so.
my second grow i upgraded to 1000w hps / MH conversion
i veg with the metal halide conversion bulb and flower with the 1000watt HPS in a cooltube and my yield is triple what it was with the 4' 4tube t5


----------



## tusseltussel (Nov 1, 2008)

95,000 lumens=600watt hps=4x4/95000=5937 lumens per sq ft, just enough light for som nice dank nuggets i always say 5-7000 lumens per sq ft the lighting section on roll it up says 3000 minimum...... just putin some info out their. 

i love you fdd


----------



## tusseltussel (Nov 1, 2008)

EyezofSnake said:


> My 600 covers my 3.3x3.3 area just about perfectly. I used to have a 400 HPS and my space was about the same size, but not nearly the yield.


i pull about 8-10 oz out of a 3.5x3.5 room with a 400 watt hps every 3 months, im happy


----------



## Boneman (Nov 1, 2008)

Yuppers its all nice and dandy and filled with cfl's. If you continue on, you will definately be shopping the HID market for lighting. CFL's work as do cheap 48" flouro set-ups, but there is NO Comparison to MH & HPS my friend....other than the sun. Keep a logbook on how much you spend on CFL's and also what u spend on cooling your room and you'll see what everyone is telling you. Just go visit Dr Chronics CFL tutorial, 1st grow and PPP grow journals. He was "mr cfl", the self proclaimed Lt General for their group.....DEAD, I mean DEAD SET on CFL's. Sounded like you were listening to a Doctor speak....LOL Dr Chronic is his name! Look at what he is using now. There is a picture in his PPP grow journal that shows his one surviving CFL plant....it looks worse than a charlie brown xmas tree. **Disclaimer** Dr Chronic is a forum buddy and we enjoy each others posts and contribute to each others posts. I am not bashing him or you at all. I just feel compelled to get this off my chest. 

Dont be stubborn, just go HID. If your so dead set on CFL's than supplement with them. 

Bottom line is: They DO WORK!! and its up too you what you use, but the cost will equal and or exceed HID lighting and the results will SUCK compared to HID. 

Good luck with your grow and learn as much as you can. So far everything is looking very nice. Clean and tidy and set up nicely. What kind of soil and nutes are you using?

 Bro


----------



## anotherchance (Nov 1, 2008)

put your 600 watt in a volksgarden and pull an easy 50 oz in 2 months and be very happy


----------



## winkdogg420 (Nov 1, 2008)

ok I KNOW HID IS BETTER THAN CFL I GUESS YOU GUYS DONT GET THE POINT! I WANT TO GROW A BATCH OF CFL ONLY BUDS ,THATS IT I JUST RECIEVED MY ECONOLIGHTS AND I WILL BE USING THEM ON MY NEXT GROW.


I GUESS WHAT IM SAYING IS PLEASE LET ME DO MY THING, WITHOUT EVERYONE FIGHTING ME ON THE CFLS .

SO IF YOU HAVE ANY SUGESTIONS THAT DO NOT INVOLVE HID LIGHTING FEEL FREE TO JUMP RIGHT IN! BUT JUST BE HAPPY THAT THEIR IS ONE MORE GROWER ON THE SITE AND KEEP YOUR "IM TELLIN YOU" TO YOURSELVES. 

THIS WILL BE AN ALL CFL GROW. AND ONCE AGAIN I KNOW HID IS THE STRONGER WAY TO GROW NUGS BUT NO MATTER WHAT YOU GUYS SAY I AM STICKING WITH THE CFL ON THIS GROW ,THEN I WILL USE THE CFL,S FOR VEG AND THE ECONO HPS FOR BLOOM 

DONT HATE THE GROW ROOM ,HATE THE BULBS HAHA


----------



## Boneman (Nov 1, 2008)

winkdogg420 said:


> Looking for any budget minded tips and pointers about lighting ,soil,anything.Thanks for reading looking forward to your input
> 
> winkdogg


 
And now you want to type in all caps for us answering the post? Have fun with your CFL's...they are expensive, hot, and to answer your question, you will need a SHITLOAD of them for your 4x4x8 grow space. You will also need numerous outlets and powerstrips which = fire hazard or paranoya about fire. 

I would also suggest using T-5 clusters along the sides or if thats too much money, try the regular 48" garage/shop light set up. You can get the 2 bulb fixture for less than 10 bucks a piece at lowes.

Wish you luck with your grow winkdogg....seriously. Its all about learning and trying out new things. Have at it dude.

 out


----------



## FLOWER PIMP (Nov 1, 2008)

i have put some pics of my grow in a mid veg period. the area was abut 4 x 4.

i would recommended thinking about how to move the lights up and down or all around. i had two boards going across the top which i would alternate the cords on 1 side or the other. not bad, but alot of time when it came time to adjust them due to plant growth. 



the last pic shows my just 1 week after the hid. it really turned into a fine bush under the cfl's. (i had a 70 watt hps, but considered it mainly a heat source as it wasn't mounted efficiently.) 

i only broke 2 cfl's. the whole time, i'm thinking i veg for about 10 weeks. 

i hope that typing all this was somewht helpful!


----------



## winkdogg420 (Nov 1, 2008)

flower pimp said:


> i have put some pics of my grow in a mid veg period. The area was abut 4 x 4.
> 
> I would recommended thinking about how to move the lights up and down or all around. I had two boards going across the top which i would alternate the cords on 1 side or the other. Not bad, but alot of time when it came time to adjust them due to plant growth.
> 
> ...


thanks flowerpimp for the pics and info ! Your grow looks awesome and i hope you have fun doing it .i have my light setup on pulleys and ties off to a cleat so i can raise and lower the lights with ease. When the plants start to fill out i will increase the sidelight to help penetrate the canopy!

Sorry about all caps i dont really worry about grammer and things of that nature im just trying to share and have fun.

Thanks for your interest!

Winkdogg


----------



## winkdogg420 (Nov 1, 2008)

Phinxter said:


> looks good. i too however will suggest the 1000w
> i have a 4 x 4 x 7 tent and started with a 4' 4 tube T5 and it was so so.
> my second grow i upgraded to 1000w hps / MH conversion
> i veg with the metal halide conversion bulb and flower with the 1000watt HPS in a cooltube and my yield is triple what it was with the 4' 4tube t5


thanks for checking out my grow but im sticking with the cfls for this grow . next round i will throw in the 5 hps 150's. any tips you might have besides lighting would be great!




WINKDOGG


----------



## Big P (Nov 2, 2008)

wow 5 150hps?




what made u settle on that?

more wires more plugs more hoods more to ventelate more to raise & more money

2 600's would have done you right




and about the CFLs i think everyone has a problem for you using them because u state no reason for why you want to use them this grow

i dont know why no one has asked yet. by why? why do you want to try this first run with cfl only?


so far the only reason u stated was "cuz"


----------



## winkdogg420 (Nov 2, 2008)

i am doing it because i have seen some great success with cfls , and i think that i know enough about light to have a great yeild running all cfl and . the reason for the 5 150hps's was bc you can get them for 20$ each plus you can spread the light out on larger plant canopies


----------



## Big P (Nov 2, 2008)

winkdogg420 said:


> i am doing it because i have seen some great success with cfls , and i think that i know enough about light to have a great yeild running all cfl and . the reason for the 5 150hps's was bc you can get them for 20$ each plus you can spread the light out on larger plant canopies


 

u just bought the bulbs, 150w hps?




u cant just put those bulbs in a regular socket you need to by whole light not just a bulb

*HTGSupply 150 watt High Pressure Sodium Grow Light*



Click on image to enlarge

*Additional Images:*






*150 watt HIGH PRESSURE SODIUM (HPS) GROW LIGHT*

100% BRAND NEW - No reused parts
Hands down the BEST deal EVER offered for any complete GROW LIGHT system!
Comes complete and READY TO GROW!
Includes the ballast, lamp (bulb) and reflector!
Plugs into standard household outlet!
NO ASSEMBLY REQUIRED!
- Just take it out of the box, screw in the bulb, plug it in & GROW !
*PERFECT FOR SMALL HOBBY GARDENS!*

For gardens up to 3 x 3 ( 9 square feet )
*System includes:*
- Brand New REMOTE 150 watt HPS BALLAST and Components
- Brand New HORIZONTAL REFLECTOR with 10 cord
- Brand New HIGH OUTPUT 150w HPS Bulb (16,000 lumens!)
Ready, Set.......GROW!
If you are in the market for a BRAND NEW HIGH OUTPUT GROW LIGHT, you have found what you are looking for!
*About the system:*

*BALLAST & HOUSING*

Dimensions: 9" long x 4" wide x 5.5" tall
This premium HTG SUPPLY GROW LIGHT ballast and components are housed in an ULTRA-EFFICIENT OPEN AIR BALLAST HOUSING. Unlike other enclosures that house their ballasts inside a metal box - causing heat build up and lowering component life and performance - the HTG SUPPLY GROW LIGHT ballast housing incorporates an OPEN AIR type enclosure. The housing is actually built around the copper coil ballast allowing for the heat generated by the ballast to dissipate quickly and efficiently. The #1 killer of electrical components (like the ignitor and capacitor) are excessive heat. Components such as the ignitor and capacitor are housed away from the ballast inside their own small enclosure thus keeping them cool and away from the heat generated by the ballast itself. This ballast enclosure design is time tested in industrial / commercial H.I.D. applications worldwide but THE HTG SUPPLY GROW LIGHT is the ONLY GROW LIGHT to incorporate this intelligent, simple and efficient design. The OPEN AIR design of the HTG SUPPLY GROW LIGHT keeps the components cooler than any other system on the market today! The remote ballast design is far superior to other designs found on eBay and other sites. 

Includes 10 grounded power cord that plugs into a STANDARD HOUSEHOLD OUTLET!
*HORIZONTAL REFLECTOR* This top of the line HORIZONTAL REFLECTOR is made from the HIGHEST QUALITY MATERIALS available! Specifically designed for growing plants, this reflector incorporates a steel socket/reflector bracket, 5kv Pulse Rated Mogul Based socket and highly reflective polished aluminum reflector. The highly polished aluminum reflector has a mirror-like finish rated at 95% reflectivity for MAXIMUM LIGHT OUTPUT. This super reflective surface provides more raw light output than dimpled reflectors and is far superior in reflective qualities than cheap white painted reflectors which discolor over time. Polished Aluminum will NOT RUST, CHIP or CORRODE like inferior chrome reflectors do under the intense heat of a high intensity discharge (H.I.D.) bulb like the High Pressure Sodium (HPS) bulb that comes with this system. This reflector is built to last a lifetime and can easily be cleaned with common household window cleaner. Horizontal lamp configuration design allows for the greatest light coverage over the top of your garden area while providing the highest light intensity levels possible. It is widely recognized that the BEST design for horticultural reflectors is the HORIZONTAL REFLECTOR design incorporated with this reflector. Comes with two heavy duty steel hangers to hang your reflector from and a 10 cord from the reflector to the ballast housing.
Reflector Measures Approx: 16"Long x 13"Wide x 6"Deep
*HIGH OUTPUT 150w HPS BULB*
Brand New HIGH OUTPUT 150 watt High Pressure Sodium bulb is rated at 16,000 lumens! Life expectancy is 24,000 hours. 22 CRI. The 150 watt HPS bulb is a very popular bulb used by the indoor hobbiest grower today. The 150 watt HPS is more efficient in producing light than its Metal Halide counterpart and also features very little lumen loss over its lifetime compared to Metal Halide bulbs. You can expect only a 10% decrease in lumens over a bulbs 3 year (24/7) lifetime. Compare that to Metal Halide where as much as a 50% decrease in lumen output over its shorter lifetime and initially lower light output than HPS and it is clear to see why the HPS is so popular. It is believed the HPS bulbs bright "yellowish" spectrum mimics that of the "harvest sun", triggering plants to develop flowers rapidly and abundantly. You can expect excellent results using this HPS bulb and it is good for ALL STAGES of PLANT GROWTH. 
Remember - HIGHER LUMEN OUTPUT equates into MORE PLANT GROWTH and HIGHER TOTAL YIELDS.
*WARRANTY:*

Warranty for this system is 2 years on the ballast and components and 1 year for the bulb. Remember, this is simply the warranty. This system should provide ten, even twenty or more years of reliable service.

*Order*

*Reflector: *
4 Sided Horizontal Reflector
Maxwing Reflector - +$35.00
Euro Reflector - +$59.00
Mini Sunsoaker Reflector - +$63.00
QuadRay Reflector - +$63.00
SuperNova Reflector - +$60.00
CoolTube Reflector - +$70.00
EasyCool 6 Reflector - +$80.00
EasyCool 8 Reflector - +$91.00
Sunsoaker Reflector - +$93.00

*Select the HPS Bulb: *
Standard 150 Watt HPS Bulb

*Would you like to purchase an extended warranty?: *
Standard Warranty
Extended Protection  4 year ballast warranty - +$25.00


*Price:* *Quantity: *
​







*Related Products*

Customers who purchased this item were also interested in ...


----------



## 420weedman (Nov 2, 2008)

Big P said:


> u just bought the bulbs, 150w hps?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
nah dude hes talkn about the econo light pendant fixtures ... everythings built in and comes with bulb


----------



## rnorman89 (Nov 2, 2008)

yea i fucking hate wal-mart i go fucking nuts and want to light up every time im there 


wal-mart====


----------



## 420weedman (Nov 2, 2008)

rnorman89 said:


> yea i fucking hate wal-mart i go fucking nuts and want to light up every time im there
> 
> 
> wal-mart====


 
lol ... i guess u work there /??


----------



## winkdogg420 (Nov 2, 2008)

the lights i am refering to are 20.00usd 150 watt www.e-conolight.com

Look in the vapor tight section. They list two 150w HPS, the $20 one is what's being discussed.

you take apart the housing to make it remote balast just extend the wires with good 12awg wire or better .

as for the reflector i will whip-up some kind of multi light cool tubes using bake-a-rounds from KITCHEN KAPERS or any kitchen store! im a general contractor so tools and hardware are never a problem . i am going to build the 3X150watt hps cooltube i think so i will post pics soon.


WINKDOGG


----------



## winkdogg420 (Nov 2, 2008)

THANKS WEEDMAN FOR CLEARING HAT UP MOST PEOPLE THINK IM CRAZY WHEN I SAY 20$ HPS ! what do you think about my three 150w super cooltube idea ? i will use a 8"X18" pyrex bake-a-round with 2 high volume fans suckin and blowin . i will put a scetch of the idea in my pics


----------



## urinmyrice (Nov 2, 2008)

Hey man I saw light leaking over the door, might want to get that fixed if not already best of luck


`dude


----------



## 420weedman (Nov 2, 2008)

do you have a drawing on how u gonna set them up ?
if you spread them out evenly i think it will work good !


----------



## winkdogg420 (Nov 2, 2008)

I can make these for under 100$ total with fans and everything! Just need three econolights a bake-a-round some rtv silicone and some high volume fans. Oh and some heavy guage wire too!

What do you guys think? I am thinking about putting one of these together and running some heat tests ??

I like building things especially on a budget !


----------



## 420weedman (Nov 2, 2008)

you using 1 bake a round for all 3 ??


----------



## winkdogg420 (Nov 2, 2008)

Yeah pyrex makes a 6" around by 18" long bake-a-rounds and i think a 8"by20" is also axailable for about 30usd at kitchen kapers in the mall. 
I will have two nice fans pulling the hot air out and cool air in !


----------



## 420weedman (Nov 3, 2008)

i donno what the size of your room is ... but if i was gonna do 3 i would spread them out evenly


----------



## winkdogg420 (Nov 17, 2008)

just a quick update i will put pics up tomorrow . all is going well except the plants have all lost some of there deep green color and have gotten a lil yellow ?? i let them dry out a bit it seemed to perk them up so i guess i may have over watered . i am at about day 25 and i am still just giving them rain water is it time for nutes?? they are all about 5 inches tall with there second and third nodes , maybe a light nute solution??

like i said pics tomorrow hope you guys canhelp

WINKDOGG


----------



## winkdogg420 (Nov 18, 2008)

Help help curling leaves light green to yellow color small round stasrter leaves dieing???


----------



## dazed76 (Nov 18, 2008)

4x4 use 400 hps u can harvest 8 ounces from a 400 and a pound from a 600 bigger area and 1000 watt 2 ps plus.


----------



## winkdogg420 (Nov 29, 2008)

Here we are a one month and a few days i am switching to flower mode soon! Slow for sure but i guess its worth it .


----------



## 420weedman (Nov 29, 2008)

your choking those bitches, geth them in at least 2 gallon pot/container w/drain holes .... STAT


----------



## winkdogg420 (Nov 30, 2008)

I am having a hard time finding cheap pots i know i have to re-pot but i dont think they are rootbound yet whydo you say that? Is it bc they are so small i thought they were small for being a month old??? Thanks for any tips and help!  i use all caps cause im lazy not because im yelling haha


----------



## winkdogg420 (Nov 30, 2008)

Just thought i would ad those are the bottoms of 64oz double gulp cups more than twice the size of a solo cup .just thought i would mention .


----------



## nelsonbrian 93 (Nov 30, 2008)

If nothing else, at least go to a garden supply center to get a proper fertilizer. 20-20-20 for veg. 0-50-0 for flower. your yields will be worth the extra trip.


----------



## nelsonbrian 93 (Nov 30, 2008)

4x4 room definatley does not need 1000w of HPS. 400w will work well in that space. Especially in a sog or scrog grow.


----------



## 420weedman (Nov 30, 2008)

winkdogg420 said:


> Just thought i would ad those are the bottoms of 64oz double gulp cups more than twice the size of a solo cup .just thought i would mention .


your plants should be at least double the size they are. if they were in a proper pot. 2 weeks from seed .. they should be in gallon size pot. they will really start to grow like that !
i left one of mine in a cup like u and stunted it ... took a week or 2 in a bigger pot to respond and grow again


----------



## Thcofgreen (Nov 30, 2008)

I usually grow under a 400w/hps but I'm doing a solo grow with cfl's for the first time, trying to check out everyone elses setup. Looks good so far!


----------



## winkdogg420 (Dec 1, 2008)

Great news the plants have doubled in size in the last couple of days i guess they like the nutes i gave them!


----------



## winkdogg420 (Dec 3, 2008)

Is there a way to move this whole thread?? If not im sorry this kinda became a journal not so much a clean slate anymore


----------



## Serapis (Dec 3, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> a 4 X 4 requires 1000 watts of HPS. good luck.


Not sure where you are getting that, but it is way off. A 4' x 4' area is 16' sq of canopy. The most light a garden will need is 3000 lumens per sq ft. Your recommendation of a 1000w in a 4'x4' grow room provides about 7000 lumens and is overkill unless the grower has set up vertical screening and exceeds 32' sq canopy.

A 4'x4' grow room gets excellent results with a 400w HPS providing 2500 lumens. A 1000w HPS can provide about 2500 lumens to a 50' ft area.


----------



## tusseltussel (Dec 4, 2008)

Serapis said:


> Not sure where you are getting that, but it is way off. A 4' x 4' area is 16' sq of canopy. The most light a garden will need is 3000 lumens per sq ft. Your recommendation of a 1000w in a 4'x4' grow room provides about 7000 lumens and is overkill unless the grower has set up vertical screening and exceeds 32' sq canopy.
> 
> A 4'x4' grow room gets excellent results with a 400w HPS providing 2500 lumens. A 1000w HPS can provide about 2500 lumens to a 50' ft area.


i will say it again 5-7000 psf. any more and its a waste any less and your herb will suffer the growfaq says 3-7000. i say 5-7000 a 400 watter will do a 3x3 600 watter 4x4. you can get away with a 400 watter in a 4x4 but would be much hapier with a 600... this has already been adressed. thanks stranger but your wrong 2500 is not enuff stick around and learn b4 you quote the king(fdd) i did it to but my info was correct


----------



## Serapis (Dec 4, 2008)

tusseltussel said:


> i will say it again 5-7000 psf. any more and its a waste any less and your herb will suffer the growfaq says 3-7000. i say 5-7000 a 400 watter will do a 3x3 600 watter 4x4. you can get away with a 400 watter in a 4x4 but would be much hapier with a 600... this has already been adressed. thanks stranger but your wrong 2500 is not enuff stick around and learn b4 you quote the king(fdd) i did it to but my info was correct



My info comes from Ed Rosenthal's (Ganja Guru horticulturist) Closet Cultivation, chapter 8, Lighting.


----------



## tusseltussel (Dec 4, 2008)

Serapis said:


> My info comes from Ed Rosenthal's (Ganja Guru horticulturist) Closet Cultivation, chapter 8, Lighting.


my info comes from expiriance and knowledge passed down from others..... fact is lummens greatly reduce the farther the bulb is from the plant so if your pushin 5000 psf than 1 foot away ur lumens are much less than 5000(look it up prolly under penetration, it will tell you how much lummens go down and you can figure it out), then if you dnt train top fim or something than the rest of the plant will be farther away... i have not read ed's book but i must ask, what year was it writen... ive never heard less than 3000 lummens ever.... ive been doin this awhile and yea you could grow with 2500 psf but the results will suffer, i dn't need a book to tell me 5000psf is the number to shoot for dnt belive me i dn't care mine come out nice and dense,large and sticky good luck, if your here to learn, but if your just here to quote books i suggest you think again. books are just a general guide


----------



## Serapis (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks for sharing that info. I did some researching online and found some sites suggesting that 7k lumens was ideal. I think I'll shoot for around 5k based on your experience.


----------



## winkdogg420 (Dec 4, 2008)

Hey now no fighting on my thread . Haha


----------



## tusseltussel (Dec 5, 2008)

no fighting goin on ova here


----------



## RUCKUS! (Dec 5, 2008)

are you misting?


----------



## winkdogg420 (Dec 5, 2008)

sometimes i spray the plants with water but thats it they dont seem to like it ??


----------



## RUCKUS! (Dec 5, 2008)

it can sometimes burn the plants... cause it makes like a hotspot or somthin on the leaf
thats what i heard though


----------



## winkdogg420 (Dec 7, 2008)

hope ya like em


----------



## GreenKine (Dec 7, 2008)

they look nice, i would think of transplanting soon


----------



## GreenKine (Dec 7, 2008)

winkdogg420 said:


> sometimes i spray the plants with water but thats it they dont seem to like it ??


define the problem what happens when you spray them?? when i spray mine the leaves sag but in the mourning they are all perky like a strippers rack.


----------



## winkdogg420 (Dec 8, 2008)

i will be transplanting this weekend then ging to flower!


----------



## winkdogg420 (Dec 9, 2008)

Here is what i got 

1 64qt miracle grow potting mix
1 64qt miracle grow potting mix with moisture control
1 5lb bag sta-green vermiculite
1 50lb bag ap sand
1 40lb pelletized dolomite limestone

i mixed all of the soil all of the vermiculite about 20lbs of sand and a couple scoops of lime (ground in blender) 

also got some 3 gallon trash cans perfect shape for my room they have two flat sides so they fit together without wasting to much space!

Here are some pics !

Ps i already mixed it so there is no going back so no haters please lets just see how it goes!

Winkdogg


----------



## winkdogg420 (Dec 9, 2008)

greenkine said:


> define the problem what happens when you spray them?? When i spray mine the leaves sag but in the mourning they are all perky like a strippers rack.


they seem to droop and become lighter green??


----------



## 420weedman (Dec 9, 2008)

_no pearlite ?_


----------



## winkdogg420 (Dec 9, 2008)

I couldnt find perlite but i think the vermic will do , no?..

Winkdogg

i think we have similar pipes


----------



## 420weedman (Dec 10, 2008)

the verm helps hold water ... pearllite helps prevent root rot, and gets more air to the roots.... i would be worried that the mix your doing would choke roots eventually..... 
are you talkn about my pipe ?


----------



## 1888cb (Dec 10, 2008)

Yes - You need to add some perlite to your mixture.


----------



## winkdogg420 (Dec 10, 2008)

420weedman said:


> the verm helps hold water ... Pearllite helps prevent root rot, and gets more air to the roots.... I would be worried that the mix your doing would choke roots eventually.....
> Are you talkn about my pipe ?


yeah i have a similar theme to my pipe... Ok i will go get perlite and mix it in before the transplant

winkdogg


----------



## winkdogg420 (Dec 10, 2008)

Some say yes some say no... I am going to get it to counter act the vermiculite. But that is why i only used half moisture control soil and sand the other sand soil has better drainage. I have about 30lbs of sand should i ad the rest of the sand/?

Also on a good note i got a ph-moisture-light meter for 5 bucks at home depot! Pic to follow soon!


----------



## 420weedman (Dec 10, 2008)

winkdogg420 said:


> Some say yes some say no... I am going to get it to counter act the vermiculite. But that is why i only used half moisture control soil and sand the other sand soil has better drainage. I have about 30lbs of sand should i ad the rest of the sand/?
> 
> Also on a good note i got a ph-moisture-light meter for 5 bucks at home depot! Pic to follow soon!


i wouldnt add too much sand in there, i bought some mg n shit at HD ... 
returned one bag of MG, went to a local nursery and they sell great soil in the compressed brick 3.3 cf bag for 28 bucks. its a mix of peat verm and pearl with no ferts.. i wont be getn mg n e more  and that meter you got works good for moist... but horrible to test PH. mine is WAY off, the chemical test kit is better.


----------



## winkdogg420 (Dec 10, 2008)

I figured for 5 bucks it wouldnt be super duper but it is at least gona tell me about major PH changes untill my digital comes! As far as the soil goes i have many nurseries around but i cant bring bugs into the house and i never saw a good soil that didnt have bugs ya know!


WINKDOGG


----------



## 420weedman (Dec 10, 2008)

winkdogg420 said:


> I figured for 5 bucks it wouldnt be super duper but it is at least gona tell me about major PH changes untill my digital comes! As far as the soil goes i have many nurseries around but i cant bring bugs into the house and i never saw a good soil that didnt have bugs ya know!
> 
> 
> WINKDOGG


i dont know why soil they sell would have bugs ... it should be compressed and packaged in HD plastic. that meter will tell you when your PH is 2 ... it will read about 6 tho .
test it out .. tell me if eveything reads 7-8 PH?


----------



## winkdogg420 (Dec 11, 2008)

420weedman said:


> i dont know why soil they sell would have bugs ... It should be compressed and packaged in hd plastic. That meter will tell you when your ph is 2 ... It will read about 6 tho .
> Test it out .. Tell me if eveything reads 7-8 ph?


i meant bulk weight nursery soil . Way beter than bagged but always has bugs. The ph meter reads between 6 &7.5 but i thought that was good. I guess its like a false positive. I put it in vinegar and then baking soda i get a full swing doing that maybe you got a bad one??

Ans what scale is the light meter calibrated to?

Winkdogg


----------



## 420weedman (Dec 11, 2008)

yea mine moves when i add that shit ... but when i test with the chem drops its completly different... im not sure never really use that light meter


----------



## winkdogg420 (Dec 11, 2008)

Going to go to flower as soon as they recover from the transplant . Adding more lights asap . Pics of new setup

3RD PIC IS MY RUNTS LST-HST .HAHA

THE LARGER LEAVES SMELL SKUNKY!


WINKDOGG


----------



## smithb63 (Dec 12, 2008)

I like your set up it's kinda the same thing that i wanna do for my next grow.... cant wait to see them take off after you transplanted them...


----------



## winkdogg420 (Dec 13, 2008)

check it out 

WINKDOGG


----------



## hardworker (Dec 13, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> a 4 X 4 requires 1000 watts of HPS. good luck.


  1000 watt hps will burn plants in a 4x4 room , 1000 watts is enough for an 8x8 2 to 3 foot above the plants. i have personal experience burning plants in a 5x5 with 1000 watt hps you dont need more than 400w


----------



## FLOWER PIMP (Dec 13, 2008)

winkdogg420 said:


> check it out
> 
> WINKDOGG



winkdogg looking good!!!



hardworker said:


> 1000 watt hps will burn plants in a 4x4 room , 1000 watts is enough for an 8x8 2 to 3 foot above the plants. i have personal experience burning plants in a 5x5 with 1000 watt hps you dont need more than 400w


 the more light the better, if you can cool a 1000watt light in a 4x4 room by all means you will have something. 1000 watts in an 8x8 room would work but then again a 250 watter in a 4x4 room also works. but again the more light the better in every way.


----------



## hardworker (Dec 13, 2008)

i was using a radiant 8 by hydorfarm with a hortilux bulb , 8 inch duct running 6 foot with one turn . the max temp it reached was 81 degrees with 31 % hum. and the top of my plants where turning a dark green and looking bad. i thought it was a nut problem , maybe to much so i flushed , remixed, and started again. nothing changed so i changed down to a 400 and they perked up and started to look happy again ! maybe i over built my room. ill post some pics once i figure out how.


----------



## hardworker (Dec 13, 2008)

im gunna try it this way .


----------



## hardworker (Dec 13, 2008)

the first three are my veg. room, the second is my young clone room...more ready to move in and wait, the third is my flower room and the last is my cloning station. all of my rooms use 400 watt systems exc. for my cloning station where i use floros. you can see where i had fresh air ducted in and the hose is hanging where i had it hooked up to my radiant 8. i had the light 4 foot from the top of my plants. the flower room light is a 400 hps that is about 3 inches from the plants (i let them grow a little to muchh) thats only the four original mothers i had that i decided to bloom after getting about 60 clones off of them . they still have a load of flowering sites from to to bottom.  let me know what you think !


----------



## winkdogg420 (Dec 13, 2008)

Looks like your living up to your name ! I will be moving to hps soon but im all cfl on this one! Great work.

Winkdogg


----------



## winkdogg420 (Dec 13, 2008)

flower pimp said:


> winkdogg looking good!!!
> 
> 
> 
> The more light the better, if you can cool a 1000watt light in a 4x4 room by all means you will have something. 1000 watts in an 8x8 room would work but then again a 250 watter in a 4x4 room also works. But again the more light the better in every way.


thanks pimpin


----------



## winkdogg420 (Dec 13, 2008)

I went to 12/12 i know they are short but im cool with that . They all have 7 or more nodes and have thick stems. Here are a few pics of the new lights and last day of vegging 12/13.

Winkdogg


----------



## smithb63 (Dec 13, 2008)

looking good man


----------



## winkdogg420 (Dec 13, 2008)

smithb63 said:


> looking good man


i just hope the plants arent too small to flower i guess its ok?????

Wonkdogg


----------



## smithb63 (Dec 13, 2008)

we will see, it should be alright tho


----------



## hardworker (Dec 13, 2008)

na man they re not to small , you would doing what they call sea of green, they should grow another 10 inches after you swiitch the light as long as you dont use bushmaster !. but all in all they look healthy and thats the main concern ! a sad plant is a none producing plant...... key words to live by


----------



## winkdogg420 (Dec 13, 2008)

hardworker said:


> na man they re not to small , you would doing what they call sea of green, they should grow another 10 inches after you swiitch the light as long as you dont use bushmaster !. But all in all they look healthy and thats the main concern ! A sad plant is a none producing plant...... Key words to live by


cool thanks man

winkdogg


----------



## winkdogg420 (Dec 14, 2008)

I THINK THEY LIKE THE DARK! I PUT THE GIRLSINTO FLOWER LAST NIGHT AND WHEN THE LIGHTS CAME ON TODAY IT WAS LIKE I COULD SEE THE LEAVES GROWING CRAZY FAST. PICS TONIGHT BEFORE LIGHTS OUT!


WINKDOGG

OH YEA DOES ANYBODYS TIMER RUN A LIL Fast?? MINE HAS ADVANCED ABOUT AN HOUR FAST SINCE I STARTED THE VEG AROUND 10/29


----------



## winkdogg420 (Dec 14, 2008)

Like i said they really like the 12 off!


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Dec 14, 2008)

hey there wink...Q: what does ur light meter read when u put it to the top of those babys??


----------



## winkdogg420 (Dec 14, 2008)

MEANGREEN69 said:


> hey there wink...Q: what does ur light meter read when u put it to the top of those babys??


it goes over 2000 at the plant tops , and down to around 700 at the soil level!


winkdogg


----------



## 420weedman (Dec 14, 2008)

winkdogg420 said:


> Like i said they really like the 12 off!


looking good man  + rep !


----------



## winkdogg420 (Dec 14, 2008)

a few high res pics I KNOW ITS EARLY BUT I GUESS MAYBE AUTOFLOWERING?? I SAW THESE LITLE THINGS BEFORE I EVEN WENT TO 12/12 BUT I AM UNSURE IN ONE OF THE PICS THERE IS TWO LIL WHITE HAIRS ON THE LEFT SIDE OF THE MAIN STEM ???????? :kiss-ass)
I HATE EMOTICONS ALOT!

WINKDOGG


----------



## 420weedman (Dec 14, 2008)

yea dude .. looks like some females


----------



## winkdogg420 (Dec 14, 2008)

I hope so because they all look like that!!!

AND THANKS FOR THE REP !


----------



## hardworker (Dec 15, 2008)

Look for a little white hair...... It should pop out of the center of those little sessy ass pointy things (sorry but i forgot the correct name for them ) i need a hit !


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Dec 15, 2008)

winkdogg420 said:


> it goes over 2000 at the plant tops , and down to around 700 at the soil level!
> 
> 
> winkdogg


kool thanks for the +reps..back at ya...i get my meter up to 10000 all the way to the right.......but im useing a 400watter/cool tube and im still going to put one more 400watter in there...they love the light..ur plants look good bro keep it up..peace

MEANGREEN69


----------



## winkdogg420 (Dec 15, 2008)

Check out the little white hairs!!!


----------



## winkdogg420 (Dec 15, 2008)

meangreen69 said:


> kool thanks for the +reps..back at ya...i get my meter up to 10000 all the way to the right.......but im useing a 400watter/cool tube and im still going to put one more 400watter in there...they love the light..ur plants look good bro keep it up..peace
> 
> meangreen69


 
my meter only goes to 2000 thats why i asked what scale these things use?? I got another ph meter today this one seems to work its just like the other cheap one but it only does ph i mix up a mud slurry and leave the probe in for 1 min and it reads a little under 7



winkdogg


----------



## smithb63 (Dec 15, 2008)

Yea man looking sweet!!!


----------



## winkdogg420 (Dec 16, 2008)

I had to lift the lights about 2 inches the plants grew right into them ! First time ever! I got some new nutes im trying out , i will tell you guys what they are if they keep up the good work so you dont rag on me bc of brand names and no its not mg.


Pics tonight



winkdogg


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Dec 16, 2008)

winkdogg420 said:


> my meter only goes to 2000 thats why i asked what scale these things use?? I got another ph meter today this one seems to work its just like the other cheap one but it only does ph i mix up a mud slurry and leave the probe in for 1 min and it reads a little under 7
> 
> 
> 
> winkdogg


lmao sorry wink..i was high.. but i ment 2000 thats all it goes up to ur rightkiss-ass......peace


----------



## winkdogg420 (Dec 16, 2008)

I cleaned up and moved the lights up again . I moved the plants around a bit . I hope im not boring you guys with pics like an old dude with a vacation photo album but im really proud of my girls so far. 1st pic is confirmed female


----------



## winkdogg420 (Dec 16, 2008)

i am trying a different size to see if the upload speeds up it takes me forever to put pics up!

WINKDOGG


WOW MUCH FASTER I HOPE THESE PICS ARE OK


----------



## 420weedman (Dec 17, 2008)

nice dogg, good luck on some more fems !


----------



## winkdogg420 (Dec 17, 2008)

a few more confirmed fems . and i think maybe 1 male .. but its all good even if i get 4 total im fine!

winkdogg

2nd and 5th pic is suspect male????????


----------



## 420weedman (Dec 18, 2008)

winkdogg420 said:


> a few more confirmed fems . and i think maybe 1 male .. but its all good even if i get 4 total im fine!
> 
> winkdogg
> 
> 2nd and 5th pic is suspect male????????


yea man ... sorry #2 looks male , u can give him a few days tho.
interesting your males and females are showing at the same time ... usually the males show first then the females ...

pic #4 looks like pods too ... but pic is blurry


----------



## winkdogg420 (Dec 18, 2008)

I think im speeding up the sexing with 10-15-10 npk . Im looking at pics of preflowers now and i hope hairs pop out of those little balls. Haha


winkdogg


----------



## winkdogg420 (Dec 18, 2008)

here are the pics i will try to put one of each and you guys can tell me what you thinkk!


winkdogg


----------



## RUCKUS! (Dec 18, 2008)

sweet man...


----------



## 420weedman (Dec 18, 2008)

2,4,9 look male .
looks like you got good growth goin on ... what week is it ?


----------



## winkdogg420 (Dec 18, 2008)

420weedman said:


> 2,4,9 look male .
> looks like you got good growth goin on ... what week is it ?


week 7 i beleive . just put them into flower the other night

winkdogg


----------



## winkdogg420 (Dec 19, 2008)

I am having a hard time killing the suspect males because im not really 100% on any of them i have three suspects i will post three pics of each please tell me to kill them if you are 100%

these three pics are plant #1


----------



## winkdogg420 (Dec 19, 2008)

All three pics are o plant #2


----------



## winkdogg420 (Dec 19, 2008)

All three pics are of plant #3


thanks alot for the help 

winkdogg


----------



## 420weedman (Dec 19, 2008)

90% sure, just cuz the pictures arent as defined as id like. i chopped all of mine when they were like that ... 10 of em ... you can wait a week if you want, i tried to wait but they just pissed me off looking at em so i cut em down n chucked em into fireplace


----------



## winkdogg420 (Dec 19, 2008)

420weedman said:


> 90% sure, just cuz the pictures arent as defined as id like. I chopped all of mine when they were like that ... 10 of em ... You can wait a week if you want, i tried to wait but they just pissed me off looking at em so i cut em down n chucked em into fireplace


yea im like 90% too by tonight i will prob do two of them the third i will wait for balls to form i feel like a pussy a lil bit but they are like my kids i dont want to kill em ya know!


Winkdogg


----------



## winkdogg420 (Dec 19, 2008)

Please tell me i killed a male (pic of victim)


----------



## winkdogg420 (Dec 19, 2008)

Haha my lil binger


----------



## winkdogg420 (Dec 19, 2008)

i killed all three males i saw more footballs develop today and i had to swing the ax

winkdogg 

pics of my 7 ladies tomorrow


----------



## 420weedman (Dec 20, 2008)

yea dude, it was male... its always hard to do ... thats why when you get females you keep em in veg and clone em,... never have to see a male again


----------



## winkdogg420 (Dec 20, 2008)

420weedman said:


> yea dude, it was male... its always hard to do ... thats why when you get females you keep em in veg and clone em,... never have to see a male again


i will definatly be cloning but this is a bagseed run so i will wait for the next batch to chose my mothers !


winkdogg


----------



## winkdogg420 (Dec 20, 2008)

i still need to move some things around but here are the final 7 and my 4 new bagseed sprouts (germed in a coaster in my living room over night by accident)i burnt the one pretty bad so i pinched it but seems ok otherwise.

winkdogg 

last two pics show my "stealthy setup" its behind the wall of crap with the rc car on top


----------



## winkdogg420 (Dec 20, 2008)

Twisted things around a bit for easy access 


also my idea of a pc grow. Haha


notice the expansion bay (no quite big enough)


----------



## 420weedman (Dec 20, 2008)

lol, yea i was somewhat thinkin of tring just for the hell of it, but it really doesnt look worth it at all to me


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Dec 21, 2008)

hey wink how old are the girls in the new pics???


----------



## JanecommaMary (Dec 21, 2008)

hey man i just looke thru the thread and ur girls look great, im planning on running cfls next year when i get back from studying abroad, simply b/c i dont have the money right now to invest in hps or hallides, and it makes me happy to see such strong plants growing under 16 lights. where did u find those vanity fixtures? did you just wire them up to a power chord? also, what kind of nutes are you feeding them? did you change when you made the shift to bloom?


----------



## winkdogg420 (Dec 21, 2008)

meangreen69 said:


> hey wink how old are the girls in the new pics???


 
they are seven weeks in the most recent pics 10/28 broke the soil...

Winkdogg


----------



## winkdogg420 (Dec 21, 2008)

janecommamary said:


> hey man i just looke thru the thread and ur girls look great, im planning on running cfls next year when i get back from studying abroad, simply b/c i dont have the money right now to invest in hps or hallides, and it makes me happy to see such strong plants growing under 16 lights. Where did u find those vanity fixtures? Did you just wire them up to a power chord? Also, what kind of nutes are you feeding them? Did you change when you made the shift to bloom?


 
i got the vanity fixtures at homedepot for like 11bucks. I just used a 12foot extension cors 2feet to connect the twi fixtures together than that leaves you a 10foot cord.as for nutes i use only reg plant food from homedepot/lowes just start off weak and see how the plant reacts. And yes i went from 20/20/20 to 10/15/10 to flower and i use worm poop it was on sale at lowes low nute numbers but the plants like it .just remember to let the plants dryout every few days they seem to grow more when they are drying up.. Thanks for looking keep checking out for nugs they should be here in a week or two!!!


Winkdogg


----------



## winkdogg420 (Dec 21, 2008)

Just something to think about guys . Everybody says that cfls put out more light from the side but my cheapo light meter says that the ends are the brightest spot . Hmmmmmm i might have to re aim some lights to see... What do youo guys think??


----------



## 420weedman (Dec 21, 2008)

i made my cfl set up so the sides are used along with the hood and they are spaced out very well,after seeing the results .. im not changing a thing


----------



## winkdogg420 (Dec 22, 2008)

I understad i didnt create the strain but i think after putting in the work i deserve to name the girls ! After all if i plantmy seed in a woman i get to help name that baby ????

Anyway after looking over the plants im thinkin

barbwire and bs420 (bag seed420)


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Dec 22, 2008)

they got alot bigger since last time..good job wink...


----------



## winkdogg420 (Dec 25, 2008)

Just a few pics of the girls. Should i be folier spraying while im in flower mode??? They didnt like being sprayed when they were younger but now it seems they like it??


----------



## winkdogg420 (Dec 25, 2008)

I use a weed grinder that has a screen in the bottom , i saved about a gram of keif... You roll it really tight into a joint soak the joint in water for a few secs than cook with a lighter be carefol not to catch it on fire you may have to lick the ends to stop from burning . Burn untill nice and hot and dry then squish it under a hard flat object (i use the bottom of my grinder on the desk ...)and here it goes


----------



## gcosta (Dec 25, 2008)

Hey Wink! Found your thread and read it through, hope the girls are doing ok in flowering! 

Cheers!


----------



## winkdogg420 (Dec 25, 2008)

gcosta said:


> Hey Wink! Found your thread and read it through, hope the girls are doing ok in flowering!
> 
> Cheers!


 thanks for checkin my girls out ! should see some nugs soon.

WINKDOGG


----------



## dusty26 (Dec 25, 2008)

BongJuice said:


> Walmart and other companies like Walmart play huge role in why our
> economy is in the shithole.
> If you wanna help the economy, buy your supplies from your local Mom-n-Pop shop.
> Why would you wanna buy cheap Chinese crap anyways?


 I agree.. Ppl dont realize this but it's true...


----------



## winkdogg420 (Dec 26, 2008)

dusty26 said:


> i agree.. Ppl dont realize this but it's true...


i have an ace true value a block from my house it is american owned and operated they sell a single cfl for 6.99 walmart sells four for 6.98 same brand same wattage same factory . I think in troubled times i should be a stratigic consumer and never over spend . Should i have bought my 32 cfls at walmart or ace????

What is your opinion on this dusty??

Winkdogg


----------



## winkdogg420 (Dec 26, 2008)

My basement is getting pretty cold (northeast usa) should i throw a few lamps in the room to bring up the temps up during the day??? My max temp on warm days is about 76 ?? Any other sugestions ? Heating pad ?? Small ceramic coil heater ? At night it goes down to around 58-60 i know this is ok but my plants neer seem to dry out my humidity stays around 40%..

Also, if light in the "off" cycle screws up plant flowering, why does the moon not effect them , or headlights from passing cars , or the giant hids in parking lots and on buildings ?? In nature there is really no 100% dark and flowers seem to do fine??? I know we are trying to recreate the perfect enviroment for are girls but i think people get a lil carried away with the "100% darkness thing" i still keep my girls in the dark but i dont know why i cant sneek a peek sometimes???/ 

just a few things to think about 


thanks in advance for all your answers 
winkdogg


----------



## winkdogg420 (Dec 26, 2008)

Here are a bunch of pics from today. One of the lsts went male prob from the hsting everyone else seems happy and bushy starting to have light penetration probs, might move this light setup to lower half and spread some 150 hps love around the upper chamber ??? I am looking at a few used 400w hps but i think i can spread out the light better with 3-4 150s . I also started molassas watering today after a small trial with one plant. Well check out my last few posts i have some ?'s for the more experianced growers in those...

Thanks winkdogg

LAST PIC IS WHOLE GROW ROOM I MIGHT PUT THESE LIGHTS ON BOTTOM AND HPS TH TOP SECTION????


----------



## winkdogg420 (Dec 27, 2008)

Some pics from when the girls woke up this morning ! I started a lil pruning just removing the center blade of some of the larger fan leaves letting light get to the bud sites . I know the fans are important but im only taking one blade , i did some trials and it didnt seem to hurt anything???


----------



## gcosta (Dec 27, 2008)

Things seem to be going fine, that's a neat space you've got there!

How strong are those CFLs? You could keep the plants in the corner, move the reflector and make a temporary wall to make the room tighter and increase side reflection on the lower branches. A low ceiling on the box will also help concentrate the light some, besides keeping the heat in the box.

As it seems, CFLs demand narrow spaces to offset their low light penetration, and the relatively low heat they put out allow for very close placement. You said you'de like to make this a CFL-only grow and go with HPS in the next, try not to give up easily!

Oh, and about your question about 100% dark: I've given this some thought months ago and it seems it won't kill the plants to have some light during flowering nights, but this will make them revert to veg hormonally speaking for a bit. During the next light cycle, they'll understand it's fall again and so time to flower, but you'll have missed about a day of bud development. The thing with nature is it has no commitment with productivity, only with maintaining the species, we humans are the ones to care enough for a couple more grams of herb! 

But I do recall a friend who had a huge plant in her garden, over 8ft tall, and it never flowered in about 18 months, probably because of street, car or house lights. She took it down before moving and never saw any buds.


----------



## winkdogg420 (Dec 27, 2008)

gcosta said:


> things seem to be going fine, that's a neat space you've got there!
> 
> How strong are those cfls? You could keep the plants in the corner, move the reflector and make a temporary wall to make the room tighter and increase side reflection on the lower branches. A low ceiling on the box will also help concentrate the light some, besides keeping the heat in the box.
> 
> ...


i think your right about the ceiling and about the room being "to big sorta" they are all the 100watt equiv. So i think 23-26 wattreal power 1600 lumen each x 16=26000lumens at 384watts 67 lumens per watt pretty low i guess . And i guess sneaking a peek every once in a while isnt so bad during lights out just not alot of light. And your right i am gonna see this through with he cfls! Thanks and sorry for rambeling!

Winkdogg

ps maybe i will split the chamber right down the middleso it is two narrow rooms with more reflections...hmmmm


----------



## winkdogg420 (Dec 27, 2008)

Me and some buddies split a qp for the holidaze and some of the nugs were very seedy some had none. It is great bud but with soo many seeds i dont know what i should save ?? I prob have a few hundred nice large firm dark seeds . What is the best tips for picking the good ones


----------



## 420weedman (Dec 27, 2008)

keep the golden and darker large ones, seeds dont take up too much space n e way


----------



## winkdogg420 (Dec 27, 2008)

420weedman said:


> keep the golden and darker large ones, seeds dont take up too much space n e way


yeah but i meant wich ones are worth growing but i guess they all have the same potential??


----------



## 420weedman (Dec 27, 2008)

the light colored small size are not


----------



## winkdogg420 (Dec 27, 2008)

Bump my last three posts lots of pics and ?s


----------



## JanecommaMary (Dec 28, 2008)

yah trash the small ones but hold on to the big ones, that way if u ever move or somethin and cant takeclones with you, you've got a sac ofbagseed. i got really lucky and found 3 seeds in a oz of the dankest shit ive ever smoked, and ill be growing those plants hopefully to females when i get back to school. with those seeds u know what kinda bud they will produce, since you've already smoked it! and i suggest getting some mylar reflective paper in ur room, it works great!


----------



## 420weedman (Dec 28, 2008)

deleted
...


----------



## winkdogg420 (Dec 28, 2008)

i have the sides mylared i will be doing the back and door soon! THAnks

winkdogg


----------



## winkdogg420 (Dec 28, 2008)

your right i will hold on to them they are called dg420 "dark green 420" i can send some out if people need a good starter seed THIS IS NO SCHWAG REALLY HIGH MIDS I SUPPOSE. SO IF ANYBODY WANTS TO GROW SOME OF JERSEYS INDOOR FINEST LET ME KNOW .... MIGHT BE BETTER THAN WASTINGYOUR TIME ON BRICK SEED .


----------



## winkdogg420 (Dec 28, 2008)

Ok im about a wee into flower i can clearly see bud sites how long untill they look like nugs?? 3-4 weeks??

Winkdogg


----------



## winkdogg420 (Dec 28, 2008)

420weedman said:


> i wouldnt trash n e unless you know they are male


is there anyway to know ???


----------



## 420weedman (Dec 28, 2008)

no, nevermind i was thinkn about plants ... stoned


----------



## _____GAME_____ (Dec 28, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> a 4 X 4 requires 1000 watts of HPS. good luck.


what u mean 4 x 4 the whole place or 4 x 4 only with plants
i'm growin' on 4 x 4 on 900 HPS /but i'll put another 2 x 250 after a week/


----------



## _____GAME_____ (Dec 28, 2008)

winkdogg420 said:


> Ok im about a wee into flower i can clearly see bud sites how long untill they look like nugs?? 3-4 weeks??
> 
> Winkdogg


hehe
i've got 20 Big budz that r second day on 12/12
and i c you r offerin' some seedz
what is the strain 
got pix
because this on the picture ... 
well they don't look very good


----------



## winkdogg420 (Dec 28, 2008)

_____game_____ said:


> what u mean 4 x 4 the whole place or 4 x 4 only with plants
> i'm growin' on 4 x 4 on 900 hps /but i'll put another 2 x 250 after a week/


my room is 4x4 i prob only use 2x3 right now plants are getting bigger and bigger everyday! I am running 16x23-25 watt cfls i have seen people grow with much less . I know hps is the way to go but im going cfl on this one!

Winkdogg


----------



## winkdogg420 (Dec 28, 2008)

_____game_____ said:


> hehe
> i've got 20 big budz that r second day on 12/12
> and i c you r offerin' some seedz
> what is the strain
> ...


just some killer bag seed . Never bricked , and they look just like the seeds people buy from a seed bank. Plus i know the smoke is good i tried it .. If some people want to try a grow and all they can get is crap i would rather see them grow something i know is good(i know some people only get garbge in nickel bags.)

winkdogg


----------



## _____GAME_____ (Dec 28, 2008)

winkdogg420 said:


> just some killer bag seed . Never bricked , and they look just like the seeds people buy from a seed bank. Plus i know the smoke is good i tried it .. If some people want to try a grow and all they can get is crap i would rather see them grow something i know is good(i know some people only get garbge in nickel bags.)
> 
> winkdogg


well is it indica or sativa .. mix ???
drop a little about the plant what is the high
stoned, buzz


----------



## winkdogg420 (Dec 28, 2008)

JUST FORGET IT MAN . IM NOT A SALESMAN I AM JUST TRYING TO HELP OUT. ITS GREAT WEED THAT GOT ME AWAKE TYPE HIGH. I CAN SEE YOU MUST HAVE A SEED BANK ON SPEED-DIAL SO YOU WOULD HAVE NO NEED FOR THESE , YOU HAVE EVERY strain WITH A COOL NAME ALREADY, AND THATS WHAT MATTERS . I GUESS

W


----------



## _____GAME_____ (Dec 28, 2008)

winkdogg420 said:


> JUST FORGET IT MAN . IM NOT A SALESMAN I AM JUST TRYING TO HELP OUT. ITS GREAT WEED THAT GOT ME AWAKE TYPE HIGH. I CAN SEE YOU MUST HAVE A SEED BANK ON SPEED-DIAL SO YOU WOULD HAVE NO NEED FOR THESE , YOU HAVE EVERY strain WITH A COOL NAME ALREADY, AND THATS WHAT MATTERS . I GUESS
> 
> W


your call
i'll never gonna plant seed that i'm not familiar with tho'

it's nice offerin' help tho'


----------



## winkdogg420 (Dec 28, 2008)

_____game_____ said:


> your call
> i'll never gonna plant seed that i'm not familiar with tho'
> 
> It's nice offerin' help tho'
> :d


thanks i was thinkin for the newbs... I know an expierenced grower would have or get their own seeds.

Winkdogg


----------



## winkdogg420 (Dec 28, 2008)

Some top-down shots blus i re-aranged again. Instead of toping the tall one i raised the others!

Winkdogg

THATS ME CREEPIN IN THE LAST SHOT!


----------



## 420weedman (Dec 28, 2008)

they look great man


----------



## winkdogg420 (Dec 28, 2008)

420weedman said:


> they look great man


coming from you i take that as a major compliment!

Winkdogg


----------



## runsfromdacops (Dec 28, 2008)

that last shoot is super creepy,lol but the grow looks to be going nicely. keep up the good work.


----------



## gcosta (Dec 28, 2008)

Splitting the room is a great idea! You could have a mother/clone in one area and a perpetual SOG on the other, fresh smoke for ever! Do you know the concept?


----------



## winkdogg420 (Dec 28, 2008)

gcosta said:


> splitting the room is a great idea! You could have a mother/clone in one area and a perpetual sog on the other, fresh smoke for ever! Do you know the concept?


yup i sure do ... Im just not sure what i wanna do yet????? I think im just going to finish this one out , maybe save a mother for bubbleponic cloning?? I guess i should get some super seeds to start my mother ?? Im growing killer bagseed now i named it "barbwire" because of the jagged leaves ...


----------



## winkdogg420 (Dec 28, 2008)

runsfromdacops said:


> that last shoot is super creepy,lol but the grow looks to be going nicely. Keep up the good work.


i couldnt have said it better myself!


----------



## winkdogg420 (Dec 28, 2008)

Its dollar store wrapping paper i grabbed the wrong stuff still much brighter than the white walls!



Winkdogg


couple pics of all the bud sites


----------



## winkdogg420 (Dec 28, 2008)

winkdogg420 
Ganja Smoker
*Pot Head*


*I JUST GOT A STATUS UPDATE!!!*

*WINKDOGG*


----------



## 420weedman (Dec 28, 2008)

winkdogg420 said:


> yup i sure do ... Im just not sure what i wanna do yet????? I think im just going to finish this one out , maybe save a mother for bubbleponic cloning?? I guess i should get some super seeds to start my mother ?? Im growing killer bagseed now i named it "barbwire" because of the jagged leaves ...


i think i already mentioned this earlier ... but you definately want to have a seperate room for mothers , even if you just save 1 .... it will make all the difference. growing from seed everytime is painfull  all it took me was my first time to realize this ......


----------



## winkdogg420 (Dec 29, 2008)

420weedman said:


> i think i already mentioned this earlier ... But you definately want to have a seperate room for mothers , even if you just save 1 .... It will make all the difference. Growing from seed everytime is painfull  all it took me was my first time to realize this ......


yeah i will prob split the room . But i will do it after i get done with this one , that way if i like the strain i can clone it and keep it and if not 1 more seed start!


----------



## winkdogg420 (Dec 29, 2008)

I just did a follier spray with new nutes 19-31-17 i will post up pics in an hour or so when dry!


----------



## winkdogg420 (Dec 29, 2008)

Check out the lil babies!


Also im not sure if this technique is new or not but i think its better to remove one petal than the whole fan leaf! Just Tuck it under the bud and there ya go! I call it "Tuck Training" TT hope this helps people out with shading probs!


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Dec 29, 2008)

CFL's baby whoooohwoooo! 

lookin good man! rep+


----------



## _____GAME_____ (Dec 29, 2008)

winkdogg420 said:


> Check out the lil babies!
> 
> 
> Also im not sure if this technique is new or not but i think its better to remove one petal than the whole fan leaf! Just Tuck it under the bud and there ya go! I call it "Tuck Training" TT hope this helps people out with shading probs!


Hi, they are lookin' great
i've got the same problem with the fan leafs dropin' shadow on the lower buds - gonna try your technique


----------



## winkdogg420 (Dec 30, 2008)

Word , i hope the tt helps out!


----------



## _____GAME_____ (Dec 30, 2008)

10x i'll post the results


----------



## winkdogg420 (Dec 30, 2008)

THINK THINGS ARE OK I SWITCHED TO BLOOM FERTS THEY SEEM TO LIKE THEM!


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Dec 30, 2008)

Your ladies look good!

2 out of 3 of mine showed female sex today!

Not sure about the third yet but 2 outta 3 ain't bad at all huh?


----------



## _____GAME_____ (Dec 31, 2008)

looking very nice
when u switch to bloom what day of flowering ??


----------



## _____GAME_____ (Dec 31, 2008)

bigjesse1922 said:


> Your ladies look good!
> 
> 2 out of 3 of mine showed female sex today!
> 
> Not sure about the third yet but 2 outta 3 ain't bad at all huh?


u can determine the sex of ur plants before put 'em on 12/12 tho.
after the 4 th week in veg. they start showin' the sex, so u'll know of which one to take clonez 
search in some torrents 4 the Servantes videos
they r 2 videos most of it is well known but it has some nice techniques


----------



## winkdogg420 (Dec 31, 2008)

_____GAME_____ said:


> looking very nice
> when u switch to bloom what day of flowering ??


im not really sure i still had some vegg nutes mixed so im not really sure when i switched the nute i guess about a week after i switched the lights!


----------



## winkdogg420 (Dec 31, 2008)

Pics of some adapters look for things like this! Then message me!


----------



## winkdogg420 (Dec 31, 2008)

I got copies of the blueprints of the new Giants/Jets stadium.. haha they are not even good enough to have heir own stadiums.... E-A-G-L-E-S!!!


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Dec 31, 2008)

_____GAME_____ said:


> u can determine the sex of ur plants before put 'em on 12/12 tho.
> after the 4 th week in veg. they start showin' the sex, so u'll know of which one to take clonez
> search in some torrents 4 the Servantes videos
> they r 2 videos most of it is well known but it has some nice techniques


yeah im not cloning but i can tell for sure they are females!

little tiny, thin white hairs poppin up from the preflower set just behind the stipulate next to a node. hella excited! two have sexed, both female!

hope ya dont mind me postin this here wink, happy new year!!


----------



## winkdogg420 (Dec 31, 2008)

not at all jesse im glad things are good hey check out my new bud pics!


----------



## _____GAME_____ (Dec 31, 2008)

happy new year broooooz
wish u heavy harvest


----------



## winkdogg420 (Dec 31, 2008)

I cant stop looking and taking pics!!!


----------



## _____GAME_____ (Dec 31, 2008)

so freeeeeesh 

mine are about twice as big the time i put em on 12/12
but i'm a greedy motherfucker 
so keep us in touch witch cha cropz 
i'm gonna stop postin' while i'm high some of this dayz ;P


----------



## winkdogg420 (Dec 31, 2008)

Happy new years everyone!!!! 420 4 life!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Dec 31, 2008)

Looking great man you are gonna be smokin that fine homegrown goodness in no time! Props for sure Wink!! They are gonna swell them bitches !


----------



## Baz (Jan 1, 2009)

Just browsed through your grow like it!

And well done on ignoring the lighting salesmen lol

Nothing worse when you have spent time money and effort on your diy cfl setup like my own, cost me about 50 quid tops to do my room, and you get people saying ditch it get this get that, i was going to use hps next grow but my grows yield was 2oz and my next one looks to be ab bit more, so that will do for me

Keep it up !


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 1, 2009)

Just some more nuggt pics! I read i can spray the plants for first 3 weeks of flower should i still be spraying?????
Thanks for any info


----------



## Baz (Jan 1, 2009)

Hey wink, when you take portait pics like pic 5, if you open the folder up were you cam is sending them and turn them the right way round, they will upload the right way round

Im getting neck ache lol


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 1, 2009)

baz said:


> hey wink, when you take portait pics like pic 5, if you open the folder up were you cam is sending them and turn them the right way round, they will upload the right way round
> 
> im getting neck ache lol


yeah i will work on it it takes so long for me to put photos on here i guess i should take the time to straighten them up!! Thanks baz 

did you see the pics i added text to?? I think they came out pretty nice!


----------



## Baz (Jan 1, 2009)

winkdogg420 said:


> yeah i will work on it it takes so long for me to put photos on here i guess i should take the time to straighten them up!! Thanks baz
> 
> did you see the pics i added text to?? I think they came out pretty nice!


 no probs, what u mean pics u added text to?


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 1, 2009)

Here is a pic i added text to! I used picassa3 to crop and text this photo.


----------



## Baz (Jan 1, 2009)

lol never noticed that, that would be better if you could make the pics big like some do on here, so ya dont have to click the pic ya no


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 1, 2009)

I like them big but then the page gets all wierd and you have to scroll sideways to read stuff. Plus i dont know how to make them big???


----------



## Baz (Jan 1, 2009)

ha ha neither do i!


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 2, 2009)

bump bump bu bump bump


----------



## Baz (Jan 2, 2009)

Hey bud whats "CLEAN SLATE (IN DESIGN AND SETUP BY ACCIDENT" mean?


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 2, 2009)

i started this thread in the design and setup section, by accident. then it became a grow journal but i didnt know how to move the thread , and i didnt want to sart another. guess what??? i lst'ed the tallest plant to even things out, it really seems to have takin the bending really well i just went for it!


----------



## Baz (Jan 2, 2009)

Ahh ok, lol look at this 5 foot 7 i had to bend lol theres an hood above that if you look hard lmao

Didn't have the light to accomidate it really was just a mess arround, threw it out in the end and the dogs munched it lol


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 2, 2009)

just a few updates! and some pics of some seeds im organizing incase people need them!


----------



## Baz (Jan 2, 2009)

Cool where u get all the seeds from?


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 2, 2009)

i have been saving them from other peeps grows , and me and a few chums split a qp for x-mass and a few of the nugs were loaded with beans killer mid-grades uplifting high no couch lock. (had me up building stuff haha) if newbs are only getting crap weed in nickle bags i would hate to see them waste time growing schwag , but i guess all weed is good if grown and cared for??


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 3, 2009)

winkdogg420 said:


> i have been saving them from other peeps grows , and me and a few chums split a qp for x-mass and a few of the nugs were loaded with beans killer mid-grades uplifting high no couch lock. (had me up building stuff haha) if newbs are only getting crap weed in nickle bags i would hate to see them waste time growing schwag , but i guess all weed is good if grown and cared for??


yea man you could take seeds from the dirtyest brown crap you can find. 
weed out the males, let it fully mature, dry and cure it properly and the shit will be 20x better than the bag it came from 

but it would still be better to start with known good genetics for some really impressive shit


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 3, 2009)

I agree on the genetics. But i think people get too hung up on names and think just because of the cool name they can grow the best shit !any expierenced grower knows its not just the name but how its raised! I get sick of hearing all the fancy names, but your right it is important to start off with good genes!


----------



## Baz (Jan 3, 2009)

Yup thats what im doing on my next grow buying some seeds, and cloning the fuk outta what eva strain i buy


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 3, 2009)

420weedman said:


> yea man you could take seeds from the dirtyest brown crap you can find.
> Weed out the males, let it fully mature, dry and cure it properly and the shit will be 20x better than the bag it came from
> 
> But it would still be better to start with known good genetics for some really impressive shit


i was thinking all the plants ive seen i have never seen a brown one . I guess its all about mass production and bricking up for shipment which =s mold, brown,crap. So as long as we take good care of our crops even the worst strain should be smokeable!

Just a thought


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 3, 2009)

JUST WENT TO lOWES THEY HAVE 100WATT HPS FIXTURES WITH BULBS FOR 21.88 CLEARANCED FROM 79.95! THEY HAD TWO AT MY LOCAL LOWES, I WISH I WASNT BROKE OR I WOULD HAVE BOUGHT THEM!

ALSO THEY HAVE A 150HPS FOR 85 COMPLETE BUT THEY ALL HAD BROKEN BULBS MAYBE THE MANAGER CAN CLEARANCE THEM OUT!


----------



## Baz (Jan 3, 2009)

Awwww ffs im always in the uk when theres good deals on!

YOU BUY LOADS POST ME SOME N I'LL PAY FOR THE LOT HA HA


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 3, 2009)

Baz said:


> Awwww ffs im always in the uk when theres good deals on!
> 
> YOU BUY LOADS POST ME SOME N I'LL PAY FOR THE LOT HA HA


i wish i had enough cash ... i guess thy dont have Lowes Home Improvement in the uk?? its like Home Depot???


----------



## Baz (Jan 3, 2009)

We got asda, owned by wallmart


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 3, 2009)

cool i live a block away from a walmart we use it for everything . i get my cfls there most of them.


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 4, 2009)

my older fans have purple stems dark almost blood colored . and the white hairs are turning pink!! is this a pink indica strain??? i heard thats why you get pink hair .. hope so! pics soon


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 4, 2009)

pink haired indica???? also red stems and my pot vine .also the 12/12 babies one was deprived light and hit with full strength nutes just wont die??


----------



## Baz (Jan 4, 2009)

Looking nice bud 

I notice in the last pic you got ya plant lst'ed do you grow horizontaly?


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 4, 2009)

rather than top i just bent her over so i didnt have to raise the lights away from the others! now she has way more light getting to innernodal growth. so yes i guess between that one and the pot vine yes i do grow horizontaly



Baz said:


> Looking nice bud
> 
> I notice in the last pic you got ya plant lst'ed do you grow horizontaly?


----------



## Baz (Jan 4, 2009)

Cool! i should of done that with this 1 before it got two big ha ha


----------



## justabigbud (Jan 4, 2009)

BAZ, is that a mother? that is a tall bitch, gonna flower??


----------



## Baz (Jan 4, 2009)

No it was just a plant i didn't really have the lighting for, but i let it live just see what happened, then i got pissed off with it one day and snapped it and threw it out for the dogs, had quite alot of small buds on too


----------



## justabigbud (Jan 4, 2009)

Still bad ass, funny how you threw it out with some buds, when its dry I bet u say fuck I wish I had kept them buds


----------



## Baz (Jan 4, 2009)

Yea prob would look great now, but is was a pain in the ass coming home every day and having to tie it down cos its touching the bulbs

Actually i'll tell you what made me throw it out.. i came home 1 day and decided to try n weave it through my light rack which was surrounding my beuty and whilst trying it started ripping leafs off my good plant so i got mad with it snapped it and threw it out, prob regret it when im dry lol but it did feel good ha ha


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 4, 2009)

Baz said:


> Cool! i should of done that with this 1 before it got two big ha ha


 it really is a cool lookin plant!


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 5, 2009)

I am getting more pink hairs they look really cool but dont photograph well . Once they gey really pink you will be able to see it better


----------



## Baz (Jan 6, 2009)

Looks to be a very health grow bud, nice work


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 6, 2009)

im really liking the lst vine it looks kinda bushy. slowly getting bud sites. also my s-curve possible clone mommy ?? the smell is getting better and better


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 7, 2009)

are these nugs undersized for three weeks?? and where can i find pics of a nug from 2 hairs till maturity,like a time line?? i will get something for size comparison.

any help finding the flowering timeline pics would be appreciated!


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 7, 2009)

winkdogg420 said:


> are these nugs undersized for three weeks?? and where can i find pics of a nug from 2 hairs till maturity,like a time line?? i will get something for size comparison.
> 
> any help finding the flowering timeline pics would be appreciated!


you just pm'ed me bragging. now you ask if they look small. funny.


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 7, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> you just pm'ed me bragging. now you ask if they look small. funny.


 
i just wanted to know what you think . and again smart-ass... internet tough-guys are the best ...


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 7, 2009)

starting to get some sugary crystals! also i pinned down the hst pot vine a bit more.


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 7, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> you just pm'ed me bragging. now you ask if they look small. funny.
> 
> i was thinking maybe some constructive criticizim srry sp* sorry to bother you!


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 7, 2009)

winkdogg420 said:


> fdd2blk said:
> 
> 
> > you just pm'ed me bragging. now you ask if they look small. funny.
> ...


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 7, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> winkdogg420 said:
> 
> 
> > you came at me all cocky, now you try to make ME look bad. whatever.
> ...


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 7, 2009)

your nugs look fine. pretty impressive for CFL's.


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 7, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> your nugs look fine. Pretty impressive for cfl's.


i appreciate it alot coming from you . I have the ut-most respect for your skills !

Sorry about the spelling on ut-most.haha


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 7, 2009)

they actually look pretty damn good.  for CFL's.


----------



## Richard Pryor (Jan 8, 2009)

Very nice winkdogg.

The plants look very healthy and the size of the buds is fine for 3 weeks. Keep up the good work. Subscribed!


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 8, 2009)

here is a few pics after lights on this morning.


----------



## _____GAME_____ (Jan 8, 2009)

mmmm nice looking girls 
the red leaf steams /what strain is that/


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 8, 2009)

i am seeing pink hair so some type of pinl haired indica?? im almost sure they are all indica startin to get sugary now! they seem happy!




_____GAME_____ said:


> mmmm nice looking girls
> the red leaf steams /what strain is that/


----------



## _____GAME_____ (Jan 9, 2009)

winkdogg420 said:


> i am seeing pink hair so some type of pinl haired indica?? im almost sure they are all indica startin to get sugary now! they seem happy!


i love indica. i'm growin' some big bud now 16 pc.
good luck with yours


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 9, 2009)

yes sirrrr am going for big bud soon just have a hard time spending 50 bucks on beans my boy is raising 16 bbs as well maybe he will get a hermie!! than free fem beans




_____GAME_____ said:


> i love indica. i'm growin' some big bud now 16 pc.
> good luck with yours


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 9, 2009)

here are some pic from when i repotted to the 3 gal pots 24 days ago . i was thinkin things were going slow but thats a shitload of growth in 24 freakin days! im pumped the buds are starting to really fill up ! more dense than i ever imagined i give em a lil squeeze with a latex glove on , hahahha


----------



## Hooker (Jan 9, 2009)

BongJuice said:


> Walmart and other companies like Walmart play huge role in why our
> economy is in the shithole.
> If you wanna help the economy, buy your supplies from your local Mom-n-Pop shop.
> Why would you wanna buy cheap Chinese crap anyways?


Because it's cheap... lol fkn duh. And the real reason our economy sucks is because we spend our money on war and throwing weed growers and smokers in jail.


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 10, 2009)

The first five are solo shots of the big girls , and some more sugar formed last night too!! How am i doing??


----------



## Baz (Jan 10, 2009)

Looking sweet bud, just baught 11 ak47 seeds !


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 10, 2009)

AK IS A GREAT STRAIN FOR US SMALLER GARDEN GROWERS TONS OF PEOPLE HAVE GOOD LUCK WITH IT IM SURE YOU WILL DO A KILLER GROW WITH THEM bAZ!!



Baz said:


> Looking sweet bud, just baught 11 ak47 seeds !


----------



## clowdy (Jan 10, 2009)

hey whats up winkdogg
i just now read the hole thread guy
came along way from the small plants :0)
they are coming out great very nice
hey and i read u are will to hook people up with some seeds?
right now i have crap seeds from the streets when buying a bag of crap mids or arizona
whats good with urs? i want some .as much as i could get lol :0)
im in the mass area not to far from nj


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 10, 2009)

Im not sure of the name but i know they are mostly indica and im getting pink hairs and purple fan stems crazy sticky and stinky! So if your not all hung up on names i will gladly hook you up ! Pm me an email address and we can go from there! Maybe you could paint me a joker??? I really like your avatar im not really an artist but i love origional works! 




clowdy said:


> hey whats up winkdogg
> i just now read the hole thread guy
> came along way from the small plants :0)
> they are coming out great very nice
> ...


----------



## Kratose (Jan 10, 2009)

Looking really good. I remember seeing this journal before. I believe your 3 weeks ahead of me.


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 10, 2009)

So you will probably catch up in no time! Thanks for looking stay tuned!




kratose said:


> looking really good. I remember seeing this journal before. I believe your 3 weeks ahead of me.


----------



## Kratose (Jan 10, 2009)

well, in 2 weeks i suspect I will have some nice bud formations like yours, but I am sure you will harvest before me. I am waiting till 85% of the Trichcombes are Amber so it will be a little longer flowering time for me. Unless you like the opiats like high too. I always harvest at around 80-85% Amber


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 10, 2009)

I am going to wait as long as possibly i want some straight up zombie couch lock nugs! I named the strain barbwire i hope it keeps me locked down to the couch!



kratose said:


> well, in 2 weeks i suspect i will have some nice bud formations like yours, but i am sure you will harvest before me. I am waiting till 85% of the trichcombes are amber so it will be a little longer flowering time for me. Unless you like the opiats like high too. I always harvest at around 80-85% amber


----------



## Kratose (Jan 10, 2009)

Nice...Then you like it like me. Then I highly Recommend Afgan. It gives you that couch lock, Especially if you wait to 85% Amber. It will be at its most potent. Afgan is some great shit, that's why I am growing it. I think out of all my palnts, the afgan is the best one as in how its growing. The AK is looking insane for its age too


----------



## Baz (Jan 10, 2009)

winkdogg420 said:


> AK IS A GREAT STRAIN FOR US SMALLER GARDEN GROWERS TONS OF PEOPLE HAVE GOOD LUCK WITH IT IM SURE YOU WILL DO A KILLER GROW WITH THEM bAZ!!


 Yea thanks bud i hope so

My old set up is now gonna be my veg chamber, and now have an 8x8 purpose built room, with a cool ventilation system, cooling a 600w hps, i'll take some pictures once my seeds break the soil surface


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 10, 2009)

I am probably going to make another 4x4 as well and keep this one for vegg!



baz said:


> yea thanks bud i hope so
> 
> my old set up is now gonna be my veg chamber, and now have an 8x8 purpose built room, with a cool ventilation system, cooling a 600w hps, i'll take some pictures once my seeds break the soil surface


----------



## Kratose (Jan 10, 2009)

Baz said:


> Yea thanks bud i hope so
> 
> My old set up is now gonna be my veg chamber, and now have an 8x8 purpose built room, with a cool ventilation system, cooling a 600w hps, i'll take some pictures once my seeds break the soil surface


Nice Baz, you got a grow journal for them? I would love to find a grow thats just starting to follow. Always nice to watch them go.


----------



## clowdy (Jan 10, 2009)

hey if u go to my profile ull find my aim and i think yahoo email
and thanks on my painting i thought it came out good
i normally dont paint alot so i was real happy with the turn out
it would kill me to get rid of this painting cuse thats my idal
but maybe we could find a way to work somthing out


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 10, 2009)

I will send you some seeds no big deal . I will look for the email i dont have aol so aim is out i will yahoo ya




clowdy said:


> hey if u go to my profile ull find my aim and i think yahoo email
> and thanks on my painting i thought it came out good
> i normally dont paint alot so i was real happy with the turn out
> it would kill me to get rid of this painting cuse thats my idal
> but maybe we could find a way to work somthing out


----------



## clowdy (Jan 10, 2009)

thanks guy very greatfull
if is too much wwork its all good u dont have to
i dont want to cuase any incovence on ya


----------



## clowdy (Jan 10, 2009)

ok i sent it to ur email winkdogg


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 10, 2009)

cool check it out , im sending 30 South Jersey Barbwire / 10 Hydro Hermie seeds from a buddies dwc grow, they are small but they should be 90%fems thats what i read about hermi seeds(i have not tried these yet)! But i am growing the Barbwire right now, i named the strain so beans are free as long as you call it Barbwire ! you should get them fri-sat

ps you can name the hydro if you grow them!



clowdy said:


> ok i sent it to ur email winkdogg


----------



## clowdy (Jan 10, 2009)

are u going to have them seperated so i know which is which?
and trust i know u named them i read already and i have no prob giving u that respect lol
thanks alot


----------



## clowdy (Jan 10, 2009)

what kind of hydro seeds r they?


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 10, 2009)

but you can easily tell them apart! im not sure of the hydro my boy grew the plants dwc and one went hermie. i think it was a clone from another guys Big Bud that he uses as a mother plant. but the thing is unless you get something from a seedbank who really knows where people get them?? so thats why i said you could name it lol hey your doin the work!





clowdy said:


> what kind of hydro seeds r they?


----------



## clowdy (Jan 10, 2009)

sweet ur the best
+rep for u right now


----------



## clowdy (Jan 10, 2009)

hey when i grow the barbwire i will have a new journal for it just for u man


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 10, 2009)

i just found one bud on the girls wjth the lil yellow bannanas on the bottom side i cliped it off for photos i will keep my eyes open!


----------



## clowdy (Jan 10, 2009)

ew so that should be a hermie right


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 10, 2009)

yup i think those three lil yellow bananas were seed sacks! i will keep an eye out for more it its only 1 or 2 buds i will grow them but i cant loose the whole crop to seeds


clowdy said:


> ew so that should be a hermie right


----------



## clowdy (Jan 10, 2009)

u better keep a real good eye then 
they could be alot of places on ur plant


----------



## _____GAME_____ (Jan 10, 2009)

winkdogg420 said:


> i just found one bud on the girls wjth the lil yellow bannanas on the bottom side i cliped it off for photos i will keep my eyes open!


yeah it's looking like a sack
r u seedz feminized - is this a hermi ????
i've seen feminized seedz going to herbies - and cut it off


----------



## Kruzty (Jan 10, 2009)

Was wondering that myself.I've read that herms grow herms and are unstable, and,, that they dont turn hermy.I have about 50 beans from a friends grow that went hermy and not sure if I should pop'em and see or feed them to the birds.Just starting my first medical grow(we passed our new med law in nov,,,,yeah) but dont want my first crop to be all seeds.That would really suck.If anyone know about this suject please give me a bump.


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 11, 2009)

Kruzty said:


> Was wondering that myself.I've read that herms grow herms and are unstable, and,, that they dont turn hermy.I have about 50 beans from a friends grow that went hermy and not sure if I should pop'em and see or feed them to the birds.Just starting my first medical grow(we passed our new med law in nov,,,,yeah) but dont want my first crop to be all seeds.That would really suck.If anyone know about this suject please give me a bump.


from what ive heard that is how they get feminized seeds! by herming 1 or 2 branches of a plant with pollen and maturing it you get seeds from a mother plant that are 90%+ fem. i guess we could read up on it at a seedbank maybe??


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 11, 2009)

when i started they were not femed just regular i got 6 out of 8 girls and now that one nug was starting to go herm so maybe i caught it in time i hope????






_____GAME_____ said:


> yeah it's looking like a sack
> r u seedz feminized - is this a hermi ????
> i've seen feminized seedz going to herbies - and cut it off


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 11, 2009)

from the same plant i think its because this plant got stressed (maybe nute burnt or over watered) its my only plant that doesnt look great and i think i cut off all areas with bananas but i will inspect every day!.

a few pics so you guys know what to look for!

sorry so dark flash kept washing out!


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 11, 2009)

i live in jersey in december we got a lil closer but still no new laws yet



Kruzty said:


> Was wondering that myself.I've read that herms grow herms and are unstable, and,, that they dont turn hermy.I have about 50 beans from a friends grow that went hermy and not sure if I should pop'em and see or feed them to the birds.Just starting my first medical grow(we passed our new med law in nov,,,,yeah) but dont want my first crop to be all seeds.That would really suck.If anyone know about this suject please give me a bump.


----------



## Kratose (Jan 11, 2009)

winkdogg420 said:


> from what ive heard that is how they get feminized seeds! by herming 1 or 2 branches of a plant with pollen and maturing it you get seeds from a mother plant that are 90%+ fem. i guess we could read up on it at a seedbank maybe??


There are a few methods on making fem seeds. Do you need to know how? I know most of the methods. I am sure there are some I am not aware of.

Basically what most people do is stress the plant out with different ways. Thats how they cause them to hermie, that does not mean you get female seeds though. There are other things you must do.

There is a new method though. You flower your plants 2 weeks longer than they are suppose to. Then they will create a male part, a bannana. This forms because of stress. causing the plant to hermie. Most of them do not let out any pollen early enough to make seeds, but sometimes they do......

And there is more to if. If you want to know it all, let me know.


----------



## Kratose (Jan 11, 2009)

If your interested, I will start a new thread under advanced marijuana cultivation explaining the process. I am sure many will find it helpful, but that thread might already be created.


----------



## clowdy (Jan 11, 2009)

hey whats up kratose
hows it going?


----------



## Kratose (Jan 11, 2009)

Its going....have a huge as headache. But its going. Suppose to be making a thread on nutrients, but my head is pounding way to bad. But Ill do it tomorrow. And if he wants another thread of fem seeds ill do that.

I am doing the nutrient thread just because I wanted too. Nobody really asked. A few people just were wondering how I was getting my results.


----------



## clowdy (Jan 11, 2009)

why ur head hurt?
and hey u should make the thread anyways
u shouldnt have to wait for some one to ask for it
some people dont like asking about certain thing and they just look around titles of threads so this would help those people
i look around the titles and when i see one that interest me i go in


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 11, 2009)

I think a how to feminize seeds thread would be helpful even if someone else already made one you might have a different take on it , ya know? Sorry to hear about the headache! Hope all else is well. I found more bananas today i plucked them and removed all the buds that contained them ! They were on my stressed plant(prob over watered or nute burnt i think i tried the orchid food on it bad 19-31-17) 



kratose said:


> if your interested, i will start a new thread under advanced marijuana cultivation explaining the process. I am sure many will find it helpful, but that thread might already be created.


----------



## Kratose (Jan 11, 2009)

clowdy said:


> why ur head hurt?
> and hey u should make the thread anyways
> u shouldnt have to wait for some one to ask for it
> some people dont like asking about certain thing and they just look around titles of threads so this would help those people
> i look around the titles and when i see one that interest me i go in


Very true. well, seems like people are interested so I will do it. Not sure when It will be done, but it will get done eventually

My head hurts because I get migraines alot. Sucks. The prescription for the migraines doesnt do shit


----------



## clowdy (Jan 11, 2009)

lol thats all that counts
inquirering minds would like to know 
so let them :0)


----------



## Kratose (Jan 11, 2009)

winkdogg420 said:


> I think a how to feminize seeds thread would be helpful even if someone else already made one you might have a different take on it , ya know? Sorry to hear about the headache! Hope all else is well. I found more bananas today i plucked them and removed all the buds that contained them ! They were on my stressed plant(prob over watered or nute burnt i think i tried the orchid food on it bad 19-31-17)


Really...well guess what, thats the first step on feminazing seeds. The plants that are budding, when you stress them out, and flower for 2 weeks longer, you get bannanas. You take them off, collect whatever pollen you begin. Then there are more steps.


----------



## Kratose (Jan 11, 2009)

clowdy said:


> lol thats all that counts
> inquirering minds would like to know
> so let them :0)


I hear ya. Have you seen my grow clowdy?


----------



## clowdy (Jan 11, 2009)

im going to check it out now :0)


----------



## Kratose (Jan 11, 2009)

winkdogg420 said:


> I think a how to feminize seeds thread would be helpful even if someone else already made one you might have a different take on it , ya know? Sorry to hear about the headache! Hope all else is well. I found more bananas today i plucked them and removed all the buds that contained them ! They were on my stressed plant(prob over watered or nute burnt i think i tried the orchid food on it bad 19-31-17)


yeah, I actually know the newest method. Its even the safest way to do it.

This new method is called Rodelization

Edit...I am not sure how new it is...this is my first grow in 4 years....had to stop for awhile. But this method is a new one. Just not sure when it was developed

google it


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 11, 2009)

im watching a cool movie from 1973 called ACAPULCO GOLD really awesome huge outdoor grows all over usa/mexica/south america


----------



## clowdy (Jan 11, 2009)

where u find that movie at?


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 12, 2009)

mininova.org its a torrent site you dl than convert than tada new movies! i have all movies before they come out and old movies...




clowdy said:


> where u find that movie at?


----------



## clowdy (Jan 12, 2009)

ok ill have to check that out


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 13, 2009)

Pictures and questions! Hahah i crack my self up ok here are the newest pics of the girls . Everything seems ok buds are filling out a bit more and looking ok i was wondering some of the white hairs are turning brown is this normal while still on the plant? Will the rest turn ? I would really like to see some pics of 1 bud from start to finish in a timelapse or just well documented pics?? Are all the nugs going to grow together to make bigger nugs or are the little cottonballs gonna be my bud?? On outdoor grows my nugs were always much larger but i wasnt there to watch them form???


----------



## Hooker (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm only workin on my first grow and I'm usin CFLs and fluoros, but those flowers look good to me... I think they all look like that at first and then they get more compact.

Oh, and you have a lot of leaves, maybe you should buy some bubble bags and make some hash!


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 13, 2009)

Im just not sure how much i would get out of it i might freeze all these till next harvest and bubble bag all of them at once!

Anybody know about the white hairs turning????




hooker said:


> i'm only workin on my first grow and i'm usin cfls and fluoros, but those flowers look good to me... I think they all look like that at first and then they get more compact.
> 
> Oh, and you have a lot of leaves, maybe you should buy some bubble bags and make some hash!


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 13, 2009)

winkdogg420 said:


> Pictures and questions! Hahah i crack my self up ok here are the newest pics of the girls . Everything seems ok buds are filling out a bit more and looking ok i was wondering some of the white hairs are turning brown is this normal while still on the plant? Will the rest turn ? I would really like to see some pics of 1 bud from start to finish in a timelapse or just well documented pics?? Are all the nugs going to grow together to make bigger nugs or are the little cottonballs gonna be my bud?? On outdoor grows my nugs were always much larger but i wasnt there to watch them form???


 
hey man, those bitches look great !
the buds will come together more... the more light you have the better


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 13, 2009)

i didnt want to be the guy with ten clip on reflectors but im thinkin i might grab a few just to help the girls fatten up . maybe 4 clip on lights with 26 watters or maybe just get another vanity light and make it a 24 bulb setup?? my meter still stays maxed out with light when its near the plant tops but the bottom is like 500 i guess some side light couldnt hurt.




420weedman said:


> hey man, those bitches look great !
> the buds will come together more... the more light you have the better


----------



## Baz (Jan 13, 2009)

Looking good bud

The pistils go brown indicating shes maturing, i think you harvest when 70% of them are brown, and yes the buds will fatten up from within


----------



## dsn (Jan 14, 2009)

Looking good.
What strain it is? To me it looks lieke big bud.


----------



## _____GAME_____ (Jan 14, 2009)

i got some Big budz at home
but they don't have that red leaf steam


----------



## dsn (Jan 14, 2009)

_____GAME_____ said:


> i got some Big budz at home
> but they don't have that red leaf steam


My BB stems are purple/red. Maybe it depends from which grower seeds are purchased?


----------



## Baz (Jan 14, 2009)

is big bud sativa dominant?


----------



## dsn (Jan 14, 2009)

Bazis big bud sativa dominant?[/quote said:


> i guess it`s 50/50.


----------



## _____GAME_____ (Jan 14, 2009)

Baz said:


> is big bud sativa dominant?


mine bb are indica dominant and i ordered em from Nirvana


----------



## Baz (Jan 14, 2009)

Ok ive just uploaded all the pics of my new room if your interested click my suparoom link


----------



## Baz (Jan 14, 2009)

Ok ive just uploaded all the pics of my new room if your interested click my suparoom link


----------



## Baz (Jan 14, 2009)

why that came up twice, i'll never know


----------



## sugaryDAVE (Jan 14, 2009)

yo yo yo verry nice how far along are thy??


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 14, 2009)

about 1month into flowering they vegged for about 1.5 months but my soi sucked in the begining so they took off slow ! maybe another month!







sugaryDAVE said:


> yo yo yo verry nice how far along are thy??


----------



## sugaryDAVE (Jan 14, 2009)

verry nice wink dog, cfls all the way


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 14, 2009)

it kinda sweet and kinda sour not quite like mildew but kinda rank . i took pics of the nugs they are developing resin crystals quickly and i was wondering if the smell might be white mildew , can it hide with the resin? they are all about the same frostyness and only one has the sour smell i might be buggin the white mildew usually covers the big fan leaves and not just around the nugs,right??the first 5 pics are the sour one the rest are other nugs.


----------



## Kratose (Jan 14, 2009)

winkdogg420 said:


> it kinda sweet and kinda sour not quite like mildew but kinda rank . i took pics of the nugs they are developing resin crystals quickly and i was wondering if the smell might be white mildew , can it hide with the resin? they are all about the same frostyness and only one has the sour smell i might be buggin the white mildew usually covers the big fan leaves and not just around the nugs,right??the first 5 pics are the sour one the rest are other nugs.


Everything looks good. Nothing looks wrong. What strain is it. Some strains are known to smell rather rank. But if its smelling really dampish, then that might be something you have to check

Right now just keep a good watch on it. If it gets worse, then you have to take action to figure out what is causing this then fix it.

I would like to see a picture of the white mildue on the fan leafs your referring too. Can you get a good pic of it?


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 14, 2009)

i dont have any on my fan leaves i saw it on goole images thats why i dont think i have it! its bagseed so not sure on strain!


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 14, 2009)

whats your humidity ?


----------



## Kratose (Jan 15, 2009)

Humidity might be to high, I would check that. You dont want high humidity during flowering.


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 15, 2009)

30-40% humidity max! i think its just stinky buds!


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 16, 2009)

they are gettin bigger thats for sure ! they are smeling more now and getting loads of sugar on them.

i topped the babbies just experimenting with them.

i cant find superthrive anywhere????

the pot vine has lots of lil buds on her really lil, haha!



SUPERTHRIVE WHAT STORE CAN I BUY IT AT ???? HELP HELP HELP I NEED SUPERTHRIVE


----------



## clowdy (Jan 16, 2009)

that first pic looks real nice
and all the others are coming out great
keep it up


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 17, 2009)

did you get the package today??





clowdy said:


> that first pic looks real nice
> and all the others are coming out great
> keep it up


----------



## clowdy (Jan 17, 2009)

i didnt get anything yet :0(
still waitig badly


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 17, 2009)

im sure monday will be the day!





clowdy said:


> i didnt get anything yet :0(
> still waitig badly


----------



## Baz (Jan 17, 2009)

Hey i got a package addressed to clowdy today, looked like bird food so i fed it to my parrot, the parrot been singing bob marley songs tonight


----------



## sugaryDAVE (Jan 17, 2009)

Baz said:


> Hey i got a package addressed to clowdy today, looked like bird food so i fed it to my parrot, the parrot been singing bob marley songs tonight


hhaha funny but a lil mean haha,


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 17, 2009)

very funny hahahh


Baz said:


> Hey i got a package addressed to clowdy today, looked like bird food so i fed it to my parrot, the parrot been singing bob marley songs tonight


----------



## clowdy (Jan 17, 2009)

dont be jelouse baz cuase ur not geting a package and i am
lol 
no one likes u lmao no one wants to send u anything haha
lol jk


----------



## Baz (Jan 18, 2009)

clowdy said:


> dont be jelouse baz cuase ur not geting a package and i am
> lol
> no one likes u lmao no one wants to send u anything haha
> lol jk


 Lol, awwww i want some now


----------



## clowdy (Jan 18, 2009)

lol thats funny shit now :0)~
i knew it


----------



## Baz (Jan 18, 2009)

No seriously i don't know how you two went about it, but i would be too paronoid to send my address out

But im just paronoid sometimes..


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 18, 2009)

You just be careful who you talk too, i could tell clowdy is a nice guy and he wanted to see pineapple express so i sent him a copy on dvd!



baz said:


> no seriously i don't know how you two went about it, but i would be too paronoid to send my address out
> 
> but im just paronoid sometimes..


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 18, 2009)

A few sugar shots , i trimmed a bit so i could get the lights closer. They are 32 days into flower they need as much light as they can get i am looking at some 42watters to brighten up the sides.


Also new growth on the 12/12 from seed that i trimmed!



Buds not so pretty anymore but suger is gettin better and they are dense so far


----------



## JanecommaMary (Jan 18, 2009)

winkdogg420 said:


> i just found one bud on the girls wjth the lil yellow bannanas on the bottom side i cliped it off for photos i will keep my eyes open!


those yellow pods are pollen pods that apparently if u use them to polinate another plant you will get very high levels of feminized seeds.
also...still got any of those seeds sittin around?


----------



## JanecommaMary (Jan 18, 2009)

damn ive been following this journal since you started i think and it makes me real happy to see such success with CFLS! cant wait to see the final outcome


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 19, 2009)

i hope they all come out good too hahahah i do still have some seeds left i might send more out soon i will let you know! pm me your address and i will put you on the list!

if i had more lights i would setup a polination room but my funds are low so far this winter if we get snow i will make plowing money and buy new lights!



JanecommaMary said:


> damn ive been following this journal since you started i think and it makes me real happy to see such success with CFLS! cant wait to see the final outcome


----------



## tom__420 (Jan 19, 2009)

Grows looking good winkdogg, keep up the good work. What part of the northeast are you from? I'm right outside of philadelphia

Tom


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 19, 2009)

im about five mins from the tacony bridge on the jersey side.



tom__420 said:


> Grows looking good winkdogg, keep up the good work. What part of the northeast are you from? I'm right outside of philadelphia
> 
> Tom


----------



## clowdy (Jan 19, 2009)

ya wink this sucks no mail man today cuz the holiday
:0(
hopefully tomarrow


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 19, 2009)

i forgot about the holiday im sur they will get there.



clowdy said:


> ya wink this sucks no mail man today cuz the holiday
> :0(
> hopefully tomarrow


----------



## clowdy (Jan 19, 2009)

ya i know
so whats new buddy?


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 19, 2009)

nuttin i got 4 more 2700k 26watters and the socket adapters i gotta figure out a way to fit them in so the lower plants get more light toward the bottom???


----------



## clowdy (Jan 19, 2009)

u could always get those exentions cord boxes with a bunch of outlets on them and get the things where on one side it plugs straight into the outlet an the other side has the bulb socket on it then just hang up the exention cord up near the bottom


----------



## robert 14617 (Jan 20, 2009)

read your thread i veg with cfl and set my closet up with one 400w HPS will be adding a second after reading all this my room is just over 4x4 .....looking tasty


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 20, 2009)

i will let you know if i mail some seeds!




robert 14617 said:


> read your thread i veg with cfl and set my closet up with one 400w HPS will be adding a second after reading all this my room is just over 4x4 .....looking tasty


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 20, 2009)

ok im up to 20 bulbs now room is flooded with light buds are getting thicker every day! i think with another month of flowering these are gonna be some good sized nuggets . the ugly plant is starting to purple -up around the main cola!


----------



## Kratose (Jan 20, 2009)

nice man.

How many days flowering you at?

I like to see what you could do with some HID lighting


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 20, 2009)

this is day 34 flowering . i am going to switch to hps after this harvest and use my cfls for vegg and cloning! i am going to use smaller pots next time too . way too much tim spent developing roots drbudgreengees is getting 21grams dried out of 16oz gatorade bottles! check out his thread in another forum. you dont need to be a member to look through it!!

http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=69713&pp=15
in his signature there is more info on a 48 hour timeline! EVERYONE SHOULD REAR THIS GUYS STUFF WE NEED HIM ON RIU.COM





Kratose said:


> nice man.
> 
> How many days flowering you at?
> 
> I like to see what you could do with some HID lighting


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 20, 2009)

http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=69713&pp=15



EVERYONE SHOULD CHECK OUT THIS GUYS THREAD IN THE OTHER FORUM HE IS THE MAN FOR CFL CROPS HE GETS MORE THAN 1GRAM PER WATT!!

READ READ READ ... GET A JOINT AND A PILLOW AND JUST CHECK HIS STUFF OUT!!!!


----------



## Kratose (Jan 20, 2009)

winkdogg420 said:


> this is day 34 flowering . i am going to switch to hps after this harvest and use my cfls for vegg and cloning! i am going to use smaller pots next time too . way too much tim spent developing roots drbudgreengees is getting 21grams dried out of 16oz gatorade bottles! check out his thread in another forum. you dont need to be a member to look through it!!
> 
> http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=69713&pp=15
> in his signature there is more info on a 48 hour timeline! EVERYONE SHOULD REAR THIS GUYS STUFF WE NEED HIM ON RIU.COM


Ill check it out. Thats pretty good yield for that. I am hoping to get at least a half Oz per plant

I have 2 of mine in 3 gallon buckets. So I am a little worried the AK is going to outgrow my space. Its the youngest but the biggest. When I trasnplanted them into it. The root system was amazing. I had to cut each side to loosen them up. From all the new space for root growth my AK has not slowed down at all.

Its my fastest growing plant, my biggest, and my youngest


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 20, 2009)

i hve smoked it but never grew it sounds fun!




Kratose said:


> Ill check it out. Thats pretty good yield for that. I am hoping to get at least a half Oz per plant
> 
> I have 2 of mine in 3 gallon buckets. So I am a little worried the AK is going to outgrow my space. Its the youngest but the biggest. When I trasnplanted them into it. The root system was amazing. I had to cut each side to loosen them up. From all the new space for root growth my AK has not slowed down at all.
> 
> Its my fastest growing plant, my biggest, and my youngest


----------



## clowdy (Jan 20, 2009)

those are looking great guy very nice


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 20, 2009)

read the thread i posted above tht guy grows some serious shit!!! all cfls 2grams per watt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! un-real but true. drbudgreengenes is the man.




clowdy said:


> those are looking great guy very nice


----------



## Kratose (Jan 21, 2009)

just checked his thread out. Very impressive. 

Said he gets 7grams and up per plant dry. I didn't see anything about 2grams per watt. But I did not read it all.

I will have a similar system once I have everything needed, except my pots will be much bigger. I will keep a mother and be taking clones for quick harvests.


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 21, 2009)

alot of math involved but he explains it somewhere in there!






Kratose said:


> just checked his thread out. Very impressive.
> 
> Said he gets 7grams and up per plant dry. I didn't see anything about 2grams per watt. But I did not read it all.
> 
> I will have a similar system once I have everything needed, except my pots will be much bigger. I will keep a mother and be taking clones for quick harvests.


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 21, 2009)

12 more views will get me to 10,000 views!


----------



## robert 14617 (Jan 21, 2009)

winkdogg420 said:


> 12 more views will get me to 10,000 views!


 lots of folks are very interested in how your grow will turn out with CFL and the 4x4 room is an area most people have as far as closet space goes


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 21, 2009)

when these finish i will split my room down the middle and have a vg/mom side and a flower side!




robert 14617 said:


> lots of folks are very interested in how your grow will turn out with CFL and the 4x4 room is an area most people have as far as closet space goes


----------



## robert 14617 (Jan 21, 2009)

any progress on the super tube?


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 21, 2009)

I had my e-conolights shipped to a bubbys house and he is using them i owed him money haha
and now there is no more e-conolights 150s 




robert 14617 said:


> any progress on the super tube?


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 21, 2009)

winkdogg420 said:


> I had my e-conolights shipped to a bubbys house and he is using them i owed him money haha
> and now there is no more e-conolights 150s


damn that sucks they took both versions off now ..


----------



## robert 14617 (Jan 21, 2009)

at least are you considered paid up by your bud??


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 21, 2009)

But the lights bought me some time! Hahaah.
.




robert 14617 said:


> at least are you considered paid up by your bud??


----------



## sugaryDAVE (Jan 21, 2009)

hey winkdog you want me to go get you your lights??? is he an important friend in your life? dose he need his legs????


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 21, 2009)

Its all good but thanks ! I told him to keep them i was gonna order more when i got the loot but i guess i will have to figure somwething else out!.. Im looking at some 600watt hps setups i am going to use my cfls for vegg and the new hps will be for flower!


Thanks [email protected]





sugarydave said:


> hey winkdog you want me to go get you your lights??? Is he an important friend in your life? Dose he need his legs????


----------



## sugaryDAVE (Jan 21, 2009)

ok i guess he can keep his legs


----------



## Where in the hell am I? (Jan 21, 2009)

Dude, checked out that dr.green. . .link. Good shit, thanx for sharin!


----------



## Kratose (Jan 21, 2009)

winkdogg420 said:


> I had my e-conolights shipped to a bubbys house and he is using them i owed him money haha
> and now there is no more e-conolights 150s


Dude your not serious? They are out? Are they getting any more in. WTF, Mine never arrived, they best refund my money or get me one!


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 21, 2009)

no bull there is a whole thread about it!




Kratose said:


> Dude your not serious? They are out? Are they getting any more in. WTF, Mine never arrived, they best refund my money or get me one!


----------



## Kratose (Jan 21, 2009)

winkdogg420 said:


> no bull there is a whole thread about it!


So....they will never be in again? Where is the thread?


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 21, 2009)

im not sure where it is i know it here somewhere my search never works!


----------



## Baz (Jan 22, 2009)

winkdogg420 said:


> im not sure where it is i know it here somewhere my search never works!


 Mine never works either, i find the best way to search for anything is type what the thread was called or something like it in to google, that usually works bro


----------



## Where in the hell am I? (Jan 22, 2009)

Funny how Google's search will find us things on this site that this site won't show in searches. Why is that?


----------



## _____GAME_____ (Jan 22, 2009)

Where in the hell am I? said:


> Funny how Google's search will find us things on this site that this site won't show in searches. Why is that?


true 
but i can't explain it lol
u know why ....


----------



## Where in the hell am I? (Jan 22, 2009)

TRUE!!!!


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 22, 2009)

i think the riu staff is to busy blazin to fix the search engine!!


----------



## _____GAME_____ (Jan 22, 2009)

that's a good explanation


----------



## Where in the hell am I? (Jan 22, 2009)

Not just a good explaination, but a good REASON!!!Keep blazin!!!!!!!!


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 22, 2009)

do any of you guys use peroxide in soil grows???


----------



## Where in the hell am I? (Jan 22, 2009)

winkdogg420 said:


> do any of you guys use peroxide in soil grows???


 Tell me more. . .


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 22, 2009)

i hear two different stories?? i know you use a very light solution like 2 tblsp of 3% per gal. some say it isbad and it kills all the good microbes in the soil. others say it is great it supercharges your grow by oxygen blasting the roots. i really dont know what im gonna do but i would like to try it if i know its safe><><><><



Where in the hell am I? said:


> Tell me more. . .


----------



## Where in the hell am I? (Jan 22, 2009)

okay, well im here to find out more


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Jan 22, 2009)

wink i have heard that its only bad with organic ferts.

the chemical ones come in a form the plants can use right away. organic ferts have to be broken down by the bacteria that h2o2 kills before the plant can use them. so if you use h202 with organic ferts, your plants will eventually starve.

thats how i understand it. thanks again for your help! i will try and rep you again.


----------



## Where in the hell am I? (Jan 22, 2009)

bigjesse1922 said:


> wink i have heard that its only bad with organic ferts.
> 
> the chemical ones come in a form the plants can use right away. organic ferts have to be broken down by the bacteria that h2o2 kills before the plant can use them. so if you use h202 with organic ferts, your plants will eventually starve.
> 
> thats how i understand it. thanks again for your help! i will try and rep you again.


 Thats all I needed to hear. I wont try it cause I seem to ve doing fine anyway


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 22, 2009)

Just let me know when you want to run another batch of pics. I will try to keep them in order next time..



bigjesse1922 said:


> wink i have heard that its only bad with organic ferts.
> 
> The chemical ones come in a form the plants can use right away. Organic ferts have to be broken down by the bacteria that h2o2 kills before the plant can use them. So if you use h202 with organic ferts, your plants will eventually starve.
> 
> Thats how i understand it. Thanks again for your help! I will try and rep you again.


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Jan 22, 2009)

winkdogg420 said:


> Just let me know when you want to run another batch of pics. I will try to keep them in order next time..


thanks bro! what do you think of those early bud sites? if you dont mind me askin in your thread...you can reply to me in mine if you would prefer.


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 22, 2009)

all looks good in the garden jesse the bud sites are spread out nice so they should all get tons of light! i had to bend two more of mine they were getting all up into the lights!
pics below!




bigjesse1922 said:


> thanks bro! what do you think of those early bud sites? if you dont mind me askin in your thread...you can reply to me in mine if you would prefer.


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 22, 2009)

bent over two more plants so they could get better light. the canopy is kinda even now lots of hairs are turning brownish red but im no where near done yet???? any tips tricks to fatten up buds??


----------



## Baz (Jan 22, 2009)

Bud my buds looked like that whith mostly white pistils and on my first grow i panicked, but trust they come thru in the end, how long you think you got left with those, what strain again bud?


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 22, 2009)

they are bagseeds im not sure but indica dominant skunky and sticky but im about 5 weeks into flower i guess i could have another 3-8 weeks left???????





Baz said:


> Bud my buds looked like that whith mostly white pistils and on my first grow i panicked, but trust they come thru in the end, how long you think you got left with those, what strain again bud?


----------



## Baz (Jan 22, 2009)

i would say at least another 5 weeks bro, but i woldn't worry because they will fatten out, as the fan leafs fall off in the later stages


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 22, 2009)

im waiting !!


----------



## Where in the hell am I? (Jan 22, 2009)

You're lookin golden, bro! Keep those pics comin'!!


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 22, 2009)

no prob i love takin pics!


----------



## Where in the hell am I? (Jan 23, 2009)

Good, just dont get too excited and pull 'em too soon!


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 23, 2009)

im in no hurry




Where in the hell am I? said:


> Good, just dont get too excited and pull 'em too soon!


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Jan 23, 2009)

hell ya bro you got some gorgeous babies...they must have gotten their looks from their mother


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 23, 2009)

West coast seeds wanted i will trade east coast indoor beans for some of cali's bagseed boogey!! If you are out west and get good herbs with seeds let me know i have prob 90 barbwire(killer bagseed) and some young dro seeds(big bud)!!!


Thanks !


----------



## clowdy (Jan 23, 2009)

hey do u think u could tell me again which seeds look like what?


----------



## clowdy (Jan 23, 2009)

hey i only see like 8 seeds like u discribed the others look the same :0)
so ill just leave it with the 8 thanks again alot
and for that movie now im going to watch it too


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 23, 2009)

Im 100% sure i put ten/thirty in there it has to be the two smallest lightest bigger ones.. If that makes sense you have 8/32 right??






clowdy said:


> hey i only see like 8 seeds like u discribed the others look the same :0)
> so ill just leave it with the 8 thanks again alot
> and for that movie now im going to watch it too


----------



## clowdy (Jan 23, 2009)

i hear ya 
ya i understand what ya meant
i only have 8/31
and i didnt drop any either before u ask me
i made sure i was dumb carefull .
but its all good
hey its better then nothing im greatfull


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 23, 2009)

I guess i dropper 1 soorry  best of luck with them i will be watching!!



Let the jersey barbwire grow on forever!



clowdy said:


> i hear ya
> ya i understand what ya meant
> i only have 8/31
> and i didnt drop any either before u ask me
> ...


----------



## clowdy (Jan 23, 2009)

dont worry i got ya when i start the barbwire ull be the first to know
thanks alot guy.
im germing the 8 big buds now


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 23, 2009)

Good luck brother i didnt germ any of those yet...




clowdy said:


> dont worry i got ya when i start the barbwire ull be the first to know
> thanks alot guy.
> Im germing the 8 big buds now


----------



## clowdy (Jan 23, 2009)

hey that movie was funny shit lol
u seen those plants? omg
im jurkingoff right noww over them lol
and did u see the set they had underground?
wasnt bad either.
i want to try some of that pinneapple express lol
good shit thanks guy loved it
ill keep u informed on both seeds i got from ya ok ull be the first to know


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 23, 2009)

If you ever get a good sack with some beans in it send me some! I am gonna try to get bagseed from all over the world! 




clowdy said:


> hey that movie was funny shit lol
> u seen those plants? Omg
> im jurkingoff right noww over them lol
> and did u see the set they had underground?
> ...


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 23, 2009)

Holy bonsai batman!!!!look at these fuckers i want them !!!!!


----------



## Anotheroldephart (Jan 23, 2009)

How'd it come out wink? BTW check out my pics, there are some new fixtures I picked up at HD $2.74 each easy to wire It's the one with no wires. I've used them on jobsites with 150w reg bulbs, no problem as they are rated at 660w and 250 w. With these lights can be put at any height.


----------



## Kratose (Jan 24, 2009)

Yummm...They are looking really good man. How many days they at flowering now?

I been they are sticking something fierce now. But I bet its a great smell. Mine are starting to really stick. They smell nice. I am only day 11 flowering, but they are looking good for there age. Just wish mine were at your stage!


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 24, 2009)

ok i got the heat daled in it stays right around 70-72 lights on or off! i will let it get cooler every third or fourth night so it has a few cool nights . pics tomorrow . the tops on the two latest lst's are not standing back up but they are fattening them up!


----------



## Kratose (Jan 25, 2009)

winkdogg420 said:


> ok i got the heat daled in it stays right around 70-72 lights on or off! i will let it get cooler every third or fourth night so it has a few cool nights . pics tomorrow . the tops on the two latest lst's are not standing back up but they are fattening them up!



Wait, what temp is it at when lights are on? What about off?

My temp is usually 80F on the dot on, and about 70F off. And I have no problems. 

Well, its a good thing that they are fattening up. How many days you on now flowering? 

I will have pics up today, BUD SHOTS!


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 25, 2009)

39 days flower my night temps were going down to 55 now i keep them at 70 off 72 on !! plants love it! bud shots tonight!


----------



## clowdy (Jan 25, 2009)

sounding good cant wait for those pics buddy
and well sence ive be haveing this court prob i really dont go buy anytrees yet but when i start to do it all over i will send ya some.but the bagweed here aint all that great.
but ill see what i could do and plus ill give a diff return address and name so it wont come back to me :0) ill give like a abondon house or something lol
i got u buddy


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 25, 2009)

yup i forgot you arent smokin.. no big deal . i have a theory about bagseed . somewhere along the line somebody grew the weed just to sell it so they usually start with some good seeds so they get large quantity and good smoke! i think even dirt weed can be good if its takin care of! think about it when these smugglers are moving 1000 pounds of weed i doubt they dry and cure it properly then they press it into bricks and it gets all smashed and moldy . im pretty sure i never saw a brown weed feild but we get lots of brown weed, thats because no body cares about it . dont get me wrong i know you cant get ak-47 from dirt weed seeds but that dirtweed seed might grow some proper bud . ya feel me?? thats why i want bagseed from all over the world!! 

i will even send a paid envelope to people with some decent bagseed so it doesnt cost anybody anything!







clowdy said:


> sounding good cant wait for those pics buddy
> and well sence ive be haveing this court prob i really dont go buy anytrees yet but when i start to do it all over i will send ya some.but the bagweed here aint all that great.
> but ill see what i could do and plus ill give a diff return address and name so it wont come back to me :0) ill give like a abondon house or something lol
> i got u buddy


----------



## clowdy (Jan 25, 2009)

hey i feel ya
as i start back up ill get ya some from over here no prob


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 25, 2009)

sounds great thanks clowdy




clowdy said:


> hey i feel ya
> as i start back up ill get ya some from over here no prob


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jan 25, 2009)

winkdogg420 said:


> ok i got the heat daled in it stays right around 70-72 lights on or off! i will let it get cooler every third or fourth night so it has a few cool nights . pics tomorrow . the tops on the two latest lst's are not standing back up but they are fattening them up!


 A old hippy told me too try keeping temps up lights out,instead of the norm 10 to 15 degree drop,you might be surprised at the results.


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 25, 2009)

It didnt take long to see they like it warm when the lights are out!




somebeech said:


> a old hippy told me too try keeping temps up lights out,instead of the norm 10 to 15 degree drop,you might be surprised at the results.


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 25, 2009)

some bud porn some whole plant shots . the newest lsts havent stood back up yet but they are all swelling . the ugly one is the one that hermied (well whats left of her) also the three 12/12 from seed are all girls!

oh i also took three of the pot vine its budding now!!

this should give you guys alot to look at!

have fun!

tell me what you think!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## clowdy (Jan 25, 2009)

hey they are looking great from what i see.i see one leaf buy a bud though on the side edge is going yellow.and what are the 3 that u went from seed to straight flowering?
i think i might know but want to be sure.


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 25, 2009)

the three in the small red-white pots are the 12/12 seed girls. and the burnt/yellow leaves are from the lights i keep them mad close and they touch sometimes no big deal if one gets really burnt i trim it . you can prob see a ton of trimmed leaves if you look close like i said i cut most ugly stuff off! oh and i put a few 6500k bulbs in there too just to mix spectrums a bit to boost up budding!



clowdy said:


> hey they are looking great from what i see.i see one leaf buy a bud though on the side edge is going yellow.and what are the 3 that u went from seed to straight flowering?
> i think i might know but want to be sure.


----------



## clowdy (Jan 25, 2009)

hey how old are those 3 seed to flower ones?
ya i know no big deal still looking good.
thats all that counts to me :0)


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 25, 2009)

i think they are exactly 1 month today . they broke through the dirt on 12/25 and 12/26


----------



## sugaryDAVE (Jan 26, 2009)

dude man, i cant wait till i have a set up like urs man, i cant wait, and ur doing it man they look beautiful


----------



## randallv (Jan 26, 2009)

uhhhhh............. ok.


----------



## Kratose (Jan 26, 2009)

sugaryDAVE said:


> dude man, i cant wait till i have a set up like urs man, i cant wait, and ur doing it man they look beautiful



Yeah, Wink does have a sweet setup. Is it your attic you made into a growroom? 

Wink Your not a first time grower right? From what I see, you know your shit.


----------



## widow87 (Jan 26, 2009)

hey ive read that post on the DIY cooltubes but i was wondering what the hell a bake a round is i kno its a round piece of glass but where can i get one and what is it used for this is prob a stupid question but bare with me thanks 

p.s. not tryin to jack ur thread but this has been pissing me off i dont know where to find one of those.....


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 26, 2009)

it is a glass tube that pyrex made in the 1970-1980s to bake a round loaf of bread in . the store kitchen capers has them in the mall but they arte no longer made by pyrex!

type bake a round on ebay!






widow87 said:


> hey ive read that post on the DIY cooltubes but i was wondering what the hell a bake a round is i kno its a round piece of glass but where can i get one and what is it used for this is prob a stupid question but bare with me thanks
> 
> p.s. not tryin to jack ur thread but this has been pissing me off i dont know where to find one of those.....


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 26, 2009)

i used to grow outdoor many years ago! this is my first semi serious grow indoors. i still need to stepup to hids but i will wait for thr cfl girls to finish up.

thanks guys for the support . i learned more on this site then i did in years of outdoor growing (they just grow themselves outdoors) when i grew outside it was on a plot of goverment land and i only got to see the plants 3-4 times before harvest so this is a totally different expierence.




Kratose said:


> Yeah, Wink does have a sweet setup. Is it your attic you made into a growroom?
> 
> Wink Your not a first time grower right? From what I see, you know your shit.


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 26, 2009)

i built this room in my basement for like 100 beans total just take your time and pick a goog spot!





sugaryDAVE said:


> dude man, i cant wait till i have a set up like urs man, i cant wait, and ur doing it man they look beautiful


----------



## clowdy (Jan 26, 2009)

thats a good way to spend only a 100$ :0)
well spent


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 26, 2009)

even if i only get 1 oz off these plants it pays for the whole room . plus like i said i havent really seen any change in my elec bill...






clowdy said:


> thats a good way to spend only a 100$ :0)
> well spent


----------



## DrGreen007 (Jan 26, 2009)

http://www.skunk101.co.uk/news.php
New Grow Communitie Check it Out Lads 
skunk101


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 26, 2009)

DrGreen007 said:


> http://www.skunk101.co.uk/news.php
> New Grow Communitie Check it Out Lads
> skunk101


lol


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 26, 2009)

dude are you spamming me??????





DrGreen007 said:


> http://www.skunk101.co.uk/news.php
> New Grow Communitie Check it Out Lads
> skunk101


----------



## clowdy (Jan 26, 2009)

hes doing that to alot of threads.
i see him in alot of threads doing this


----------



## Kratose (Jan 26, 2009)

He was in my thread too. He is spamming...Fucker!


----------



## getwrecked (Jan 26, 2009)

using all those watts with cfls, why not just get a hps?


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 26, 2009)

i just want to see how things go running cfls i will get a hps after this grow. unless it surprises me and blows up really big!!!! I KNOW HPS IS BETTER BUT CFL IF USED PROPERLY CAN BE PRETTY GOOD




getwrecked said:


> using all those watts with cfls, why not just get a hps?


----------



## Anotheroldephart (Jan 26, 2009)

wink, I just loaded some pics of a bit of cull from my cfl..now when I figure out how to post to thread I will*l* In the mean time, if you'd like to see what comes out of cfl you're welcome to. Also my 6x48w cfl hood..no bulbs yet. CFL has done right by me, pics show about 1.5 oz from the scraggly ones but still have 12 more girls in the tub.Am about to spark a "test" bone of WW.


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 26, 2009)

I got an old school straight tube... Theres nothin like a good ol bong rip!! 
+
feel free to post your glass guys and gurls


----------



## kellie420 (Jan 26, 2009)

nice look plants, i'll take a pic of one of my bongs when i clean it =D lol gets dirty fast


----------



## sugaryDAVE (Jan 27, 2009)

here she is


----------



## dsn (Jan 27, 2009)

77 cm bong. There is a 2 liter bottle for comparison. 
You can take 0,5 gram hit with one breath - no problems. Smoke is cool and stone after this is ahhh....


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 27, 2009)

nice guys... heres my new best friend ... the weed cannon !


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 27, 2009)

Beautiful glass guys!


----------



## clowdy (Jan 27, 2009)

i like that last one .
is really nice good shit.


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 27, 2009)

What is goin on with the slide?? Ash catcher??





420weedman said:


> nice guys... Heres my new best friend ... The weed cannon !


----------



## appliedstyle (Jan 27, 2009)

so organics don't work as fast?

Do they eventually have more profound effects?


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 27, 2009)

ya its called a "spork" and its a fuckn awesome diffused inline a/c thats surprisingly easy to clean too  ever since i got the new bong i've been smoking like 30% more weed, then i got the spork and its like 50% more now .. lol 
i had to splurge some ... its been like 8 years of token and i never had a nice sized bong ... all been like 12"-15" and since i started my own crop... that had to change


----------



## clowdy (Jan 27, 2009)

good shit sounds great :0)


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 27, 2009)

Yup i am gonna buy a new toy when i harvest i got this straight tube for 40 bux so i need to get it!


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 27, 2009)

What does this refer too???




appliedstyle said:


> so organics don't work as fast?
> 
> Do they eventually have more profound effects?


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 27, 2009)

lol ... yea thats what the quote button is for ... its prolly like 20 pages back


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 27, 2009)

The only thing organic i did was the egg and banana water???




420weedman said:


> lol ... Yea thats what the quote button is for ... Its prolly like 20 pages back


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 27, 2009)

maybe it was someone elses comment about whatever???


----------



## clowdy (Jan 27, 2009)

hey guys go look what i did lol :0)please


----------



## Earl (Jan 27, 2009)

Hey b uddy
I do proof read before punxchin g the submit button.

Cause I smoke a lot.


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 27, 2009)

funny earl






Earl said:


> Hey b uddy
> I do proof read before punxchin g the submit button.
> 
> Cause I smoke a lot.


----------



## sugaryDAVE (Jan 27, 2009)

hows it going man?? hope to hear good news.


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 27, 2009)

i need a scope i think my bigger buds might be gettin there ?? lots of pistils changing color but i cant see the crystals i need a scope... but they are still swelling!

i think i am gonna have to take buds at different times and allow the bottom to catch up.. tops are looking older bottoms still look like babies??




sugaryDAVE said:


> hows it going man?? hope to hear good news.


----------



## sugaryDAVE (Jan 27, 2009)

yeah man i kno what u mean, good luck


----------



## clowdy (Jan 27, 2009)

maybe cuz a little difference the top might have more light on it then the bottom


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 27, 2009)

i tried to get some pics of the snow my camera acts funny as soon as it gets cold did the best i could! i think it willl be slop in the morning?? first two out front second two are the back yard


----------



## sugaryDAVE (Jan 27, 2009)

dude i have way more snow. i hate it


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 27, 2009)

it just started we havent got any this year so im hyped i get to go plow and make loot !! i found a few crazy deals on craigslist by friday i will have 3-400watthps ballasts/sockets 2-250watthps ballasts]sockets and a freakin 400watt mh full fixture for 100 bucks total!!!!!!!! im not sure what im gonna do with it all but things are changing when the cfl girls are done!!


----------



## sugaryDAVE (Jan 27, 2009)

dam lucky congrats.


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 27, 2009)

i never find shit on craigslist but i typed out high pressure sodium and found mad dudes selling mh/hps industrial lights! i am getting that stuff from two dudes with the best prices... this equip is everywhare because all warehouses are getting state funding to put in high efficiency lighting... so their trash is our treasure!!


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 28, 2009)

its snowing here too , i shoulda took the day off n baked all dayyy


----------



## clowdy (Jan 28, 2009)

yo thats a hell of a deal there.
im going to check on graigs list to soon.
ya its snowing over here to alot and now its turning into sleet
i put up new pics of the new box and the plant check them out guys :0)


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 28, 2009)

the craigs list deals are crazy . if you think about it an electrician might take out 50 400 watt mh/hps to put flouros in a warehouse ..he can either scrap them for 2 bux each or sell them on craigslist for 20-40..

your box looks good! remember to keep it really dark in lights out !




clowdy said:


> yo thats a hell of a deal there.
> im going to check on graigs list to soon.
> ya its snowing over here to alot and now its turning into sleet
> i put up new pics of the new box and the plant check them out guys :0)


----------



## BIGEORGE179 (Jan 28, 2009)

winkdogg420 said:


> the lights i am refering to are 20.00usd 150 watt www.e-conolight.com
> 
> Look in the vapor tight section. They list two 150w HPS, the $20 one is what's being discussed.
> 
> ...


winkdogg, i was wondering do you have to buy the ballist sperate? am i missing something, i dicided to go with the econobulbs u are going to use but was wondering how to mount them?? do you have a picture of how you did ur setup??


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 28, 2009)

E-conolight stopped selling the cheap 150 hps .. I am growing with 20 cfls now but i found great deals on craigslist for hps/mh i will take plenty of pics when i go to h.i.d.





bigeorge179 said:


> winkdogg, i was wondering do you have to buy the ballist sperate? Am i missing something, i dicided to go with the econobulbs u are going to use but was wondering how to mount them?? Do you have a picture of how you did ur setup??


----------



## clowdy (Jan 28, 2009)

ya i hear ya.craigs list always have some good deals on there. 
my mom is always on that site and theres another one that is just like that one.
i think its called freecycle.com i think.
ya im going to wait a week before put into flowering cuz a couple people said i should wait a little bit.but ya when i do i will keep it real dark there.


----------



## Baz (Jan 28, 2009)

winkdogg420 said:


> E-conolight stopped selling the cheap 150 hps .. I am growing with 20 cfls now but i found great deals on craigslist for hps/mh i will take plenty of pics when i go to h.i.d.


 Lol my old CFL room holds 20 CFL's, a nice round number ya think?


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 28, 2009)

I really am running twenty in there look at the most recent pics!




baz said:


> lol my old cfl room holds 20 cfl's, a nice round number ya think?


----------



## Baz (Jan 28, 2009)

Looking good man, lol ur like me surround the fkers with bulbs !

Whats you doing about heat, as i had probs once i reached 20 bulbs?


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 28, 2009)

My basement is around 60 degreef f. All the time i guess they run cooler in a cooler room? My space isnt 100% air tight so it breathes the cool basement air with the fan i guess. But no problems so far .. Im sure when i get the hid's in there things will change!






baz said:


> looking good man, lol ur like me surround the fkers with bulbs !
> 
> Whats you doing about heat, as i had probs once i reached 20 bulbs?


----------



## clowdy (Jan 28, 2009)

ya im sure of that too:0)~
and i looked at craigslist and they didnt have anything there :0(


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 28, 2009)

Some bud shots and the 12/12 from seed girls...


----------



## Anotheroldephart (Jan 28, 2009)

Baz said:


> Lol my old CFL room holds 20 CFL's, a nice round number ya think?


I've got 24 of these..


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 28, 2009)

What did you get a good deal on a case





anotheroldephart said:


> i've got 24 of these..


----------



## Kratose (Jan 28, 2009)

Damn dude, they are looking nice!


----------



## Kratose (Jan 28, 2009)

Anotheroldephart said:


> I've got 24 of these..



Damn, hook it up. lol j/k

I would add one in for side lighting


----------



## clowdy (Jan 28, 2009)

hey nice shit they are looking great :0)
looking all yumy and shit :0)~
coming out good keep it up


----------



## Masterofgenetics (Jan 28, 2009)

+ rep.. nice job.. nice strains


----------



## Masterofgenetics (Jan 28, 2009)

why not a 600 MH and a 600hps for a 4x4


fdd2blk said:


> that's pretty much how it goes. a 1000w covers a 4 x 4 area.


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 28, 2009)

i did get a great deal on hps/mh so i will be steping up to hid



Masterofgenetics said:


> why not a 600 MH and a 600hps for a 4x4


----------



## Masterofgenetics (Jan 28, 2009)

lol... Im confused hid is a hps right? high intensity discharge


winkdogg420 said:


> i did get a great deal on hps/mh so i will be steping up to hid


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 28, 2009)

= hps and mh or any other high power light i guess 




Masterofgenetics said:


> lol... Im confused hid is a hps right? high intensity discharge


----------



## Masterofgenetics (Jan 28, 2009)

hey just a secret you'll never hear.. use both... its the best and only way I will ever gro


----------



## Where in the hell am I? (Jan 29, 2009)

How long in flower? I got 20 CFL's on my 8 plants


----------



## Anotheroldephart (Jan 29, 2009)

winkdogg420 said:


> What did you get a good deal on a case


Yep..free shipping! Actually that's the most that would fit at the time.
When done there will be closer to 80-100 total. Future so bright gotta wear shades"


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 29, 2009)

really 80-100 of those big ass cflls?? how many real watts are those? i was thinking of making a 4x4 foot peice of ply covered in cfls but i got some crazy deals on hps/mh..







Anotheroldephart said:


> Yep..free shipping! Actually that's the most that would fit at the time.
> When done there will be closer to 80-100 total. Future so bright gotta wear shades"


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 29, 2009)

what should i do all the lower buds are herming !!! sill no beans in the big buds... should i start to flush??? i dont have a scooe but i think all trichs are still clear...can i stop it?? will it spread to other plants??>


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 29, 2009)

im not sure if its herming .. or just been polinated ?


----------



## clowdy (Jan 29, 2009)

is it geting the sacks like males or just seeds in it?


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 29, 2009)

They are seeds no doubt but not on top just the bottom thats why i think its herming .. Maybe cold water a few days ago shocked?


----------



## clowdy (Jan 29, 2009)

did the lights go out at all?
u know like not the normal time?
and ya could be the water.


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 29, 2009)

Plus i think more would be polinated, if that was the case... He one other plant got shocked then hermed also on thebottom???


----------



## clowdy (Jan 29, 2009)

damn that sucks :0(
could u pick the seeds out while its still growing?


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 29, 2009)

Im not sure what i should do?? I can pick them out but that will prob stress it more? I guess i will just have some seedy nugs oh well . I hope it doesnt spread! That plant is closest to the heater could it be getting too hot??


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Jan 29, 2009)

why are you keeping your temps so high?

the decrease will stimulate the plant into thinking its gonna die. it will pump out more resin to protect itself from the cold!


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 29, 2009)

I might let it drop to 65 at night but i think 70-72 during the day is good,no??





bigjesse1922 said:


> why are you keeping your temps so high?
> 
> The decrease will stimulate the plant into thinking its gonna die. It will pump out more resin to protect itself from the cold!


----------



## Anotheroldephart (Jan 29, 2009)

winkdogg420 said:


> really 80-100 of those big ass cflls?? how many real watts are those? i was thinking of making a 4x4 foot peice of ply covered in cfls but i got some crazy deals on hps/mh..


30 of the big ones. I'm going with the 42 or 68 for better all over coverage even though I'm hempy sog-ing. Between the hoods I'm going to hang 4 to light the sides. That way the plants can be 14-18 in hi and budz the whole lenght. When you do change, get in touch and I'll send you the pics of the different hoods I've got and the lil secrets when building them.


----------



## Anotheroldephart (Jan 29, 2009)

winkdogg420 said:


> I might let it drop to 65 at night but i think 70-72 during the day is good,no??


TOO cold!!!*bbbrrr* Should be 80-85 day, and 70-75 night..that cold will stress the gals. You might have fem seeds there, if you can let them go, you might make out well.


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 29, 2009)

I guess we will see huh! I guess a batch of femed seeds would be nice.one day last week i gave the girls really cold water i think that one got the most 

as for the hps and mh i think im gonna build a dome shaped roof in the flower and vegg rooms (when i split the room) like an upside down u in each room filling the whole roomfront to back side to side i will do a sketch in paint soon...


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 29, 2009)

They have been in the low 70s with lights on the whole time ??? I thought they were slow but i blamed it on the cfls maybe too cold??


----------



## Anotheroldephart (Jan 29, 2009)

Maybe to much venting..What size rm? What size fan? Do the cubic of rm divide by CFM of fan. That'll tell you how often the air is exchanged.


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 29, 2009)

My only air exchange is the leaks around the door and where my framing meet the foundation of the house plus a 1/2 in gap i left at the back wall. My fan moves air around pretty well you feel the air rushing out of the door cracks .


----------



## Anotheroldephart (Jan 29, 2009)

Ok, there's your trouble guy. Plug those holes up ans get a smaller fan I think, but seal it up then do the math*ew*


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 29, 2009)

if i plug up the holes where will the fresh air comw from??





Anotheroldephart said:


> Ok, there's your trouble guy. Plug those holes up ans get a smaller fan I think, but seal it up then do the math*ew*


----------



## lilmafia513 (Jan 29, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> a 4 x 4 requires 1000 watts of hps. Good luck.


 lol!!!!!!!


----------



## lilmafia513 (Jan 29, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> that's pretty much how it goes. A 1000w covers a 4 x 4 area.


 lol!!!!!!!!!roflmao!!!!!!


----------



## lilmafia513 (Jan 29, 2009)

sorry man, just got a kick out of those responses. Then i guess i'm not gonna get any weight off my 400 watt in my cabinet, if ya' have to, i mean have to, have a 1000 watt for a 4x4 area. I better just quit growing now, since i don't have the right equipment...


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 29, 2009)

i have talked to fdd about that a few months after he said it , he said i was doing pretty damn good . so no hard feelings 

and also im not really using all 4x4 maybe 2x3 with 20 bulbs on top of it !

my budds are gettin fat but my fav plant got some seeded buds on the bottom pics a page back or so<<<<<



lilmafia513 said:


> lol!!!!!!!


----------



## lilmafia513 (Jan 29, 2009)

bumer on the seeds man, hate to see that happen. I don't think it hermied though, maybe just pollinated. They are some damn fine looking buds though..... I have even heard of plants forcing themselves to produce seeds if they have not been pollinated late in the year.
I keep my temps at a constant 80 degrees daytime, and no lower than 70 at night time. Humidity is about 40% daytime, and 55-60% night time.
Lots of airflow, oscillating fans, air purifier, heater.
I would say seal up those spots that are open, get yourself some fans, and have one for intake, one for exhaust w/ a scrubber hooked up.
You look to be doing a great job though....


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 30, 2009)

i think im gonna stick with the passive air untill i rebuild the chamber in two boxes then it will have a real ceiling and will be easy to make forced air work plus there will be walls closer to the plants for better reflection of down-light


----------



## lilmafia513 (Jan 30, 2009)

winkdogg420 said:


> i think im gonna stick with the passive air untill i rebuild the chamber in two boxes then it will have a real ceiling and will be easy to make forced air work plus there will be walls closer to the plants for better reflection of down-light


 Hey i don't blame ya'. I use a osc. fan, and purifier, that's it. No intake and exhaust, just air from around the door.


----------



## clowdy (Jan 30, 2009)

hey i just use my home made cardboard boxes and mcgiver it.:0)
hey urs still looking good


----------



## Anotheroldephart (Jan 30, 2009)

winkdogg420 said:


> if i plug up the holes where will the fresh air comw from??


Not all, where is your intake fAN? That should be where all the air comes in.


----------



## clowdy (Jan 30, 2009)

ya in my box i made i have my exhaust fan on top of the box in the middle over the light and my intake fan is just kinda under the bulbs so it cools the bulbs and hits the plant at the same time.and the exhaust sucks the heat from the bulbs out quick


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 30, 2009)

i run a pasive system (kinda like havin a window open...)


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 30, 2009)

i found this picture it tells a story of sweet birth and beautiful harvest

i think alot of my top buds are at this point are browing up alot . if i pick the tops the bottom buds should fatten up right!??


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 30, 2009)

lookn good man .. yea bottoms will get more light and grow more


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 30, 2009)

does it stress the plant when you clip buds?


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 30, 2009)

................nah... not that ive noticed


----------



## Anotheroldephart (Jan 30, 2009)

I've had several that where progressive harvest..Played hell on trying to get the next batch in..Got crowded..Not that it was a bad thing..


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 30, 2009)

i think i will harvest all these out then im starting the drbudgreengenes method!!


----------



## Anotheroldephart (Jan 30, 2009)

winkdogg420 said:


> i think i will harvest all these out then im starting the drbudgreengenes method!!


Keep the labels on the bottles, roots HATE light..


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 30, 2009)

will do ! i might use 20 oz 7-11 gulp cups they are pretty thick and white . plus i think i can get a ton of them. im pretty friendly with the guys at several stores around here. i will build a good size flower box and mother in the space thats left when it gets warmer out the room will be perfect temp for moms!


----------



## Kratose (Jan 30, 2009)

winkdogg420 said:


> i found this picture it tells a story of sweet birth and beautiful harvest
> 
> i think alot of my top buds are at this point are browing up alot . if i pick the tops the bottom buds should fatten up right!??


Looking really good man. Do you have a jewelry scope, like 60X - 100X? That will be the best bet to tell when its ready to be harvested.

So your going to be growing using a different method?


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 30, 2009)

its really cool i hope your ready to do some reading!

chech out his link http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=69713&pp=15






Kratose said:


> Looking really good man. Do you have a jewelry scope, like 60X - 100X? That will be the best bet to tell when its ready to be harvested.
> 
> So your going to be growing using a different method?


----------



## lilmafia513 (Jan 30, 2009)

winkdogg420 said:


> its really cool i hope your ready to do some reading!
> 
> chech out his link http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=69713&pp=15


 OMG dude you found it!!!!
I saw this thread last week, and even designed my plan from it for the next grow, in my journal, but could not for the life of me where i saw it at!
Crazy how he does that.


----------



## DrGreen007 (Jan 30, 2009)

Nice Grow Mate


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 30, 2009)

i appreciate it!




DrGreen007 said:


> Nice Grow Mate


----------



## DrGreen007 (Jan 30, 2009)

Nice Grow Mate


----------



## Anotheroldephart (Jan 30, 2009)

winkdogg420 said:


> its really cool i hope your ready to do some reading!
> 
> chech out his link http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=69713&pp=15


Radio Shack has them for around$10..I checked out that site at ic*s* that's similar to mine, except I'm just growing all of them in 1 container, but seeing his, I think I'll try a set in 2 l bottles..means gotta drink soda..yuck.


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 30, 2009)

he uses 20 oz gatorade bottles cut down to 16 oz.. no soda



Anotheroldephart said:


> Radio Shack has them for around$10..I checked out that site at ic*s* that's similar to mine, except I'm just growing all of them in 1 container, but seeing his, I think I'll try a set in 2 l bottles..means gotta drink soda..yuck.


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 30, 2009)

has what for $10.00 ?? i have bad short term memory




Anotheroldephart said:


> Radio Shack has them for around$10..I checked out that site at ic*s* that's similar to mine, except I'm just growing all of them in 1 container, but seeing his, I think I'll try a set in 2 l bottles..means gotta drink soda..yuck.


----------



## Anotheroldephart (Jan 30, 2009)

lilmafia513 said:


> Hey i don't blame ya'. I use a osc. fan, and purifier, that's it. No intake and exhaust, just air from around the door.


Have you ever tested the CO2 levels?


----------



## lilmafia513 (Jan 30, 2009)

Anotheroldephart said:


> Have you ever tested the CO2 levels?


 never had to. I don't keep my temps above 80 degrees farenheit. Anything above that is the only time you REALLY NEED C02 addition in the grow room.
Check out the journal, never really thought it was neccesarry. One day i'll probably try it out.


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 30, 2009)

i never checked my c02 either plants have a hard time eating it up when its cooler thats what ive read??


----------



## Dr.Dope (Jan 30, 2009)

finally got to the end lmfao!!!!gr8 gro man. +rep to u sir


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 30, 2009)

I will be clipping some buds soon!!




dr.dope said:


> finally got to the end lmfao!!!!gr8 gro man. +rep to u sir


----------



## Anotheroldephart (Jan 31, 2009)

winkdogg420 said:


> has what for $10.00 ?? i have bad short term memory


One of those pocket lens to check trichomes ..BTDT


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 31, 2009)

i clipped some lil brown haired buddies and built a lil drying box i think they look soo nice and now that im trimming a bit i really smell fruit!! i think i will be pulling more in a few days the pic of the pistils really sold me as you can tell check it out its the last pic!


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 31, 2009)

when the above plant finishes i will try to re-vegg it i really want to make it a mother,for the drbud style grow next!!! the nugs are covered in sugar and this is just the lil popcorn nuggets!


----------



## Where in the hell am I? (Jan 31, 2009)

Nice tomatoes, bro. MMmm, look tasty!


----------



## Baz (Jan 31, 2009)

Yea looking good man, and like the drying box too nice work


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 31, 2009)

i figured if im going to be clipping little bits at a time a lil dryer would be fine ! i also have babyfood jars to cure in haha . actually i got large jelly jars and painted the lids.


----------



## dgs222 (Jan 31, 2009)

winkdogg ...I have an electrical question for ya.. 
Right now i'm setting up a vanity light just like yours and I was wondering.. 
Is your vanity light wired to a plug or is it directly connected to an outlet box? 
I want to wire mine to a plug and be able to plug it in to an outlet. I am not sure how to do this.. 
I am assuming that I would connect a copper wire to the black, white, and ground ...then connect all these wires to a 3 pronge plug?


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 31, 2009)

Get a decent orange extension cord i used a 12 footer ten feet to timer two feet to connect the two vanity fixtures. White to white black to black bare to bare . I also put the female end of the cord back on to give you an outlet if you need to add something later. Use good wire nuts and tape!!! The dollar store is great but not for saftey !!!! Get home depot wire nuts and tape best 5 bux you can spend! After all we dont want any fires right...




dgs222 said:


> winkdogg ...i have an electrical question for ya..
> Right now i'm setting up a vanity light just like yours and i was wondering..
> Is your vanity light wired to a plug or is it directly connected to an outlet box?
> I want to wire mine to a plug and be able to plug it in to an outlet. I am not sure how to do this..
> I am assuming that i would connect a copper wire to the black, white, and ground ...then connect all these wires to a 3 pronge plug?


----------



## dgs222 (Jan 31, 2009)

thanks winkdogg ...that helps alot!
One more quick question ...did the orange extension cord have stranded copper wire or solid copper wire inside?
The reason I ask is because the vanity light that I have says specifically not to use stranded copper wire.


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 31, 2009)

i asked an electrician friend on this because i read it on my label too because i have stranded wiring in my cord . they dont want you using stranded to stranded inside a wall but out in the open like we are using it is fine. i guess stranded wire is more likely to "burn" so a solid feed is required on in-wall setups. plus like i said we are using wire nuts and tape.




dgs222 said:


> thanks winkdogg ...that helps alot!
> One more quick question ...did the orange extension cord have stranded copper wire or solid copper wire inside?
> The reason I ask is because the vanity light that I have says specifically not to use stranded copper wire.


----------



## Anotheroldephart (Jan 31, 2009)

Wink..Fine looking nuggets friend good grow..


----------



## clowdy (Jan 31, 2009)

hey guy those are looking great
must be yummy as hell and the smell of it let me stop lol.
by ur pic of the chart it looks like ur right it needed to be taken off.
looks good.
that fan on top of that box,is that taken the air out?so its dry in there right?


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 31, 2009)

it pulls air through the slots on the box over the nugs to dry it faster i also put it on foil and the heating pad i know i shouldnt rush it but i smoked a lil bit its the fruity shiznit!!!! not real leafy tasting either like i thought it would be! my whole crib stinks from the lil box !!


----------



## clowdy (Jan 31, 2009)

man thats sounds fucin great.
i would love that lol.
hey i put up pics of the new tent grow room and the transplant and everything
check it guy


----------



## MCHolden (Feb 1, 2009)

LOL, I just dropped in to this thread to see what your grow was all about... and two hours later I'm at the end of page 59. I just couldn't stop reading. Awesome job, can't wait to hear how it smokes after it's actually dried all the way. I'd be impatient too!!!


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 1, 2009)

my next grow will be more exciting im doing a perpetual micro sog with 16-20oz containers with 1 nugg in each!!




MCHolden said:


> LOL, I just dropped in to this thread to see what your grow was all about... and two hours later I'm at the end of page 59. I just couldn't stop reading. Awesome job, can't wait to hear how it smokes after it's actually dried all the way. I'd be impatient too!!!


----------



## clowdy (Feb 1, 2009)

thats going to be fun to watch :0)


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 1, 2009)

yup like i said it will take ten weeks to really be rollin but thats all good i have plenty of time on my hands!


----------



## clowdy (Feb 1, 2009)

i hear ya.ill be watching.like normal :0)
hey wink whats a good way u keep ur sprouts alive?
everytime now i try to grow a seed the sprout out the ground and start going bad .
have any tips?


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 1, 2009)

there must be a ph or soil prob the lil seedling is almost as delicate as a clone so even a lil nutes in the soil could hit it hard ya know ?? maybe get a small bag of straight up seedling soil it is real gentle on seedlings ?? i never have a problems getting started its a weed after all. like i said a long time ago if everything is clean and the soil isnt garbage they should grow themselves


----------



## clowdy (Feb 1, 2009)

i hear ya i know the soil is good im useing the same stuff i have the big one in and its fresh from the bag.i just waterd up some of that coco stuff and put some of that big bud in like 3 pots so ill see if that helps and i know i ph test my tap water too and it seems to be ok.so should i shut my lights off at 12pm tonight and leave them off till 12 am tomarrow?and keep doing that for the 12/12 cycle to flower?


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 1, 2009)

when your looking at the plants the most you want to be lights on. i use 11-11 off at 11pm but sometimes when its late i wish i could go down and look at them i might change it to 2-2 2pm on 2am off so i could mess around in there later??? make sure you use a timer and make sure its dark now that i got these hermies im thinkin it is the light leakage??
the new flower box will be super tight i cant wait to build it!!




clowdy said:


> i hear ya i know the soil is good im useing the same stuff i have the big one in and its fresh from the bag.i just waterd up some of that coco stuff and put some of that big bud in like 3 pots so ill see if that helps and i know i ph test my tap water too and it seems to be ok.so should i shut my lights off at 12pm tonight and leave them off till 12 am tomarrow?and keep doing that for the 12/12 cycle to flower?


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 1, 2009)

oh remember cococoir isnt like dirt it wont stay wet longer than a few hours!!!!! you need to hook up ebb and flow or drip or something i think???


----------



## clowdy (Feb 1, 2009)

ok then ill do the 12pm to 12 am
i could do that wait :0)
and when i go to shit the lights off ill change all the bulbs to the soft whiteor warm white.
what about feeding?i know i never really fed this plant all that much in its hole life and when i did it was only 1/4 tsp in a gallon.and i fed and transplanted it yesterday.so my next feeding well i got some schultz with a droper thats 10-15-10 then i have another different kind of shultz bloom plus thats 10-54-10 thats a powder that i put in water
i have a marical grow food too but i dont want to use it and its 15-30-15.which one do u think i should use out of those?i know only a 1/4 dose.


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 1, 2009)

i use the 10-15-10 shultz all the time start 1 full dropper in a gallon .next gallon use 2 full droppers ....helps the plant get used to it use this untill the end i just finished my last four drop gallon now im flushing with molasses water

the shultz is pretty safe stuff i used it on the babies by accident(the 4 drop gal.) they only wilted a lil but they would have been fried with anyother nutes. i put like two drops on a leaf and it burned it but not really all that bad. i like it alot! plus its cheap .i spilled like half of mine and i still have enough for a few years

i also tried the shultz orchid food 19-31-17 burn marks on leaved the next day i think it is very acidic ... we should try to stay away from powders when we can i hear they usually have bad salts in them?


----------



## clowdy (Feb 1, 2009)

are u sure i should give it a full dropper full the first time?
and when im done with that gallon full have the next gallon with 2 dropers full?and when should i flush my plant?every 2 weeks?
and what about the 3rd gallon should i put 3 droppers full or just stay at 2 dropers full from thn on?


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 1, 2009)

you keep building up . first gallon 1 dropper second gallon 2 droppers third gallon 3 droppers fourth gallon 4 droppers then four droppers per gallon untill the plant is done budding , and then you flush for a week or two to get the fertilizer taste out of your weed before you smoke that shit!!


----------



## clowdy (Feb 1, 2009)

ya but during the flowering i heard its ok to flush every couple weeks so u get rid of the salt build up from he nutes


----------



## Where in the hell am I? (Feb 1, 2009)

clowdy said:


> ya but during the flowering i heard its ok to flush every couple weeks so u get rid of the salt build up from he nutes


Bet yer ass, bro! You dont wanna chance a lock, plus it will ensure the buds taste is supreme! I flush w/Clearex every 2 weeks and have done so since I put them all in flower!


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 1, 2009)

there two types of flush . 1 soil flush (keep watering it untill all run-off is clear). 2.plant flush (after flushing soil only feed with water and molasses so buds dont taste like fert). i already did the soil flush now i will be flushing the plant for a week or two

ans yes if growing slows you can flush every few weeks with a lil epsom salts to get rid of the bad salts. dont know why on the epsom salt(some sciency stuff) but its cheap so i did it seemed to perk up the plants




clowdy said:


> ya but during the flowering i heard its ok to flush every couple weeks so u get rid of the salt build up from he nutes


----------



## Where in the hell am I? (Feb 1, 2009)

Gotta tell ya, I dont let all the water run out like that. I water w/ the Clearex every 2 weeks, and while I do water more than norm those days, I do it over 2 or 3 waterings during the day cycle


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 1, 2009)

what is in cleanex exactly??


----------



## Where in the hell am I? (Feb 1, 2009)

winkdogg420 said:


> what is in cleanex exactly??


Clearex is a nutrient salt leaching solution, made by botanicare (organic!)


----------



## clowdy (Feb 1, 2009)

well ive been asking all the store s if they have mollasis and they dont.
but i do have some eposon salt.
so could i 1 week flush the soil with reg ph tap water then wait 2 weeks and flush with tap water and epson salt and go back and forth ?and the last flush right before its done ill flush with reg ph tap water.does that sound good?


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 1, 2009)

just like the bud booster is just molasses they rip people so bad . but i guess this way you just pour it in and it helps evaporate the salts??

does it have ingredients on the bottle?




Where in the hell am I? said:


> Clearex is a nutrient salt leaching solution, made by botanicare (organic!)


----------



## clowdy (Feb 1, 2009)

i know the epsom salt i have to crush and boil it so it disolves some then just pour into the soil and thats it?


----------



## Where in the hell am I? (Feb 1, 2009)

winkdogg420 said:


> just like the bud booster is just molasses they rip people so bad . but i guess this way you just pour it in and it helps evaporate the salts??
> 
> does it have ingredients on the bottle?


You may very well be right! But, if I dont get shit thats pre-mixed, I will fuk up my girls! And, no it tells you to go on-line fer ingredients (LOL)


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 1, 2009)

i just shook a few spoonfulls up and poured it on but . i was wrong i should not have kept pouring in through i should have just satutated. i just read that clearex is the same as epsom salts they both leach out bad salts so the plant can absorb water better!





clowdy said:


> i know the epsom salt i have to crush and boil it so it disolves some then just pour into the soil and thats it?


----------



## clowdy (Feb 1, 2009)

so i should just desolve the epsom salt and pour it in the soil then.
how much should i use?and i got my box yay .
he came out the room :0)


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Feb 1, 2009)

Hey, Everybody I have been follwing this thread quite often and I think I may have left a couple comments in the beginning. But GREAT JOB. Im from Morgantown WV, but been living Pinellas county FL for 11 years. Im only 15 and I have four outdoor plants going from bagseed. From seed to now started on Jan 1 maybe I'll post some pics soon, I'm on here constantly and have gained much knowledge, I mostly only read, so I'm still considered a stranger, I have on recent post and havent kept it up to date. Getting more and more into RIU, it's addicting. And sorry for typing alot, but I also have one question. Is sphangnum and peat moss ok? It's alot like humus. Had them in 3.5 in. pots and have transplanted 2 into bigger ones w/ the moss they were orig. started in hyponex and 2 a re still in hyponex. Great job to Wink. ++ rep


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 1, 2009)

i think peat is good to mix with soil but i dont know if you can grow right in it?? thanks for checkin out my grow! good luck with yours!


----------



## drynroasty (Feb 1, 2009)

What's up Wayne Rat??? lol

WHat up Wink??? Just checkin in yo!

Good info in your thread man. I bought some Flora Kleen (Same as clearex I guess but from General Hydroponics as my nutes are fom GH also) and didn't use it for my first batch but am considering for second. Did you notice a difference after flushing with Clearex?

ALso, did you re-grow that plant and make her a mother??? I am impressed with what I just picked from (I left main stalks intact) and wonder if I should revert a clone back to veg. How did it work out?


----------



## 420weedman (Feb 2, 2009)

SACReDHeRB said:


> Hey, Everybody I have been follwing this thread quite often and I think I may have left a couple comments in the beginning. But GREAT JOB. Im from Morgantown WV, but been living Pinellas county FL for 11 years. Im only 15 and I have four outdoor plants going from bagseed. From seed to now started on Jan 1 maybe I'll post some pics soon, I'm on here constantly and have gained much knowledge, I mostly only read, so I'm still considered a stranger, I have on recent post and havent kept it up to date. Getting more and more into RIU, it's addicting. And sorry for typing alot, but I also have one question. Is sphangnum and peat moss ok? It's alot like humus. Had them in 3.5 in. pots and have transplanted 2 into bigger ones w/ the moss they were orig. started in hyponex and 2 a re still in hyponex. Great job to Wink. ++ rep


i have a soil mix with peat and sphagnum added, its ok ... the peat really has to have a decent amount of water in it otherwise water just sits on top of the soil and doesn't absorb easy... making for a pain in the ass watering


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 2, 2009)

i am only using molasses for my flush but i did a epsom salt flush that i read is the same as floroklean/clearex.those products i heard are a rip and they are really just epsom salt... just like bud boloster is really just molasses in a fancy bottle. i think i did get a punch out of the epsom salt it helps pull bad salts out and lets the plant use the nutes better.i will do 1 more epsomsalt soak at the very end then let the pots get dry before i chop i will revegg that one plant and let you know how it works out but my next moms will be fresh from seed






drynroasty said:


> What's up Wayne Rat??? lol
> 
> WHat up Wink??? Just checkin in yo!
> 
> ...


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 2, 2009)

i mailed seeds if i forgot anybody that i told i woul send speak now if i have not contactad you yet i know i forgot one guy .... maybe robert12345 or something like that


----------



## Anotheroldephart (Feb 2, 2009)

What kind of seeds?


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Feb 2, 2009)

Thank you for the info. Ill follow the grow and hopefull try to help if i can lol. and how do you guys reach mr.ganja status?


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Feb 2, 2009)

any updates?


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 2, 2009)

i updated yesterday i just get a lot of chatter so the thread goes fast!

pics in morning im watching frost nixon(with dutch sub titles) only ycopy i could find


----------



## clowdy (Feb 3, 2009)

ok well if the plant really starts to slow down ill disolve some of that epsom salt and use it to flush with.but if the plant keeps growing and doing good im leaveing it alone :0)


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 3, 2009)

sounds good


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 3, 2009)

i have now officially found seeds in all of the girls i guess i didnt catch the bananas in time...or i fucked up cleaning up when i cut all the bananas off the first herm???

anyway a ton of pics the weed vine has nugs all over my big colas still look seedless also i found a completly dry branch on the plant near the heater i guess it reached too far! but im puttin that shit in a blunt so its all good.

im really not that bummed about the seeds the weed still smokes ya know???


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 3, 2009)

i just uploaded like 30 pics and 2 came out????


----------



## clowdy (Feb 3, 2009)

those are looking great how many days in flower is it now?


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 3, 2009)

i didnt trust the upload so i split it up a bit


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 3, 2009)

the above pics are day 48 i beleive!


----------



## Where in the hell am I? (Feb 3, 2009)

Not lookin bad, bro! I hope they arent all ROTTEN w/seeds @least! And how's that shit taste?


----------



## clowdy (Feb 3, 2009)

they are looking good.
i would love to just touch one of those tops :0)


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 3, 2009)

most of the mids i get have seeds and i never smell or see any rot? as for the taste its great . no homegrown taste ya know? the buds are really dense for cfls! it is very fruity and smooth the ash burns almost white but i will be flushing for another week or two ... then the curing begins!!




Where in the hell am I? said:


> Not lookin bad, bro! I hope they arent all ROTTEN w/seeds @least! And how's that shit taste?


----------



## Where in the hell am I? (Feb 3, 2009)

winkdogg420 said:


> i have now officially found seeds in all of the girls i guess i didnt catch the bananas in time...or i fucked up cleaning up when i cut all the bananas off the first herm???
> 
> anyway a ton of pics the weed vine has nugs all over my big colas still look seedless also i found a completly dry branch on the plant near the heater i guess it reached too far! but im puttin that shit in a blunt so its all good.
> 
> im really not that bummed about the seeds the weed still smokes ya know???


Dude! The heat thing! Check this out!!!:
https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/157929-accelerated-fowering-pics.html#post2028862


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 4, 2009)

i just picked my boy up from the airport at 3am he brought back the seattle sweets! some dank they get out there for 280 a oz !! great stuff !1 it looks and smells just like my weed!! i was thinkin that these nugs were great but i now have comfirmed its goodness they both even smoke the same and mine isnt cured yet my barbwire on left seattle sweets on right!!


----------



## 420weedman (Feb 4, 2009)

tasty buds man ... how did he get them through ?


----------



## OldMaryJane (Feb 4, 2009)

Good stuff bro, every cfl farmer i meet makes me lil more happy inside. Question....when did you start useing the molassos and how did you use? Day 30 of flower today and i just got the molassos, i was thinking of adding 2 tbsp a gallon and using when ever i watered....is this alright? I have heard mixed things. What ever ya know would be greatly apreciated!!! THNAKS!

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/148275-cfl-flower-day-one-9.html


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 4, 2009)

just throw it in a few extra baggies put it in your cargo pocket!





420weedman said:


> tasty buds man ... how did he get them through ?


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 4, 2009)

i used it at the end of veg(just gave it a shot BAD)it slowed down growth so i stopped ! now im coming to the end of flower i added 1tbsp per gallon . when i water i use a small cup and alternate between tap-water/molasses water untill the plant starts to drain a bit the last few days im just gonna use distilled water to clear anything else out! 

hope this helps i just kinda made my own system based on all the reading i have done on here!






OldMaryJane said:


> Good stuff bro, every cfl farmer i meet makes me lil more happy inside. Question....when did you start useing the molassos and how did you use? Day 30 of flower today and i just got the molassos, i was thinking of adding 2 tbsp a gallon and using when ever i watered....is this alright? I have heard mixed things. What ever ya know would be greatly apreciated!!! THNAKS!
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/148275-cfl-flower-day-one-9.html


----------



## clowdy (Feb 4, 2009)

hey i thought u didnt gro any of the barbwire yet?
or is that where u got ur seeds from?


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 4, 2009)

I didnt grow the bb yet all my plants are barbwire , the same weed that i got on new years eve and got all the seeds we have been getting it for months just got a bunch of beans from the newyear batch!!


----------



## clowdy (Feb 4, 2009)

ow ok i see .
ya i tried germing those big bud seeds i got from ya and they dont want to germ :0(
so i jus threw some in the soil and hope they jump out this way


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 4, 2009)

Yeah he clipped the nugs as soon as he noticed them growing i guess he should have let them grow a bit more but he was afraid they would spread.



clowdy said:


> ow ok i see .
> Ya i tried germing those big bud seeds i got from ya and they dont want to germ :0(
> so i jus threw some in the soil and hope they jump out this way


----------



## clowdy (Feb 4, 2009)

ya i hope they grow :0)
if they dont im going to do the barbwire ones


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 4, 2009)

well we know they will grow!


----------



## clowdy (Feb 4, 2009)

lol very true


----------



## appliedstyle (Feb 4, 2009)

clowdy said:


> lol very true


indeed very dank. worthy of stashing in a mutual savings bank!


----------



## DIRTBAG (Feb 5, 2009)

Some nice porn on the othier pages...!

Hows it hanging today...???

Any fresh shots to be had...???


Very nice.

Db.~tlb!


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 5, 2009)

Will be up tonight db!! I took a bunch two days ago i will get some more soon . I gotta go to rs and get a scope !





dirtbag said:


> some nice porn on the othier pages...!
> 
> Hows it hanging today...???
> 
> ...


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 5, 2009)

TO PATENT A BONG YOU NEED TO PUT TOGETHER SOMETHING LIKE THIS PRETTY INTERESTING STUFF IMAGINE A STONER COMING UP WITH THIS!!!



1. A water pipe or bong comprising an inhalation chamber means, an air intake chamber means; and a free flow fluid communication chamber means having fluid therein intermediate said inhalation and air intake chamber means; the fluid within said fluid chamber means having a first surface within said air intake chamber means and a second surface area, within said inhalation chamber means; a bowl for burning a substance to be smoked; tubular means for directing smoke from said bowl to the water in said combustion chamber means, said tubular means having an effective cross sectional area considerably smaller then the cross sectional area of said air intake chamber means; whereby during the first stage by operation of the bong, said air intake chamber means is closed to allow smoke to be drawn from said bowl through said tubular means and said fluid communication chamber means into said inhalation chamber means; whereby during the second and consummatory stage of the operation of the bong, said inhalation chamber means is filled with smoke and the smoker draws harder and suddenly opens said air intake chamber means while simultaneously inhaling sharply thereby causing an air pressure differential between the two surface areas of the water which causes said water to flush up said inhalation chamber means thus forcing the smoke into the smoker's lungs; water trap means within said inhalation chamber means to prevent the water flushed up said inhalation tube from entering the smoker's lungs. 

2. The bong as recited in claim 1 including a means for preventing air from entering the bong by way of the bowl; whereby during the second and consummatory stage of operation the bong can be sealed off from the outside atmosphere thereby permitting maximum possible air pressure differential and maximum ram effect; said means located on said tubular means. 

3. The bong as recited in claim 1, wherein said water trap means comprises at least one baffle set having both a funnel, wherein the largest diameter of said funnel is the same as the inner diameter of said inhalation chamber means and an inverted hollow cone located just above said funnel wherein the largest diameter of said cone is slightly smaller than the inner diameter of said inhalation chamber means; said funnel arranged in said inhalation chamber means with is smallest diameter directed toward said fluid communication chamber means whereby most of said flushing water is splashed downward by the lower surface of the funnel and water that passes through the opening in said smallest diameter end of said funnel is splashed downward by said inverted cone. 

4. The bong as recited in claim 1, including a base on said bong of sufficient dimensions to assure said bong's free-standing stability. 

5. The bong as recited in claim 1, wherein said inhalation chamber means, said air intake chamber means and said fluid communication chamber means are fabricated of different lengths of the same diameter tubing and bonded together to result in a unitary structure. 

6. The bong asrecited in claim 5, wherein said inhalation chamber, said fluid communication chamber means and said air intake means made of tubing of differing diameters thereby changing the amount of hydraulic pressure generated in the operation of said bong. 

7. The bong as recited in claim 1, wherein said inhalation chamber means, said air intake chamber means and said fluid communication chamber means are fabricated of different lengths of the same diameter tubing and constructed such that the fluid communication chamber is mounted horizontally on said base and said inhalation chamber means and said air intake chamber means are mounted to the two ends of the fluid communication chamber in the perpendicular plane to said base and at angles to the fluid communication tube of between 90° and 135°. 

8. The bong as recited in claim 7, wherein said tubing is made of a high strength plastic material such as polyvinyl chloride (p.v.c.), polymethyl methacrylate (acrylic) or polycarbonate. 

9. The bong as recited in claim 1, wherein said inhalation chamber means, said air intake chamber means and said fluid communication chamber means are fabricated using a single piece of injection molded plastic. 


Description:
BACKGROUND OF THE INVENTION 
The hookah or water pipe has been used in the Mideast for centuries to smoke organic materials such as tobacco. Since some of the these substances burn harshly the water pipe is used to make smoking them a more palatable experience. The usual water pipe includes a water chamber located between the bowl, wherein the material being smoked in burned, and a mouthpiece so that the smoke is bubbled through the water thus being filtered and cooled. 
Recently, an oriental variant of the water pipe known as a bong has gained popularity and is marketed presently. The classic bong has a single, vertical, elongate open pipe about 11/2 inch in diameter sealed at the bottom, the open upper end placed against the face about the mouth of the smoker, a bowl for burning the organic substance and a single tube mounting the bowl and leading at an angle into the elongate pipe near the bottom of the pipe. Water is placed into the elongate pipe to a level just above the junction of the open pipe and the bowl tube so that when the smoker draws on the pipe, smoke is bubbled through the water to cool and clean it. The smoke is further cooled by expanding in the wide elongate pipe. Thus the elongate pipe operates as a combined water and inhalation chamber. To facilitate inhaling the smoke from the chamber, a "shotgun" or small diameter hole is located in the elongate pipe just above the water level and kept closed by the smoker's finger during the initial stages of a smoke. When the elongate pipe is filled with smoke, the hole is opened and the smoke drawn into the lungs. 
Recently, an oriental variant of the water pipe known as a bong has gained popularity and is marketed presently. The classic bong has a single, vertical, elongate open pipe about 11/2 inch in diameter sealed at the bottom, the open upper end placed against the face about the mouth of the smoker, a bowl for burning the organic substance and a single tube mounting the bowl and leading at an angle into the elongate pipe near the bottom of the pipe. Water is placed into the elongate pipe to a level just about the junction of the open pipe and the bowl tube so that when the smoker draws on the pipe, smoke is bubbled through the water to cool and clean it. The smoke is further cooled by expanding in the wide elongate pipe. Thus the elongate pipe operates as a combined water and inhalation chamber. To facilitate inhaling the smoke from the chamber, a "shotgun" or small diameter hole is located in the elongate pipe just above the water level and kept closed by the smoker's finger during the initial stages of a smoke. When the elongate pipe is filled with smoke, the hole is opened and the smoke drawn into the lungs. 
A single bong is disclosed in the prior patented art. U.S. Pat. No. 3,881,499 discloses a bong wherein there is a water chamber located above, rather than below, an ash trap, and including extensive cooling tubes that go from the ash trap to different levels in the water chamber whereby one or more of the tubes are operative depending upon the strength of the draw. 

None of the afforementioned prior art water pipes or bongs disclose a bong wherein the water that is used to filter and cool the smoke is caused to flush up the inhalation tube thus pushing the smoke into the smoker's lungs and thereby reducing the effort needed to draw the smoke into the lungs, and employing a water trap to prevent the water from reaching the smoker's mouth as well as a valve to seal off the combustion bowl from the rest of the bong while the water is flushed. SUMMARY OF THE INVENTION 

It is a primary object of the invention to provide a bong wherein the water used for cooling and cleaning the smoke can be caused to flush up the inhalation chamber thus pushing the smoke into the smoker's lungs and thereby easing the drawing of smoke into the lungs. 
It is another object of the invention to provide a bong wherein the water used for cooling and cleaning the smoke can be caused to flush up the inhalation chamber thus pushing the smoke into the smoker's lungs and also having a combustion bowl that can be sealed off from the rest of the system while the water is flushing so as to prevent water from entering the bowl and to prevent the entry of air into the system by way of the bowl. 
It is yet another object of the invention to provide a bong wherein the water used for cooling and cleaning the smoke can be caused to flush up the inhalation chamber thus pushing the smoke into the smoker's lungs and also having a water trap located in the upper half of the inhalation tube to prevent the water from reaching the smoker's mouth and allow the water to drain back to its original location at a controlled rate after the smoke is completed. 
It is a further object of the invention to provide a bong having a reservoir of water that has an air intake and is connected to the water in the inhalation chamber in such a way that when the combustion bowl is sealed off from the system, drawing on the pipe will result in water flushing up the inhalation tube. 
It is yet a further object of the invention to provide a bong wherein the water used for cooling and cleaning the smoke can be caused to flush up the inhalation chamber thus pushing the smoke into the smoker's lungs and having a water trap located in the upper half of the inhalation chamber to prevent the water from reaching the smoker's mouth and allow the water to drain back to its original location at a controlled rate and having a means for sealing off the combustion bowl from the system while the water is flushing and having the components of the bong easily removed in order to facilitate the cleaning of the bong. 
It is an object of the invention to provide a bong having a main tube with three sections, the three sections being the inhalation tube, the connecting tube and the reservoir/air intake tube. 
It is still another object of the invention to provide a bong having a main tube with three sections, the three sections being assembled in the approximate shape of the letter "j". 
A further object of the invention is to provide a bong wherein the main tube is made of three sections assembled in the approximate shape of the letter "j" and being filled with water to a level in the inhalation tube and reservoir tube that is at least one inch above the upper edges of the junctions of these tubes and the connecting tube so that when the smoker inhales sharply, the water flushes up the inhalation tube. 
Yet another object of the invention is to provide a bong having a water trap comprised of a series of funnels and inverted cones: the first, lower funnel is located about halfway up the inhalation tube and is sealed around the inner surface of the tube so as to allow water to pass through the hole in the funnel only, a cone located just above the funnel whose outer diameter is slightly smaller than the outer diameter of the funnel so that smoke may pass the cone but most of the water is splashed back down into the funnel, as well as a second funnel and cone set located about five inches above the first and being identical to the first with the exception of having an additional cone located just below the funnel. 
Yet a further object of the invention is to provide a bong with a combustion bowl that can be sealed from the system, this being effected by using a combination bowl and valve made of brass or ceramic material and screw mounted on and supported by a pipe stem leading to the connecting tube where it is screw mounted. 
It is yet another object of the invention to provide a bong with a flexible hose leading, within the walls of the bong, from the pipe stem to the water in the inhalation tube so that smoke may be bubbled through the water and drawn up the inhalation tube when the smoker draws on the pipe. 

Further novel features and other objects of this invention will become apparent from the following detailed description, discussion and the appended claims taken in conjunction with the accompanying drawings. BRIEF DESCRIPTION OF DRAWINGS 

Preferred structural embodiments of this invention are disclosed in the accompanying drawings in which: 
FIG. 1 is a cross sectional drawing of the bong as indicated by the dotted line, 1, in FIG. 2. 

FIG. 2 is a perspective view of the bong. DESCRIPTION OF THE PREFERRED EMBODIMENTS 

A bong 10 in the preferred embodiment of the invention is constructed to rest in a stable, upright position on its base 26. The bong 10 is divided into an inhalation chamber means 11, partially filled with water or other liquid 14 to the level indicated at 12a, a central fluid communication chamber means 13 joined to the lowere end of chamber 11, a air intake chamber means 15a partially filled with water to the level indicated at 12b and an air intake opening 15b located at the upper end of chamber 15a (FIG. 1). Chamber 15a is joined at its lower end to chamber 13. The three main chambers are constructed in a unitary fashion for strength and to ease cleaning the pipe. 
The substance to be burned is placed in the bowl 16a section of bowl/valve assembly 16, valve 16b is opened, air intake opening 15b is covered with the palm of the smoker's hand and as the smoker draws, smoke is conveyed to the water 14 in chamber 11 by way of flexible hose 19. and pipe stem 18. Stem 18 is screw mounted into a reinforced area 27 of the upper side of chamber 13 and can be removed for cleaning. As a result of low air pressure above the water level at 12b the smoke is drawn out of tube 19, bubbling up through and cooled by the water before passing into and filling chamber 11. 
When chamber 11 is filled with smoke valve 16b is closed with the smoker's free hand. After this is done air intake opening 15b is opened suddenly as the smoker draws sharply on the pipe. As a result of a dramatic difference in pressure at the two surfaces of the water, the water flushes up the inhalation tube where it is stopped by water trap 34. The smoke, being able to pass through water trap 34, is pushed by the water into the mouth and lungs of the smoker via the mouthpiece end 25. 
The combined bowl/valve assembly 16 is screw mounted onto the upper end of stem 18. Bushing 17 is located between stem 18 and bowl/valve assembly 16. Bushing 17 is used to isolate the torque load from stem 18 when bowl/valve assembly 16 is removed for cleaning. 
Referring now to FIG. 1, water trap 34 is shown as being a series of funnels and inverted cones. Funnel 21 has an outer diameter which is the same as the inner diameter of chamber 11. Funnel 21 rests on ring 20 which is cemented to the inner surface of chamber 11. Located above funnel 21 is baffle assembly 22 which, as best shown in FIG. 1, is constructed of a lower ring 30a and an upper ring 30b, strut 33a and strut 33b, and cones 31 and 32. The outer diameters of rings 30a and 30b are slightly smaller than the inner diameter of chamber 11 while the outer diameters of cones 31 and 32 are smaller than the inner diameters of rings 30a and 30b. Rings 30a and 30b as well as cones 31 and 32 are mounted on struts 33a and 33b making assembly 22 structurally sound. Baffle assembly 22 may be removed to facilitate cleaning. Resting on ring 30b is funnel 23 which is identical to funnel 21. 
Mouthpiece 24, which as best seen in FIG. 1, is constructed of a section of tubing that has an inner diameter which is the same as the outer diameter of chamber 11. This allows the mouthpiece to slide over the upper end of chamber 11. Mounted to the inner surface of mouthpiece 24 is ring 35. Ring 35 has the same inner and outer diameters as chamber 11 and locates mouthpiece 24 on the bong. Ring 36 mounts to the inner surface of ring 35. Ring 36 serves to press and seal funnel 23 against ring 30b and as a mounting location for cone 37. Cone 37 has an outer edge which is elliptical in shape. The largest dimension of the ellipse is the same as 24 and the mouth of the smoker. 
As a result of the gaseous nature of smoke, it may easily pass through openings 38,39,40,41 and 42. However, when the water is flushed up chamber 11 most it is stopped by the underside of funnel 21. Some water does pass through opening 38 but most of this water is splashed back into the funnel by cone 31. A small portion of water usually passes through opening 39 yet most of this water is splashed downward by cone 32. The upper tip of cone 32 is located just below opening 41, preventing much of the remaining water from reaching said opening. Whatever water manages to enter funnel 23 is splashed downward by cone 37. 
A significant feature in the construction of water trap 34 is that the downward slopes of the upper surfaces of said funnels and cones allow the water 14 to drain back into the lower section of the bong 10 at a controlled. 
Preferably, all components, with the exception of funnel 21, funnel 23, mouthpiece cushion 25, bowl assembly 16, bushing 17, stem 18 and tube 19 of bong 10 are made of a durable synthetic material such as polycarbonate plastic. Polycarbonate is preferred to acrylic tubing in order to assure strength and to avoid crazing or cracking. 
The invention may be embodied in other specific forms without departing from the spirit or essential characteristics thereof. The present embodiments are therefore to be considered in all respects as illustrative and not restrictive, the scope of the invention being indicated by the appended claims rather than by the foregoing description, and all changes which come within the meaning and range of equivalency of the claims are therefore intended to be embraced therein.


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 5, 2009)

Lots of swelling! Lots of pink hairs! I tried to get some nice porn for all you one handed typers out there!~(db)


----------



## 420weedman (Feb 5, 2009)

winkdogg420 said:


> Lots of swelling! Lots of pink hairs! I tried to get some nice porn for all you one handed typers out there!~(db)


purdy


----------



## clowdy (Feb 5, 2009)

those are looking great yummmmmmmm :0)
very nice,they are geting me excited


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 5, 2009)

im doin my best to wait. hey did you hear about sugary daves plants???? shitty move somebody will get theirs!


----------



## clowdy (Feb 5, 2009)

what do u mean?
what happened?


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 5, 2009)

somebody stole his plants and stomped his lap top now some of the keys dont work




clowdy said:


> what do u mean?
> what happened?


----------



## clowdy (Feb 5, 2009)

wow thats fucked up.
did this guy have a journal?
and when was this?


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 5, 2009)

i thought i saw you post in there?? yup it sucks bad!! 




clowdy said:


> wow thats fucked up.
> did this guy have a journal?
> and when was this?


----------



## clowdy (Feb 5, 2009)

i might have posted in there i just dont remember off hand .
i have some many postings everywhere.
was all this at that guys house inside?
if anything send me a link there so i could read


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 5, 2009)

i clipped some more nugs that were pretty brown i still didnt get a scope but with the magnifying glass i see some dark crystals not sure what the % is but this shit is hard and dense!!


also a pic of a bowl i burnt it looked like a yin/yang! kinda hard to see but it even has the green dot on the burnt side!


----------



## clowdy (Feb 5, 2009)

those are looking nice
and i like that ying yang shit looks sweet
i know how u made that though lol


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 5, 2009)

i ripped a bong hit and it just looked like that i didnt do it on purpose!




clowdy said:


> those are looking nice
> and i like that ying yang shit looks sweet
> i know how u made that though lol


----------



## clowdy (Feb 5, 2009)

ow for real well if u didnt place it on top like that and its a natural thing then thats great
good shit .
u could put it up for a avatar lol


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 5, 2009)

But do you think people will know what it is or will it just look like a burnt bowl??



clowdy said:


> ow for real well if u didnt place it on top like that and its a natural thing then thats great
> good shit .
> U could put it up for a avatar lol


----------



## Where in the hell am I? (Feb 5, 2009)

winkdogg420 said:


> i clipped some more nugs that were pretty brown i still didnt get a scope but with the magnifying glass i see some dark crystals not sure what the % is but this shit is hard and dense!!
> 
> 
> also a pic of a bowl i burnt it looked like a yin/yang! kinda hard to see but it even has the green dot on the burnt side!


Brother, please stop clipping! If you are trying to grow some real Kill Bill, then those girls got @ least another week, based on the pics you showed of wat you cut!!!


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 5, 2009)

They are gettin really brown and hard i only clipped a lil bit i am flushing for at least another week or two. But thanks for lookin-out for me 

p.s. I prob only really clipped 1/8 of one plant not to bad




where in the hell am i? said:


> brother, please stop clipping! If you are trying to grow some real kill bill, then those girls got @ least another week, based on the pics you showed of wat you cut!!!


----------



## Where in the hell am I? (Feb 5, 2009)

winkdogg420 said:


> They are gettin really brown and hard i only clipped a lil bit i am flushing for at least another week or two. But thanks for lookin-out for me
> 
> p.s. I prob only really clipped 1/8 of one plant not to bad


I understand that, as long as ya know that those dont look done, not even from yer pics! And I AM just tryin to look out!!! I want yer shit to be tha bomb, brah!


----------



## clowdy (Feb 5, 2009)

or u could have that pic at the bottom of ur postings and u could say something about it there too


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 5, 2009)

I thought a few spots looked a lil pre-mature but when they get brown i get scare they are gonna die or something?? All my big grows are out door so i dont get to see the process i just go back a few times and grab them all before the first frost so i guess i have a hard time knowing what to look for but thanks for any tips you have. I know i need the scope i just have to get to radio shack!!




where in the hell am i? said:


> i understand that, as long as ya know that those dont look done, not even from yer pics! And i am just tryin to look out!!! I want yer shit to be tha bomb, brah!


----------



## KushIce33 (Feb 5, 2009)

BongJuice said:


> Walmart and other companies like Walmart play huge role in why our
> economy is in the shithole.
> If you wanna help the economy, buy your supplies from your local Mom-n-Pop shop.
> Why would you wanna buy cheap Chinese crap anyways?


 
AMEN! (im typing more to get 10 characters to post) =P


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 5, 2009)

Googled my name and found it the avatar it is



clowdy said:


> or u could have that pic at the bottom of ur postings and u could say something about it there too


----------



## clowdy (Feb 5, 2009)

hey that one works too 
i know i wont find anything ffor clowdy lol


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 5, 2009)

Lots of good pics for clowdy even though its spelled cloudy for real i found cool pics!



clowdy said:


> hey that one works too
> i know i wont find anything ffor clowdy lol


----------



## clowdy (Feb 5, 2009)

i would like to have something that goes good with the joker and weed together :0)
and maybe say clowdy on it


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 5, 2009)

Paint something")


----------



## clowdy (Feb 5, 2009)

i should try that huh? lol
that would look crazy lol
would be great


----------



## redroach404 (Feb 5, 2009)

actually a 1000 w is fer an 8x8


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 5, 2009)

THIS MUST BE REFERING TO PAGE ONE OF THE THREAD??





redroach404 said:


> actually a 1000 w is fer an 8x8


----------



## sugaryDAVE (Feb 6, 2009)

haha i hate weN that happeNs , lol


----------



## Where in the hell am I? (Feb 6, 2009)

winkdogg420 said:


> THIS MUST BE REFERING TO PAGE ONE OF THE THREAD??


@ least he didnt jus go to the last page!


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 6, 2009)

At least at the end they know where im at??


----------



## Where in the hell am I? (Feb 6, 2009)

winkdogg420 said:


> At least at the end they know where im at??


Ahhh, but the end is often so far from where we have begun, ya gotta humor someone that asks about something near that was stated a month or so ago
And @ the end of mine, ppl will wish they knew where in the hell I am


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 6, 2009)

If you take the time, you must return it.timeless moments are few and far between, you cant create them you can only be in them. Watch your watch clock your clock tick tock tick!

An origional poem by a pot head


----------



## redroach404 (Feb 6, 2009)

you guys er discussing my lack of attentiveness in such explicit detail. here if it makes ya feel better. my bad. mehbeh now with some closeure, you can move on.


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 6, 2009)

I CANT GET THE CAMERA TO FOCUS THROUGH THE MINI MICROSCOPE BUT I WOULD SAY IM 90% CLOUDY 5-10 AMBER... I GUESS A COUPLE WEEKS SHOULD DO IT WHEN MY HEADACHE GOES AWAY I WILL TRY TO GET PICS THROUGH IT AGAIN.AND A FEW SHOTS OF LAST NIGHTS CLIPPED NUGS


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Feb 6, 2009)

looking good. i like the ying yang, thats cool. one of my outdoor plants i just saw a few white hairs but its still little like 8 inches. will it be ok, is it strong enough? i know its a female but will it continue to get bigger? I wanted it to be like a foot or 2 be4 flowering  NOTE: its outdoor. in pinellas county fl (near tampa)


Didnt mean to jack ur post ima make my own. but nobody responds.

tried to put as photobucket url to insert image didnt work then added em to riu album and used that riu url to insert image didnt work then tried as a riu link with riu url and didnt work.

they are in my album, if that didnt get screwd up 2 lol

after editin this reply bout 5 times and ad came up in my post so i edited it again in hopes that the ad would disappear, hope this time it works. now i need a .


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 6, 2009)

People who write these journals spend time getting to know each other and helping/getting help as best we can. I certainly dont mind visitors but at least take the time to read through and take a look at where we are now as these outdated responses are just plain ol confusing when your in the middle of something that you find important so please feel free to read and comment but remember most people in here know what they are doing but always like to learn something new!!





redroach404 said:


> you guys er discussing my lack of attentiveness in such explicit detail. Here if it makes ya feel better. My bad. Mehbeh now with some closeure, you can move on.


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 6, 2009)

Alot of plants double and tripple in size during flower i think you will be fine i guess if its flowering already it will continue to flower as it grows . In long spring days the plant does most of its growing 90-95% during the first six hours of daylight so i dont think your time of year will be a problem unless you get a frost! hope this helps! 



sacredherb said:


> looking good. I like the ying yang, thats cool. One of my outdoor plants i just saw a few white hairs but its still little like 8 inches. Will it be ok, is it strong enough? I know its a female but will it continue to get bigger? I wanted it to be like a foot or 2 be4 flowering  Note: Its outdoor. In pinellas county fl (near tampa)
> 
> 
> didnt mean to jack ur post ima make my own. But nobody responds.
> ...


----------



## jgreenbeast (Feb 6, 2009)

MEANGREEN69 said:


> why a 1000watt?? thats 62.50watts per sqft.. i thought u only need 20 too 25watts per sqft.....i know that more is maryer but why did u pick 1000watt hps..thanks


I use a 1k hps in a 4x5x6 area soil and get approx 1/4 lb off of 3 plants, use to use cfl but all i got were popcorn buds and a big waste of my time, it is possible to get sum weight off of cfls peepole do it all the time but just not much weight and they r not very effeciant


----------



## jgreenbeast (Feb 6, 2009)

lol "peepole" WOW!


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Feb 6, 2009)

thanks. lol


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Feb 6, 2009)

is there any way to save or add the people and their posts u like? like add posts to favorites, add ppl to friends or contacts or subscribe?


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Feb 6, 2009)

and that does help and i appreciate the help, Thanks Winkdogg.


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 6, 2009)

HEY DUDE I ALREADY HAVE BIG BUDS I GREW WITH CFLS ONLY SO READ TO THE END BEFORE SHOOTING OFF YOUR FUCKIN MOUTH!kiss-ass




jgreenbeast said:


> lol "peepole" WOW!


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 6, 2009)

Once you comment in a thread you are subscribed. Hit the "my rollitup" on the top left of the screen all the threads you comment in become your subscribed threads, get it?




sacredherb said:


> and that does help and i appreciate the help, thanks winkdogg.


----------



## Dr.Dope (Feb 6, 2009)

wink thanx for da' seeds man. i cant wait to get this move over sos i can watchem pop. totaly fukkin awesome packaging btw!!!!! illb send ya some back as soon as i get settled in man. +rep 2 u!!!


----------



## Dr.Dope (Feb 6, 2009)

oh ya the dvd was fukin sweeeeeeeettttt as well. lmao. almost forgot. hahahahaha


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 6, 2009)

I hope i find more people all over the world i can send seeds to and trade i want to get 5 mothers from 5 different countries for my perpetual micro sog!!!!!even if it is just good bag seed!! Let me know if anybody wants to trade!!!! They can pm me!!!!

Anybody outside the usa let me know!!!! I KNOW WE HAVE SOME CANADIAN , UK, AUSTRAIAN GROWERS ON HERE!!





dr.dope said:


> wink thanx for da' seeds man. I cant wait to get this move over sos i can watchem pop. Totaly fukkin awesome packaging btw!!!!! Illb send ya some back as soon as i get settled in man. +rep 2 u!!!


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Feb 6, 2009)

was just on the link from riu to nirvana. nirvana good? but most of their strains are best suited for indoor grows. can they still do good outdoors?
thinking about getting these outdoor strains, Early bud 26.96 for 10 non feminized seeds? or early special wit same price and features.

Worth it? stats on early bud:


Early Bud is a new and improved version of Early Girl delivering a smoother smoke and strong high. Early Bud is one of the earlier maturing selections in our outdoor collection. Early Bud has a slightly spicy fresh taste and a very nice high. This plant can turn purplish during late maturity and is a good selection where space is limited. 


Plant type: Best suitable for outdoor growing.
Plant height: Medium- Indica/Sativa mix
Stoned or high?: Stoney yet high- Allround Buzz
THC level: Moderate 5-10%
Flowering Weeks: 6/8
Yield (Sea of Green on one m2) : 400-500grams per square meter
Harvest Month: 9
Grow difficulty: Easy (Good for beginners), but only 10-15% thc IDK bout that.


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Feb 6, 2009)

Got it. thanks.


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 7, 2009)

I think all those strains from the seed companys are great as long as you treat them right!


----------



## sugaryDAVE (Feb 7, 2009)

winkdogg420 said:


> I CANT GET THE CAMERA TO FOCUS THROUGH THE MINI MICROSCOPE BUT I WOULD SAY IM 90% CLOUDY 5-10 AMBER... I GUESS A COUPLE WEEKS SHOULD DO IT WHEN MY HEADACHE GOES AWAY I WILL TRY TO GET PICS THROUGH IT AGAIN.AND A FEW SHOTS OF LAST NIGHTS CLIPPED NUGS


nugs look so tasty man


----------



## twistedentities (Feb 7, 2009)

just got done reading through most of the thread...nice effin grow man...very nice job with the grow, the plants look so very healthy...looking forward to the smoke report...theres nothin like smoke you grew yourself..just started sampling some of my first grow...puff, puff >>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 7, 2009)

Even with a 2 day dry and no cure it is still some of the smmotest shit i ever smoked im sure in two more weeks it will all be ready to come down... Then comes the couch lock!



twistedentities said:


> just got done reading through most of the thread...nice effin grow man...very nice job with the grow, the plants look so very healthy...looking forward to the smoke report...theres nothin like smoke you grew yourself..just started sampling some of my first grow...puff, puff >>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## clowdy (Feb 7, 2009)

that would be great


----------



## Baz (Feb 8, 2009)

winkdogg420 said:


> Even with a 2 day dry and no cure it is still some of the smmotest shit i ever smoked im sure in two more weeks it will all be ready to come down... Then comes the couch lock!


 Yea that was exactly the same for me lol, i smoked me 3oz now had last J last night, im not smoking nothing now untill my ak is ready as i was getting pretty tolerant to my HG so 13 weeks without ha ha can't see this happening tho, but i find it really hard to go out and buy now.


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 8, 2009)

I bought some just so i dont clip any more early nugs!


----------



## drynroasty (Feb 8, 2009)

Yeah man, looking good!!! I cannot wait to start my next.


----------



## Anotheroldephart (Feb 8, 2009)

winkdogg420 said:


> I bought some just so i dont clip any more early nugs!


Either yer smokin' too much, or not growing enough...I haven't paid for any in......several decades...at least....


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 8, 2009)

one day oh wise one i shall too have the never ending stash!!


----------



## clowdy (Feb 8, 2009)

have a never ending stash would be a great dream.
i would love that shit.
soon as i get my first fem plant im going to work on that :0)
and penny,and another are saying they think my plant is a fem now.
cant wait to conferm it with hairs :0)


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 8, 2009)

i never count chickens before they are hatched hair is good


----------



## 420weedman (Feb 9, 2009)

winkdogg420 said:


> one day oh wise one i shall too have the never ending stash!!




ahhh i dreamed about it too .... and i think i finally have it !
im loving perpetual harvest !


----------



## clowdy (Feb 9, 2009)

ya i hear that :0)


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 9, 2009)

i just checked the plants i lost alot of fan leaves last night and alot mor trichs are amber!!! maybe 10-15% but mostly cloudy! im waiting for 50-75% AMBER!!

PICS TONIGHT! I THINK I CAN GET PICS THROUGH THE MICROSCOPE!


----------



## clowdy (Feb 9, 2009)

caint wait :0) should look nice :0)


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Feb 9, 2009)

clowdy said:


> caint wait :0) should look nice :0)


Looking good cant wait to see them pics!

what is more important lumens or watts?
was loking at cfls on ace hardware.com
and was thinking about getting a total of 160 cfl watts which is equivalent to more normal watts. And a total of 10150 lumens for 4 plants, maybe 5 or 6 in the future, is that ok for 4 plants? Im gonna water and do everything else myself, no system, no timers, all manual. Ill start a new journal with pics 4 everyone 2 c. All spiral cfls BTW there are 1-42 w, 3-26w, 2-20w, one of the 26w is daylight and one of the 20w is soft white, where should I place them all and for what time, for veg or budd?


will cost a total of 24.42+tax for bulbs, I may grab a few more. Hopefully You guys can guid eme on my new thread if I may happen to need help, which I think i will, lol

Should I just get a HPS? I read that girls comment bout popcorn buds and no weight with cfls and that they arent efficient, this true? I want good bud... since I only get about 8 hrs of good sunlight, can I bring them in for another 8 inside, will this effect the plants in a negative way?

One is a confirmed female, one other has pistils but may be a hermie, the other 2 are unconfirmed, so i may only end up with 1 or 2 plants.


----------



## Baz (Feb 9, 2009)

I love that part of growing weed, pre chop, can't wait i got about 11 weeks ha ha
Good luck with the couch lock bro


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 9, 2009)

All i know is you can only add up the real watts the exuivelent #s mean nothing to us only the real deal watts also cfls loose lumens after about 1 inch of distance so keep them close! AS FOR THE POPCORN NUGS THE BOTTOMS OF MY PLANTS HAVE POPCORN BC THEY WERE FAR FROM THE LIGHTS I AM NOW GOING TO BE GROWING A PERPETUAL MICRO SOG SO I CAN HAVE THEM ALL CLOSE HERE IS A LINK TO GET SOME IDEAS!http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=69713&pp=15




sacredherb said:


> looking good cant wait to see them pics!
> 
> What is more important lumens or watts?
> Was loking at cfls on ace hardware.com
> ...


----------



## Anotheroldephart (Feb 9, 2009)

SACReDHeRB said:


> Looking good cant wait to see them pics!
> 
> what is more important lumens or watts?
> was loking at cfls on ace hardware.com
> ...


MORE light!!! Home Depot and lowes have 43w cfl's and diy sockets..AAARGHH I'm am SOO tired of folks dissing CFL's.Yes more are needed, yes it costs more to set up, BUTThe electric cost is only 20% of others, and if 1 cfl goes bad..bfd..Replace it no harm..With others you'd be screwed if it burnt out, with possible dire consequences to the girls...


----------



## sugaryDAVE (Feb 9, 2009)

sup winkdog!! hows you doing? , i miss growing i want to get strated again, so depressing with no plants in my life


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks for the helpful insight Wink and Old Phart. There are 1-42 w, 3-26w, 2-20w, one of the 26w is daylight and one of the 20w is soft white, does anyone know where should I place them all and for what time, for veg or budd? Since I only get about 8 hrs of good sunlight, can I bring them in for another 8 inside, will this effect the plants in a negative way? Should I use soft whites for budd? and daylight and normals for vegg or should i just set them all up and use them all for vegg and all for budding? I have seen some people on this forum where they give the plants 16hrs or 18hrs, 16 is best, right? and about DrBudGreengenes, i recall when you posted a link to his page a couple times back, and i checked them out, a very good method! what did he meean by cells though?


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 9, 2009)

i think you should use the faq for stuff like this and maybe ask for help when you just need a lill advise!




SACReDHeRB said:


> Thanks for the helpful insight Wink and Old Phart. There are 1-42 w, 3-26w, 2-20w, one of the 26w is daylight and one of the 20w is soft white, does anyone know where should I place them all and for what time, for veg or budd? Since I only get about 8 hrs of good sunlight, can I bring them in for another 8 inside, will this effect the plants in a negative way? Should I use soft whites for budd? and daylight and normals for vegg or should i just set them all up and use them all for vegg and all for budding? I have seen some people on this forum where they give the plants 16hrs or 18hrs, 16 is best, right? and about DrBudGreengenes, i recall when you posted a link to his page a couple times back, and i checked them out, a very good method! what did he meean by cells though?


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 9, 2009)

Here are some pics i still cant shoot through the microscope they sell a microscope that has a camera built in for 79.99 maybe next grow!


----------



## clowdy (Feb 9, 2009)

hey those are lookin great guy.


----------



## Masterofgenetics (Feb 9, 2009)

just wanted to say whats up.. wheres the pics?

I laid off posting a hundred pictures a week...lol
Im running out...J/k

I will put some on here in about week or whenever...


----------



## clowdy (Feb 9, 2009)

ya i noticed ur not on as much :0)


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 9, 2009)

I LIKE KEEPING GOOD RECORDS OF GROWTH IF YOU LOOK BACK OVER THE WEEKS YOU CAN SEE MY BUDS SWELLING AT THE END! PLUS IT GIVES ME SHIT TO DO INSTEAD OF JUST RIPPING TUBES TILL RETARDATION!






Masterofgenetics said:


> just wanted to say whats up.. wheres the pics?
> 
> I laid off posting a hundred pictures a week...lol
> Im running out...J/k
> ...


----------



## jgreenbeast (Feb 10, 2009)

Chill wink!
As i stated sum folks do gwt weight off of CFLs, however "it was a waste of MY time"
there is no need for negativity,thats what gives us all the bad rap in the first place (all the worlds stereotype, negativity)


----------



## jgreenbeast (Feb 10, 2009)

winkdogg420 said:


> Here are some pics i still cant shoot through the microscope they sell a microscope that has a camera built in for 79.99 maybe next grow!


Nice great work


----------



## DubB83 (Feb 10, 2009)

Looks great. I have lollipop clones that look just like yours.


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 10, 2009)

There is a little check box in the corner that quotes what you were talking about so i dont have to figure it out! And another piece of advise dont tell me to "chill" in my own thread just leave!







jgreenbeast said:


> chill wink!
> As i stated sum folks do gwt weight off of cfls, however "it was a waste of my time"
> there is no need for negativity,thats what gives us all the bad rap in the first place (all the worlds stereotype, negativity)


----------



## ickyhonda (Feb 10, 2009)

If you are content on using floresents look up ODNO on google. I use them ODNO for veg/cloning and a 1000w hps for my flowering room; I do recomend a 600w hps for that room, unless you have a way to get rid of some serious heat.


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 10, 2009)

I put the work in to grow some beautiful nugs using cfls and im still getting advise about what light will work in my room....

It is rude to post in a thread if you havent read the whole thing i am getting sick of it and soon i will start being a huge dick about it!




ickyhonda said:


> if you are content on using floresents look up odno on google. I use them odno for veg/cloning and a 1000w hps for my flowering room; i do recomend a 600w hps for that room, unless you have a way to get rid of some serious heat.


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 10, 2009)

*HOW TO OVER DRIVE FLOURO TUBES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*not my idea but i cant beleive i didnt think about it!!!! the only downside is shorter bulb life but they are still getting 8-10 thousand hours per bulb!*

*i used cfls but this is a great idea for tube growers!!!!!!!!!*





*Cheap lighting - ODNO*

Some aquarists seem to have unlimited budgets. Their tanks are outfitted with high dollar lights and the latest technology in controllers and monitoring electronics. But let's face it, most of us are on a tight budget. We want to provide the best environment for our fish and plants, but we are usually forced to compromise to stay within a fixed income situation.

Here's where I want to help. One of the most expensive components (perhaps even the single most expensive) of a planted tank is the lighting. Metal Halide lighting being the ultimate, yet most expensive option, Power Compacts seem to be a popular choice for planted aquaria. Bulbs are expensive, though, and fixtures aren't within the reach of every hobbyist, either.

For a standard 4 foot long aquarium such as a 55 gallon (as well as an AGA 75, 90 and 120) the popular poor man's light setup consists of a shop light or two. The sheet metal strip lights cost roughly $6-$10 and house two standard 40 watt tubes. For about $40, you can crowd four 40 watt tubes over your tank and end up with a total of about 12,000 lumens. This is enough to keep most moderate-intense light demanding plants, but it can get quite crowded having four bulbs on a 55g.

Ok, here's the ticket, then... Overdriven Normal Output Flourescent lighting (ODNO). Most bulbs get their super long life (20,000 hours+) by running much cooler, at lower current levels than they are capable of. This is great for office lighting or other industrial applications where energy efficiency and bulb life are the most important factors. But we want to cram as much light over our small tanks as possible. 

An overdriven F32T8 bulb will produce about 6500 lumens. Why the smaller 1" diameter T8 bulbs? They're more efficient and produce more lumens/watt. Two of these ODNO T8 bulbs will make more light than four 1 1/4" T12 bulbs in the aforementioned shop lights. 

How does it work? The output of an electronic ballast designed for driving four F32T8 bulbs is coupled to one bulb as such:






If two bulbs are desired, two ballasts need to be purchased. The intensity these lights put out is amazing. More intense than a 55w Power Compact bulb, and far cheaper to replace bulbs. The bulbs get considerably warmer than normal, but not even as hot as a PC bulb. A fan is useful to help extend bulb life, which should be approximately 1-2 years. 

This method is also applicable to various other bulb sizes. I am using a 2-F32T8 ballast to drive two 18" bulbs with 64 watts total (normally 30w).


----------



## Anotheroldephart (Feb 10, 2009)

Hey lil bro...Let the nay sayers gripe*g* We know what is what, and what isn't..CFL'S RULE!!!!*eg* It takes time, intelligence, and patience to grow happy girls, not weeds...You're doing finestkind . Remember.."those who can ...do...Those who can't ...teach..or at least put down that which they can't do, or don't understand... I'll touch base with you later on the other...

ttfn


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 10, 2009)

i was just thinkin people who use 4 footers or other tube flouros this is a good way to really crank them up you get 100% increase on lumens and wattage! you can run 4-tubes with the output of 16 if you really want to push them imagine if you juiced up some of those t-5's they say you still get around 8-10 thousand hours! i might set up a rack just to see the outcome on this!





Anotheroldephart said:


> Hey lil bro...Let the nay sayers gripe*g* We know what is what, and what isn't..CFL'S RULE!!!!*eg* It takes time, intelligence, and patience to grow happy girls, not weeds...You're doing finestkind . Remember.."those who can ...do...Those who can't ...teach..or at least put down that which they can't do, or don't understand... I'll touch base with you later on the other...
> 
> ttfn


----------



## DubB83 (Feb 10, 2009)

That is interesting. Do you have to buy a 4 light ballast and wire it to only one light?


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 10, 2009)

yup or a two bulb ballast for 1 bulb to double the power . what i would do is trash pick four-four bulb units and put all four ballasts in one unit driving four bulbs like 16!



DubB83 said:


> That is interesting. Do you have to buy a 4 light ballast and wire it to only one light?


----------



## DubB83 (Feb 10, 2009)

winkdogg420 said:


> yup or a two bulb ballast for 1 bulb to double the power . what i would do is trash pick four-four bulb units and put all four ballasts in one unit driving four bulbs like 16!


Would 4 ballast produce too much heat in one enclosure?


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 10, 2009)

they suggest using a fan,also the bulbs get much hotter than usual so maybe a cooling system should be worked out!




DubB83 said:


> Would 4 ballast produce too much heat in one enclosure?


----------



## _____GAME_____ (Feb 10, 2009)

well i got some rep on that threat
so i wanna give one back .... holla at me dawg


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 10, 2009)

Here are a few pics ! I will cut foam discs to hold the plants! Pretty strait forward im building a box 2 foot tall just for this lil sucker!!! I will clone 7 a week keeping the strongest 4 for the perpetual micro sog!!!


----------



## clowdy (Feb 11, 2009)

ur going to do the hole sog in that container?from begining to end?


----------



## bud2befree (Feb 11, 2009)

"hip -hip!!! And bump!!


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 11, 2009)

i will root seven clones a week in the bubble cloner, the strongest four will go into 16oz gatorade bottles and flower in those!! i think i found a strain thet finishes in 6 weeks so i might be really crankin!!



clowdy said:


> ur going to do the hole sog in that container?from begining to end?


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 12, 2009)

the trichs dont lie im at about 60-75 % amber on the three tight big solid nugs and about 40-60% on the fluffy ones

the bottom of the plants are totally cloudy but only a few amber trichs 

plus the biggest girl id still 20-40% amber gonna wait a while on her!

same seeds same conditions two diff types of bud?? they were even the same distance from the lights.

and a few shots of the 12/12 from seed girls")


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 12, 2009)

its like some of the buds are awesome and the other ones are just a shitload of leaf with a lil bud in between??


----------



## 420weedman (Feb 12, 2009)

nice buds , what are you doing with that foil ? lol


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 12, 2009)

the crumbled foil lets air flow under the buds by creating peaks and valleys  i have them in my white castle cool drying box


----------



## 420weedman (Feb 12, 2009)

haha i thought you were gonna dry em in the oven


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 12, 2009)

nope im not out of reg weed yet so im fine  i think i would hide that if i were gonna bake some


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 12, 2009)

i fell bad enough box drying but i really dont see a diff its the cure time that really seems to change things for the better


----------



## 420weedman (Feb 12, 2009)

yea man, i only got like 10 grams left of my purp and it gets better every time i smoke it


----------



## clowdy (Feb 13, 2009)

i hear that lol :0)
sounds good


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 13, 2009)

things are looking good almost all the fan leaves are off still some nice green fans for sun suction i got some pink haired bud porn for you guys!

its taking forever to load pics i might not do a lot? got four so far...now eight!...should i go for more ???12.. still goingif it fucks up i will

the bigger buds are on their second or third sets of new pink/white hairs!! they were all brown and ugly now they are fluffy and beautiful again!

17 pics no probs!! its a record!!


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Feb 14, 2009)

Gorgeous wink! You inspire me! I just started week 3 of flowering myself, all 2700k cfl's baby! I will be overjoyed if my ladies develop into even close to the beauties you are sporting! I would rep you again, but they won't let me! Good job man! Hide that green thumb, it looks kinda obvious out it public!!


----------



## drynroasty (Feb 14, 2009)

Wink, Looking sexy!!! My mouth is watering...

I got those ugly brown hairs and am trying to get the fluffy whites you got. Keep up the good work.


----------



## drynroasty (Feb 14, 2009)

*HOW TO OVER DRIVE FLOURO TUBES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

This may come in handy for my aquarium actually... lol
*


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 14, 2009)

yup i thought i was getting close on the chop but then they got a fresh new coat of fluffy hairs now they are pretty again...maybe another week or two....


----------



## BAYAREAMEDICAL (Feb 14, 2009)

winkdogg420 said:


> yup i thought i was getting close on the chop but then they got a fresh new coat of fluffy hairs now they are pretty again...maybe another week or two....


 
waiting is the game....

Looking great +rep


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 14, 2009)

i found all this on aquarium web pages pretty cool stuff and if people use them over fish tanks they are prob pretty safe! 




drynroasty said:


> *HOW TO OVER DRIVE FLOURO TUBES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> *This may come in handy for my aquarium actually... lol*


----------



## drynroasty (Feb 14, 2009)

My issue with the Jack Herer not having to many pistils/hairs was that i was flushing the PK in the same DWC as the Jack. I guess that caused the jack to pause. Now that i have ramped nutes back to 1550 PPm there are a few spots of new growth.

What PPM is your bloom solutions? I'm scared to go over 1600...


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 14, 2009)

i flushed them all at the same time even though they all were not done. the faster finishers lost all their fans early but the rest still have plenty of leaves to pull nutes from...

i use four full eye droppers of liquid shultz 10-15-10 that is my max formula for the end of budding ,, i know this means nothing for you but i thought i would put it out there




drynroasty said:


> My issue with the Jack Herer not having to many pistils/hairs was that i was flushing the PK in the same DWC as the Jack. I guess that caused the jack to pause. Now that i have ramped nutes back to 1550 PPm there are a few spots of new growth.
> 
> What PPM is your bloom solutions? I'm scared to go over 1600...


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Feb 14, 2009)

winkdogg420 said:


> i think you should use the faq for stuff like this and maybe ask for help when you just need a lill advise!


I agree. I havent been on in a couple of days, didnt know there was a faq section, ill have to check it out. btw lookin great.


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 14, 2009)

if you need help ironing out details let me know!1




SACReDHeRB said:


> I agree. I havent been on in a couple of days, didnt know there was a faq section, ill have to check it out. btw lookin great.


----------



## clowdy (Feb 14, 2009)

hey winl those are looking great guy,nice work,keep it up buddy :0)


----------



## 420weedman (Feb 14, 2009)

nice buds man, i like the shot of the pinkish hairs 
i just took some group pics as well


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 14, 2009)

i really like those too i am getting a friend to make me a poster!





420weedman said:


> nice buds man, i like the shot of the pinkish hairs
> i just took some group pics as well


----------



## lilmafia513 (Feb 14, 2009)

Nice porn Wink


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 14, 2009)

i just got another status update!winkdogg420




THANKS RIU STAFF!!!!!!
Teaching How To Roll
*Mr. Ganja*


----------



## drynroasty (Feb 14, 2009)

Hey Wink, you do any racing? I had to come back to look at those buds man.


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 14, 2009)

i used to race moto cross broke my leg falling off a ladder now im loaded up with pins screws now i just race my rc's


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Feb 15, 2009)

I must have hurt your feelings. Well good luck. See ya.


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Feb 15, 2009)

winkdogg420 said:


> if you need help ironing out details let me know!1


ok, will do. spent some time on faq last night and it has a shit load of good info, the only thing i didnt agree with is that in the cfl section it said that you can grow and flower cannabis with cfls, but it wont be good or successful and there wont be any yield, lol as you are living proof that that is wrong, on my first message it said the token expired, so i had to retype, i may have forgotten somethings. Do you have a hydro system or do you water yourself?


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 15, 2009)

my feelings are just fine whats up?




bigjesse1922 said:


> I must have hurt your feelings. Well good luck. See ya.


----------



## lilmafia513 (Feb 15, 2009)

bigjesse1922 said:


> Gorgeous wink! You inspire me! I just started week 3 of flowering myself, all 2700k cfl's baby! I will be overjoyed if my ladies develop into even close to the beauties you are sporting! I would rep you again, but they won't let me! Good job man! Hide that green thumb, it looks kinda obvious out it public!!


 LOL......this the only thing he said in his last post in here. Sounds he gave ya props on the plants, then..... total schitzo moment


----------



## clowdy (Feb 15, 2009)

hey wink look at my new pic for now its obama smokin :0)


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 15, 2009)

I saw a whole website full of those i was laughing out loud!




clowdy said:


> hey wink look at my new pic for now its obama smokin :0)


----------



## clowdy (Feb 15, 2009)

i have another one that says light up for obama
with some deesigns in the backround of it
ill use that avatar some other time when i get bored of this one and i have one with micheal phelps too :0)


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Feb 15, 2009)

total stoner moment...i posted in the wrong journal....

sorry wink. had three windows open.


----------



## clowdy (Feb 15, 2009)

lol good shit :0)


----------



## Anotheroldephart (Feb 15, 2009)

what's up?


----------



## clowdy (Feb 15, 2009)

hey whats up another ?


----------



## Anotheroldephart (Feb 15, 2009)

clowdy said:


> hey whats up another ?


Moving s l o w right now.. Hey do you remember what type of co2 monitors have been talked about?


----------



## clowdy (Feb 15, 2009)

i was just talking about in my thread home made co2
water/active yeast/sugar


----------



## Anotheroldephart (Feb 15, 2009)

clowdy said:


> i was just talking about in my thread home made co2
> water/active yeast/sugar


That's what I'm using now, until I get the bubble tube for my tank. I'm looking for a meter,I'll meet you at your thread then...


----------



## clowdy (Feb 15, 2009)

ok hit me up


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 15, 2009)

i got all the seed packs ready to ship but no mail till tuesday!


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Feb 15, 2009)

hey pimpin, you got mail, all is explained therein!

...ps clean out your PM's brotha!


----------



## drynroasty (Feb 15, 2009)

Who's Pimpin? Is he is the right thread??? I checked 6 pages back and didn't find any "Pimpin". I was just curious (just a hunch).

BigJesse, if you continue to manage your windows like you have been, you might to find yourself on DateLine NBC... lol


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 15, 2009)

He is talkin to me he had me mixed up with another thread!





drynroasty said:


> who's pimpin? Is he is the right thread??? I checked 6 pages back and didn't find any "pimpin". I was just curious (just a hunch).
> 
> Bigjesse, if you continue to manage your windows like you have been, you might to find yourself on dateline nbc... Lol


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Feb 15, 2009)

drynroasty said:


> Who's Pimpin? Is he is the right thread??? I checked 6 pages back and didn't find any "Pimpin". I was just curious (just a hunch).
> 
> BigJesse, if you continue to manage your windows like you have been, you might to find yourself on DateLine NBC... lol


Lol. I am right on par with the level of management ability here in the US right now, huh?


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 16, 2009)

The staff keeps killing my thread about seed trading i thought this was the one place people could share seeds but aparently its against the rules(that are not posted?) i guess i will have to figure out some other way to get my mother plants from different states/contries 

i am looking for another forum that isnt so nazi like when it comes to trading...i love riu.org but i think it stinks that they still go big brother when we all should be able to post whayever we want(within reason of coarse)

its not like this takes money from the seed banks the people who want big name strains still have to buy them but i thought it would be nice to share your local meds with everybody...

So dont talk about seed trading on here just ask me for my email and we can talk about it through outside channels


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 17, 2009)

Rollitup's ranking system is based on the amount of posts you have:

0 Stranger
25 Learning How To Roll
50 Able To Roll A Joint
100 marijuana Toker
200 Ganja Smoker
400 Pot Head
420 420 TIME
700 Stoner
1200 Teaching How To Roll
1600 Veteran Smoker
2500 Mr.Ganja
5000 Super Stoner
10000 marijuana EXPERT
50000 Ganja God

I JUST FOUND THIS WHEN I GOOGLED SOMETHING BUT IT SHEDS LIGHT ON THE CRITERIA THAT IS USED TO RANK PEOPLE! I WONDER WHY WE HAVE TWO RANKINGS EACH?? WHICH ONE IS CORRECT??
winkdogg420





Teaching How To Roll 1200 POSTS
*Mr. Ganja 2500 POSTS*


----------



## clowdy (Feb 17, 2009)

thats good to know :0)
im almost at super stoner :0)


----------



## Baz (Feb 17, 2009)

winkdogg420 said:


> The staff keeps killing my thread about seed trading i thought this was the one place people could share seeds but aparently its against the rules(that are not posted?) i guess i will have to figure out some other way to get my mother plants from different states/contries
> 
> i am looking for another forum that isnt so nazi like when it comes to trading...i love riu.org but i think it stinks that they still go big brother when we all should be able to post whayever we want(within reason of coarse)
> 
> ...


 They been killing your pm's too wink?


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 17, 2009)

I think they can look at them but they cant kill them pm are still safe ..... I just sent out 5 mystery packages today

pm me to talk seed business! Or just email me i will be checking that more now!


Big brother on a how to grow weed site ,and its not the govt this time .... You can buy over priced seeds on here but not trade free seeds???????

I hate this world its all about money!!!!!! Soon this site will start charging you it sucks ! I guess my diy vaporizer thread should come down too because it doesnt cost $400 bucks so it must be bad!

The greedy mofos who make up rules(that are not posted by the way) are all bloody f'ing muppets who get paid by the seed companies they should know that bagseed growers still need to buy the big names so no money is lost for the seed banks!





baz said:


> they been killing your pm's too wink?


----------



## 420weedman (Feb 17, 2009)

winkdogg420 said:


> I think they can look at them but they cant kill them pm are still safe ..... I just sent out 5 mystery packages today
> 
> pm me to talk seed business! Or just email me i will be checking that more now!
> 
> ...


i think its because the seedbanks are out of country ... and they could be selling to the non us people on this site.
but if one of ur members is trading seeds in the usa in the forum
then you gotta at least try to stop it


----------



## 420weedman (Feb 17, 2009)

i dont think money has much to do with it ..... just tring not to get raided.
also when u send em out ... do you make up a return addy ?


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 17, 2009)

I cant discuss the terms of my seed trading on here anymore.. Plus i like a lil non-disclosure on these matters


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 17, 2009)

The only people in danger when trading is the traders but that is the same risk you take buying them?? So i dont understand the problem .... I will find another forum that big brother isnt watching ...oh and i think its all about money if this site was not sponsered by seed banks we would be able to trade whatever we want ....my 2 cents

end of topic pm only for seed talk




420weedman said:


> i dont think money has much to do with it ..... Just tring not to get raided.
> Also when u send em out ... Do you make up a return addy ?


----------



## 420weedman (Feb 17, 2009)

why did overgrow.com get shut down ?
any other sites ? .... and then members get to worry about what info is logged and the gov is looking at


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 17, 2009)

If anybody was worried about keeping there grow quiet they wouldnt post on these sites at all the govt can read all this if they want we are all breaking the law even the people with med ops are still in violation of federal laws and we could all go to jail. Do you know why overgrow.com was closed,could be for any number of reasons i dont know??




420weedman said:


> why did overgrow.com get shut down ?
> Any other sites ? .... And then members get to worry about what info is logged and the gov is looking at


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 17, 2009)

OVERGROW STORY...NOT FACT !! JUST SPECULATION...
*New Information Regarding Police Seizures of Overgrow.com*

Sun, Feb 05, 2006 11:49 am
more: headline news

source: cannabisculture.com


Overgrow.com, Cannabisworld.com, Heaven's Stairway Seed Company and Eurohemp.com Owners Apprehended.

Cannabis Culture has developed a timeline of events we believe accurately account for the disappearance of Overgrow.com, Cannabisworld.com, Heaven's Stairway Seeds (hempqc.com), and Eurohemp.

On Monday evening, resident of Montreal Richard Calrisian, the owner of the four websites, was contacted by his web service providers in Vancouver where his servers were situated. They told him that there may be a problem, regarding a police investigation. RC told his provider to shut down the websites immediately.

Within hours, the police (it's unknown what kind of police) apparently entered the server site in Vancouver with a warrant and apprehended the hardware that housed the four web sites.

In the early morning of Tuesday, police in Montreal moved in and arrested RC, his wife, family members and an unknown number of employees.

It is alleged that RC, a pseudonym, is being held at Riviere-des-Prairie (RDP) jail in Montreal, and his wife in is Tanguay jail, across the river from RDP. Cannabis Culture called the prison and found no one there under the name Richard Calrisian.

The bail hearing should be on Monday, but it is unusual that a bail hearing has not yet been held. Typically they take place within 24 hours of arrest, unless an investigation is ongoing and the accused are being held temporarily without bail. This may be because there is a risk that the arrest news might inform other persons who are also under investigation.

Earlier reports of a drug bust in Hearst, Ontario are not related the seizure of Overgrow.com websites. 

THIS COULD ALL BE BULLSHIT RUMORS MAYBE THE OWNER OF THE SITE JUST SHUT IT DOWN ?? MAYBE HE WENT TO JAIL FOR SELLING COKE TO BABYS ,WHO KNOWS...NOBODY BUT THE MOUNTIES!


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 17, 2009)

Oh yeah there is nothing on this site to say that all our info isnt forwarded right to the dea. This whole site could be ran by the dea or some other drug task force how would we know .... Its a risk we all take! Even the guys that block ip addys and stuff like that are not safe the govts have smarter computer geeks than us!


----------



## 420weedman (Feb 17, 2009)

im saying thats why ... so they dont get shut down ... and that doesnt happen.


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 17, 2009)

I cant find any proof that the govy shut down any of these sites
??? But i guess it might be kept quiet... Who knows we are all fuct if the shit goes down so i guess its best not to think about it..


Freedon of speech huh/ as long as you only speak about the govt approved topics ahahaaha funny stuff!

And for the record im no freedom fighter i carry eye drops and cologne just like the rest of you guys i just think it stinks we cant share our local wares


----------



## 420weedman (Feb 17, 2009)

winkdogg420 said:


> Oh yeah there is nothing on this site to say that all our info isnt forwarded right to the dea. This whole site could be ran by the dea or some other drug task force how would we know .... Its a risk we all take! Even the guys that block ip addys and stuff like that are not safe the govts have smarter computer geeks than us!


haha there you go ... so its LEO keeping you from trading you your seeds on here cuz hes getn seed sponser money ... case solved


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 17, 2009)

But that isnt so far fetched .. How much money did the govt make putting crack on the streets???4.5 billion in 1987 alone. And that is fact they called it low income zoning experimentation !!!!! I have a hard copy of a thesis three law students worked on in 1989 it has some scary info in it about the l.a. Crack epidemic and govt involvement i will try to find it on the net...





420weedman said:


> haha there you go ... So its leo keeping you from trading you your seeds on here cuz hes getn seed sponser money ... Case solved


----------



## Baz (Feb 17, 2009)

Wink talk to me bro


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 17, 2009)

Oh great ,now everyone thinks im a raving conspiracy theorist. Im ok guys i just need to rant about the state of the world every once in a while

now back to the plants.....





baz said:


> wink talk to me bro


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Feb 17, 2009)

winkdogg420 said:


> Oh great ,now everyone thinks im a raving conspiracy theorist. Im ok guys i just need to rant about the state of the world every once in a while
> 
> now back to the plants.....


i feel u my dude its like that sometimes! the girls are great though


----------



## Baz (Feb 17, 2009)

winkdogg420 said:


> Oh great ,now everyone thinks im a raving conspiracy theorist. Im ok guys i just need to rant about the state of the world every once in a while
> 
> now back to the plants.....


 u want to see my rant about ebay?


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 17, 2009)

Im sure its a beauty i got ripped by paypal on fleabay still didnt get my money back! Almost a year!


----------



## Baz (Feb 17, 2009)

winkdogg420 said:


> Im sure its a beauty i got ripped by paypal on fleabay still didnt get my money back! Almost a year!


 http://www.i-hate-ebay.co.uk/suspended-from-ebay/hello-fellow-ebay-haters-t136.html


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 17, 2009)

I am sure it is a good one though!





baz said:


> http://www.i-hate-ebay.co.uk/suspended-from-ebay/hello-fellow-ebay-haters-t136.html


----------



## Anotheroldephart (Feb 17, 2009)

winkdogg420 said:


> I cant find any proof that the govy shut down any of these sites
> ??? But i guess it might be kept quiet... Who knows we are all fuct if the shit goes down so i guess its best not to think about it..
> 
> 
> ...


*peering in pockets* ..Um...nope..don't have either WD..No room what with extra mags and ammo*eg*
I know some folks that know that business. First, there are security programs for free that the feds CAN'T break..I'll get the names... There is(was) a case in fed court..fed leo wanted the guy to give up his passwords, as the feds COULDN'T break into it*lol* The guy said "Hell No".. Fifth Amendment. The sad truth is..that although the tech to gather all info is available..think about it...even with catch phrases and special words, there is still the need for human eyes to go through it...Then, the "prabable cause issue comes up..Where did this info come from? Since it's existence is denied..poof there it goes... As long as care is taken we can all...stay under the radar..and between the ditches....


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 18, 2009)

Wise words were spoken ^^^^


----------



## kingc (Feb 18, 2009)

hey some one help me out my kush is struggling is this normal for a kush strain to grow slow?

https://www.rollitup.org/cfl-growing/162412-master-kush-cfl-first-time-2.html


----------



## 420weedman (Feb 18, 2009)

winkdogg420 said:


> Oh great ,now everyone thinks im a raving conspiracy theorist. Im ok guys i just need to rant about the state of the world every once in a while
> 
> now back to the plants.....


 
ive been doing some reseach of my own, its really happening
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oszATUJ4IRE

http://www.aztlan.net/cia_russian_mafia.htm


----------



## Baz (Feb 18, 2009)

420weedman said:


> ive been doing some reseach of my own, its really happening
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oszATUJ4IRE
> 
> http://www.aztlan.net/cia_russian_mafia.htm


I believe every bit of that lol, funny world we live in


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 18, 2009)

Just the fact that they were on youtube hurts the credibility but i looked into the crash further thats all real shit from what i have read they can confirm at least 4 trips with 4 tons each thats 16 tons of coke on the us streets all govt funded! Big brother needs to clean up his own back yard before messing with med growers!




baz said:


> i believe every bit of that lol, funny world we live in


----------



## Anotheroldephart (Feb 18, 2009)

Hey Wink,,,clean out yer messages..it's full...Remember...Just because you're paranoid, doesn't mean someones not out to get you*lol*


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 18, 2009)

my internet is taking a crap i cant get a guy out here till next monday!! it will be working intermitently they tell me so i will do what i can to keep in touch . i can sit in my truck with the laptop and pick up hot spots but the battery dies, so i only get 1 or 2 mins till out of juice... wow i have all kinds of new lights on my modem/router! its raining out thats when my connection gets the worst! i know it is just a simple loose connection on the pole and it is very hard to get verizon to come out!!!! i might just climb up there with some vise grips and have at it!


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 18, 2009)

im gonna try some pics from tonight1

pics of the girls and the lil fish tank im going to put a hydro clone in with the live fish!!! i think he will munch on the roots but its cool i will have a pot plant growing in my fishtank!! i had a fighting fish that lived under a spider plant it had special plant food i will look for it!

and the pot vine gettin stinky and sticky it might have 1-2 grams on it now!

and look at all the budding on the 12/12 from seed girl with all her pretty white budskis!!


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Feb 19, 2009)

winkdogg420 said:


> im gonna try some pics from tonight1
> 
> pics of the girls and the lil fish tank im going to put a hydro clone in with the live fish!!! i think he will munch on the roots but its cool i will have a pot plant growing in my fishtank!! i had a fighting fish that lived under a spider plant it had special plant food i will look for it!
> 
> ...


those are some nice ass nugs!


----------



## 420weedman (Feb 19, 2009)

winkdogg420 said:


> my internet is taking a crap i cant get a guy out here till next monday!! it will be working intermitently they tell me so i will do what i can to keep in touch . i can sit in my truck with the laptop and pick up hot spots but the battery dies, so i only get 1 or 2 mins till out of juice... wow i have all kinds of new lights on my modem/router! its raining out thats when my connection gets the worst! i know it is just a simple loose connection on the pole and it is very hard to get verizon to come out!!!! i might just climb up there with some vise grips and have at it!


another reason verizon SUCKS ... and all their commercials about better service than cable..my asshole

the buds are looking good man !


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Feb 19, 2009)

420weedman said:


> another reason verizon SUCKS ... and all their commercials about better service than cable..my asshole
> 
> the buds are looking good man !


U AINT NEVER LIED MY DUDE!! they installed my fios a couple weeks back on a wednesday fucked up and aint activate my shit right then i called i didnt see a tech until the next monday!!


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 19, 2009)

fios wont be avail till 2010 in my area but 1 block away they already have it! i would switch back to comcast but i owe them 2 grand


----------



## 420weedman (Feb 19, 2009)

winkdogg420 said:


> Just the fact that they were on youtube hurts the credibility but i looked into the crash further thats all real shit from what i have read they can confirm at least 4 trips with 4 tons each thats 16 tons of coke on the us streets all govt funded! Big brother needs to clean up his own back yard before messing with med growers!


i found it other places as well too ..... ever listen to barry cooper interviews ?


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Feb 19, 2009)

winkdogg420 said:


> fios wont be avail till 2010 in my area but 1 block away they already have it! i would switch back to comcast but i owe them 2 grand


LMAO! i feel u i owe them $900!


----------



## Baz (Feb 19, 2009)

i got and had since 2000 free broadband!


----------



## Anotheroldephart (Feb 19, 2009)

Baz said:


> i got and had since 2000 free broadband!


Alright.give..HOW'D you'd manage that? Remember, we're all taking notes, as long as climbing poles in the middle of the night is required...


----------



## 420weedman (Feb 19, 2009)

here i am payn bills like a sucker !


----------



## Baz (Feb 19, 2009)

Ok i signed up for the main broadband dealer in 2000 there was some confusion in the early days, then my bils came to me where each month i was in credid for a small amount of money, each month it would build up and up, until they owed me lots of money, then i moved and i still got a very reliable fast broadband conection almost 10 years! i dred to think how much they owe me he he


----------



## Anotheroldephart (Feb 19, 2009)

Baz said:


> Ok i signed up for the main broadband dealer in 2000 there was some confusion in the early days, then my bils came to me where each month i was in credid for a small amount of money, each month it would build up and up, until they owed me lots of money, then i moved and i still got a very reliable fast broadband conection almost 10 years! i dred to think how much they owe me he he


send them a bill, with interest that could be a nice retirement fund...


----------



## clowdy (Feb 19, 2009)

ow ya good money


----------



## Anotheroldephart (Feb 19, 2009)

clowdy said:


> ow ya good money


What's up clowdy? How's the girls?


----------



## clowdy (Feb 19, 2009)

my seedlings died again so now i have more in the soil and some germing.
1 is almost out the ground and waiting for some others to sprout and i already have 1 germed in the toilet paper but going to give it another day in it :0)
im going to stop misting my sprouts when they come out the soil .see what that does.someone told me i shouldnt mist when they are young.


----------



## Anotheroldephart (Feb 19, 2009)

clowdy said:


> my seedlings died again so now i have more in the soil and some germing.
> 1 is almost out the ground and waiting for some others to sprout and i already have 1 germed in the toilet paper but going to give it another day in it :0)
> im going to stop misting my sprouts when they come out the soil .see what that does.someone told me i shouldnt mist when they are young.


I've been having troubles as well..All the autos died...But have 8 blue cheese and 3 red diesel girls showing, and another batch of ww rooting..pardon no caps, grady has my right hand..cats rule dogs drool...

seen wink?


----------



## 420weedman (Feb 19, 2009)

damn guys i dont know how that happens .... ive germd like 50+ never had 1 die


----------



## Anotheroldephart (Feb 19, 2009)

420weedman said:


> damn guys i dont know how that happens .... ive germd like 50+ never had 1 die[/quoteNo, all germed, but died soon there after.. I sussed out my troubles, and corrected them. Oh btw..when growing autos, forget what the directions are, germ them long time so good tap root. The directions say put right in dirt...germ good long tap root.They get tall1.5-2 in fast, and topple over...


----------



## 420weedman (Feb 19, 2009)

Anotheroldephart said:


> 420weedman said:
> 
> 
> > damn guys i dont know how that happens .... ive germd like 50+ never had 1 die[/quoteNo, all germed, but died soon there after.. I sussed out my troubles, and corrected them. Oh btw..when growing autos, forget what the directions are, germ them long time so good tap root. The directions say put right in dirt...germ good long tap root.They get tall1.5-2 in fast, and topple over...
> ...


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 20, 2009)

im goin nuts without the net im on the laptop in my truck but the batt is dying


----------



## clowdy (Feb 20, 2009)

what are u talking about wink?


----------



## Baz (Feb 21, 2009)

He got internet probs, i think he said he got to drive arround in his truck to find some free internet, but his battery don't last 2 mins


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 21, 2009)

your right baz and it sucks i answered and cleared my pms/emails at walmart on an iphone today!!! it wasnt easy but it worked


----------



## Baz (Feb 21, 2009)

winkdogg420 said:


> your right baz and it sucks i answered and cleared my pms/emails at walmart on an iphone today!!! it wasnt easy but it worked


 Lol thats some crazy shit, you get it free at mac d's?


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 21, 2009)

yup mc ds has wireless but i cant plug in the lap top in the resturant and i dont have a car charger. the iphone was on display at walmart i dont own one


----------



## OldMaryJane (Feb 22, 2009)

WinkDog looks sick my frined. Our grows started about the same time and look like well be harvesting just about the same time. When i saw the pic you have next to you link i almost flipped! Looks exactly like my girls so i was really excited and thought you would be abl to tell me a strian but then i looked in your journals and its not looking so much the same ;-( Thats okay though, yours does look dope, indica def right? CFLS FOR LIFE!

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/148275-cfl-flower-day-one-15.html


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 22, 2009)

Its kinda my own strain well at least i named it it is a indica dominant pink hair.. I have already harvested about 1/4 of the nugs the rest are finishing up now prob another week") i will put pics up soon



oldmaryjane said:


> winkdog looks sick my frined. Our grows started about the same time and look like well be harvesting just about the same time. When i saw the pic you have next to you link i almost flipped! Looks exactly like my girls so i was really excited and thought you would be abl to tell me a strian but then i looked in your journals and its not looking so much the same ;-( thats okay though, yours does look dope, indica def right? Cfls for life!
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/148275-cfl-flower-day-one-15.html


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 22, 2009)

Such cute lil nuggies this is about 1/4 of 1 plant the rest need more time im still waiting but the perpetual harvest is working out well i have the first chop curing in jars prob about 1/2 oz of meds so im guessing 3-5 oz total not bad for my first indoor cfl run


----------



## 420weedman (Feb 22, 2009)

hell yea man, perpetual is the shit ! 
spark one up 4 me +rep


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 22, 2009)

back at you weedman i cant rep you right now get you later ! these nugs are stinky and heavy  my two favorite adjectives for weed!


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Feb 22, 2009)

Those look so good, once again havent been on in like 5 days or so. Do you have a hydro system or do you water yourself? I went to lowes and picked up some miracle gro bloombooster flower food 15-30-15, idk if ima use it cuz it dnt say ne thing bout vegetables or herbs, just annuals and perennials(which may include mj) and i heard mc gro tastes nasty, I also got miracle gro all purpose plant food 24-8-16. i may return mc gro products, and a question i also got some superthrive and schultz plant food 10-15-10 are these any good? Great job on plants, looks tasty.+rep4u


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 22, 2009)

all i use is the 10-15-10 shultz i would use the superthrive but i cant get it anywhere  someone on here was going to send me a bottle but they got busy so it can wait 




SACReDHeRB said:


> Those look so good, once again havent been on in like 5 days or so. Do you have a hydro system or do you water yourself? I went to lowes and picked up some miracle gro bloombooster flower food 15-30-15, idk if ima use it cuz it dnt say ne thing bout vegetables or herbs, just annuals and perennials(which may include mj) and i heard mc gro tastes nasty, I also got miracle gro all purpose plant food 24-8-16. i may return mc gro products, and a question i also got some superthrive and schultz plant food 10-15-10 are these any good? Great job on plants, looks tasty.+rep4u


----------



## 420weedman (Feb 23, 2009)

im about to do an order at htg ... they got superthrive
im gonna get some of that and some other nutes that have macro/mirco ... just gotta figure out which to get


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Feb 23, 2009)

winkdogg420 said:


> Such cute lil nuggies this is about 1/4 of 1 plant the rest need more time im still waiting but the perpetual harvest is working out well i have the first chop curing in jars prob about 1/2 oz of meds so im guessing 3-5 oz total not bad for my first indoor cfl run


lookin good my dude how does it smoke?


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 23, 2009)

the smoke is smooth and ash burns white kinda fruity but still a taste of skunk ya know...


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 23, 2009)

i had the verizon guy over today he has to come back i jammed the girls into the top of a small closet during lights out... then i pulled them out and they are getting their first real sun! a few pics of the girls in the sun and the tiny space i had to jam them into! also they spent the night with my dad RIP he is in the black plastic box hehe...


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 23, 2009)

I have a dumb ? If it passes our governer said he will sign it so most likely it will be law by 1/1/10 so where will the medical marijuana centers get the weed from?? They cant grow more than 6 plants by law so that wont supply people?? Cant ship it in bc of fed laws and international trade agreement... I guess there will still be huge underground grow ops they will just sell in stores now??


----------



## Anotheroldephart (Feb 23, 2009)

winkdogg420 said:


> I have a dumb ? If it passes our governer said he will sign it so most likely it will be law by 1/1/10 so where will the medical marijuana centers get the weed from?? They cant grow more than 6 plants by law so that wont supply people?? Cant ship it in bc of fed laws and international trade agreement... I guess there will still be huge underground grow ops they will just sell in stores now??


I'll bet he's waiting to see where the supply will come from..It may be that time wink............


----------



## joeyjoejoe (Feb 23, 2009)

it will be the most glorious "GARDEN STATE'' truly now.fuck tomatoes i want some chronic.i'm movin from philly asap if this thing goes through.


----------



## twistedentities (Feb 24, 2009)

it is gonna be hard to figure out how to have six plants and 1 oz of useable..u will be able to start a grow op and then grow up to 6 plants per patient that you have, the prob is the more you grow the more you have to worry about feds and worse, the assholes that decide they wanna rob you for your shit...


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 24, 2009)

If i can grow for other patients im sure i will have at least 18 plants me,mom,sister...the feds will be more of a concern for me, knowbody would be stupid enough to set foot into my grow . I would have no problems draining some scumbag empty through a few 44 cal. Holes then cleaning up




twistedentities said:


> it is gonna be hard to figure out how to have six plants and 1 oz of useable..u will be able to start a grow op and then grow up to 6 plants per patient that you have, the prob is the more you grow the more you have to worry about feds and worse, the assholes that decide they wanna rob you for your shit...


----------



## 420weedman (Feb 24, 2009)

quit my job and grow weed professionally .... DONT GET ME EXCITED [email protected]~!
Convert most of my basment, 30 x 50 to a grow room .... WOW 
i could finally get a dog since ill be home most of the time


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 24, 2009)

I have a def pitbull she skooks easily so i keep her in front of the door to the grow room


----------



## Baz (Feb 24, 2009)

Goodluck with this !


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Feb 24, 2009)

they passed that shit my dude!! we got a garden state 4real now!!


----------



## Baz (Feb 24, 2009)

Wow seriously?


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 24, 2009)

Now that the bill passed it needs to go to assembly for review than to the governer then the president but we are on our way hopefully next year!




warisnottheanswer said:


> they passed that shit my dude!! We got a garden state 4real now!!


----------



## OldMaryJane (Feb 24, 2009)

Yo man shit looks tight.....Question you mean garden state as in NJ? And are they passing shit? GO PHILLS!

*MY CFL GROW*
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/148275-cfl-flower-day-one-17.html


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 24, 2009)

nj passed a bill for med marijuana still needs to become a law so fingers crossed



OldMaryJane said:


> Yo man shit looks tight.....Question you mean garden state as in NJ? And are they passing shit? GO PHILLS!
> 
> *MY CFL GROW*
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/148275-cfl-flower-day-one-17.html


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Feb 25, 2009)

winkdogg420 said:


> nj passed a bill for med marijuana still needs to become a law so fingers crossed


hell yea fingers crossed lol


----------



## OldMaryJane (Feb 25, 2009)

Fuck yeah is this a stright NJ forum here????? And once more phills fans? Whats some details on bill and shit?


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 25, 2009)

Most of my people on here are not from jersey but i am . The bill passed 6to1 now the assembly reviews it and corzine signs it then they send it to barack obama hopefully this will be a law on 1/1/10 ... 6 plants per person and 1 oz of dried pot




oldmaryjane said:


> fuck yeah is this a stright nj forum here????? And once more phills fans? Whats some details on bill and shit?


----------



## 420weedman (Feb 25, 2009)

winkdogg420 said:


> Most of my people on here are not from jersey but i am . The bill passed 6to1 now the assembly reviews it and corzine signs it then they send it to barack obama hopefully this will be a law on 1/1/10 ... 6 plants per person and 1 oz of dried pot


6 plants will give you way more then 1z


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 25, 2009)

I guess perpetual is the way to go then??





420weedman said:


> 6 plants will give you way more then 1z


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Feb 25, 2009)

winkdogg420 said:


> I guess perpetual is the way to go then??


hell yea glad im already startin early lol


----------



## 420weedman (Feb 25, 2009)

winkdogg420 said:


> I guess perpetual is the way to go then??


probably..... i think the rules will be more defined if it is passed.
kinda vague like that


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 25, 2009)

well the bill has already been amended if there are to be changes it will probably push us back a year i hope they let it become law then tweak it if it gets amended now its like starting all over


----------



## OldMaryJane (Feb 25, 2009)

Hmm i see yeah hope not....


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Feb 26, 2009)

winkdogg420 said:


> all i use is the 10-15-10 shultz i would use the superthrive but i cant get it anywhere  someone on here was going to send me a bottle but they got busy so it can wait


I got me some at a store called lowes, i think they have them up north, if not you can prolly go to lowes.com and search superthrive on their website and have them send it to you, I cant believe that you got all that from schultz 10-15-10, i got schultz for like 2.50 at lowes. i have also heard that superthrive is not really worth it by one of the store associates, that someone told him that you could get the same results from paying attention to your plants as you could from superthrive, It says on box its just hormonal stuff and vitamins, minerals.



winkdogg420 said:


> i had the verizon guy over today he has to come back i jammed the girls into the top of a small closet during lights out... then i pulled them out and they are getting their first real sun! a few pics of the girls in the sun and the tiny space i had to jam them into! also they spent the night with my dad RIP he is in the black plastic box hehe...


Man it looks like they really wanted the sun, they where leaning towards the light. My condolences about your Dad, my Mom was cremated also. Are you doing anymore grow journals after this one, HOPE SO! Do you know if white dots on fan leaves means spidermites? And the wierd thing about one of my plants is that i think its dwarf, and it smells like a vegetable plant, its only like 8in tall, maybe ill send a pic when i get a better cam other than my phone. Its in 3rd week flowering and its got alot of trichomes.  I think I'm going to move to Jersey now instead of Cali (3000 miles away).


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 26, 2009)

STORES AROUND HERE JUST DONT STOCK SUPERTHRIVE FOR SOME REASON??? WE DO HAVE LOWES HERE THATS WHERE I GET MY SHULTZ! I WILL GET SOME EVENTUALLY WHEN I FINISH UP ALL THESE GIRLS I WILL REBUILD THE ROOM TO 8X4 AND RECONFIGURE THE WHOLE ROOM WITH MUCH BETTER VENTILATION "MY HOUSE STINKS BAD NOW"

THANKS FOR KEEPING AN EYE ON THINGS 






SACReDHeRB said:


> I got me some at a store called lowes, i think they have them up north, if not you can prolly go to lowes.com and search superthrive on their website and have them send it to you, I cant believe that you got all that from schultz 10-15-10, i got schultz for like 2.50 at lowes. i have also heard that superthrive is not really worth it by one of the store associates, that someone told him that you could get the same results from paying attention to your plants as you could from superthrive, It says on box its just hormonal stuff and vitamins, minerals.
> 
> 
> Man it looks like they really wanted the sun, they where leaning towards the light. My condolences about your Dad, my Mom was cremated also. Are you doing anymore grow journals after this one, HOPE SO! Do you know if white dots on fan leaves means spidermites? And the wierd thing about one of my plants is that i think its dwarf, and it smells like a vegetable plant, its only like 8in tall, maybe ill send a pic when i get a better cam other than my phone. Its in 3rd week flowering and its got alot of trichomes.  I think I'm going to move to Jersey now instead of Cali (3000 miles away).


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Feb 26, 2009)

winkdogg420 said:


> STORES AROUND HERE JUST DONT STOCK SUPERTHRIVE FOR SOME REASON??? WE DO HAVE LOWES HERE THATS WHERE I GET MY SHULTZ! I WILL GET SOME EVENTUALLY WHEN I FINISH UP ALL THESE GIRLS I WILL REBUILD THE ROOM TO 8X4 AND RECONFIGURE THE WHOLE ROOM WITH MUCH BETTER VENTILATION "MY HOUSE STINKS BAD NOW"
> 
> THANKS FOR KEEPING AN EYE ON THINGS


 Your welcome, and I bet that it does stink, hopefully the verizon guy didnt get a good whiff!


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 26, 2009)

i had to jam them in that closet with a towel under the door and spray the whole house with febreeze! plus it wasnt too cold so i cracked a few windows


----------



## jerryclub1 (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm with Bong!!!


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 26, 2009)

i have been going through many ideas for the grow room upgrade but now im thinking instead of doubling the size i might just use the lower space instead of wasting it?? im still not sure about the lights i do have hids from craigs list but heat might be a prob since im using three light systems??/ maybe the 400hps in the upper open section??

also the sketch of the 8x4 idea but the 4x4 is already there sooo...


----------



## OldMaryJane (Feb 26, 2009)

HOPE your ready for some fun electric bills!!!! Looks sick though!

https://www.rollitup.org/members/oldmaryjane-albums-cfl-grow-flower-picture39965-flower-day-50-019.html


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 26, 2009)

im running 460 watts of cfl right now and my bill didnt change at all i changed all the bulbs in the house to cfl and i keep a lil closer eye on not wasting electricity and that seems to even out for the 20 bulbs!!!! depending on the setup i choose i wont be using that much more power than i am now maybe double?? prob 20-30usd a month tops i can save that by only using the dryer and washer for full loads , and turning off the tv when im on the computer... i will just try to offset the cost



OldMaryJane said:


> HOPE your ready for some fun electric bills!!!! Looks sick though!
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/members/oldmaryjane-albums-cfl-grow-flower-picture39965-flower-day-50-019.html


----------



## OldMaryJane (Feb 27, 2009)

Yeah.....reading thata gain im not even sure i left the right comment on the right persons page haha.....your right though cfls dont use shit really. I remmeber few weeks ago i was tripping on what the bill would look like cuz the one day when lights were on i wnet down and checked my meter and it was goin a million miles an hour...i felt sick to my stomach! What i didnt think abotu was my dryer and washer were both on......DUH RIGHT??? haha, anyway next time i checked my meter with lights on and thats it...it was at a snails pace, which means useing your dryer and washer takes like triple the money and energy which is just fine with me!


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 27, 2009)

Jusy being a little smarter about how you use your washer dryer can completely off set you grow lights!!




oldmaryjane said:


> yeah.....reading thata gain im not even sure i left the right comment on the right persons page haha.....your right though cfls dont use shit really. I remmeber few weeks ago i was tripping on what the bill would look like cuz the one day when lights were on i wnet down and checked my meter and it was goin a million miles an hour...i felt sick to my stomach! What i didnt think abotu was my dryer and washer were both on......duh right??? Haha, anyway next time i checked my meter with lights on and thats it...it was at a snails pace, which means useing your dryer and washer takes like triple the money and energy which is just fine with me!


----------



## Anotheroldephart (Feb 27, 2009)

Don't use the dryer..We hang them out in summer, in the basement in winter..Go figure, run the damnn dehumidifier in the summer for damp, but in winter too damn dry, good for the clothes though, and it lowers the bill any way. I run a bunch of cfl's, and the bill went up $15.


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 28, 2009)

i like some of my cloths hang dried but some stuff needs to dry to get the shape back but i do hand sheets/jeans/jackets and heavy stuff..


----------



## Masterofgenetics (Mar 1, 2009)

I was running 1400 watts in veg for 24 hours a day. and my bill went up 140..


Anotheroldephart said:


> Don't use the dryer..We hang them out in summer, in the basement in winter..Go figure, run the damnn dehumidifier in the summer for damp, but in winter too damn dry, good for the clothes though, and it lowers the bill any way. I run a bunch of cfl's, and the bill went up $15.


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 1, 2009)

Ok so i now have some dry totals ! I still have the two big girls to chop they are ambering up now prob a few more days all total i got about 2.75-3.25 oz so far (not sure how much i smoked) i should pull another two oz minimum of the big girls so 5+ oz under 20 cfls not too bad it will greatly improve with the dr bud box and the new setup!! I just did the math im under a 1/2 gram a watt like i said the drbud box will do at least 1.5 grams per watt great learning experiance pics of the dry goods and the two big girls later!


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Mar 1, 2009)

winkdogg420 said:


> im running 460 watts of cfl right now and my bill didnt change at all i changed all the bulbs in the house to cfl and i keep a lil closer eye on not wasting electricity and that seems to even out for the 20 bulbs!!!! depending on the setup i choose i wont be using that much more power than i am now maybe double?? prob 20-30usd a month tops i can save that by only using the dryer and washer for full loads , and turning off the tv when im on the computer... i will just try to offset the cost


Good Idea, I like the sketches, very nice!


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 1, 2009)

i chopped the two big girls im pretty happy ! it will be better next run .. i still have the pot vine flowering and the three 12/12 from seed girls looking great! i will keep postinghere untill i rebuild and start a new journal!

thanks to all the guys who helped and fuck you to all who doubted me ! 4 dollar bottle of shultz start to finish!! killer nugs what more could you ask for!!!


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Mar 1, 2009)

winkdogg420 said:


> i chopped the two big girls im pretty happy ! it will be better next run .. i still have the pot vine flowering and the three 12/12 from seed girls looking great! i will keep postinghere untill i rebuild and start a new journal!
> 
> thanks to all the guys who helped and fuck you to all who doubted me ! 4 dollar bottle of shultz start to finish!! killer nugs what more could you ask for!!!


YEEEEAH!!! thats what im talkin bout my dude!! gardenstate 4real!! enjoy those nugs!


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 1, 2009)

maybe soon we will be the legal garden state!




warisnottheanswer said:


> YEEEEAH!!! thats what im talkin bout my dude!! gardenstate 4real!! enjoy those nugs!


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Mar 1, 2009)

winkdogg420 said:


> maybe soon we will be the legal garden state!


hell yea but until then lol


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 2, 2009)

a few more pics from the chop !!!!!!man that stuff is stinkin! and the freshly loaded bubble cloner the clones got here so fast i didnt get the plant holding discs yet but the foil / plastic wrap will do! things are looking good!!


----------



## dsn (Mar 2, 2009)

That`s a DIY bubble cloner?


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 2, 2009)

it would look cool painted black with the lil sponges holding the plants but i got the clones faster than i thought! but that is all a bubble cloner is a bucket with water and an air stone making tho optimum enviorment for clones to root ,then they hit the dirt!




dsn said:


> That`s a DIY bubble cloner?


----------



## dsn (Mar 2, 2009)

winkdogg420 said:


> it would look cool painted black with the lil sponges holding the plants but i got the clones faster than i thought! but that is all a bubble cloner is a bucket with water and an air stone making tho optimum enviorment for clones to root ,then they hit the dirt!


After how many days You can put them in soil?


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 2, 2009)

they should have a nice root system in 2-3 weeks but you can grow them longer as long as the roots dont tangle i added a lil rooting horomone to the water no nutes thought!



dsn said:


> After how many days You can put them in soil?


----------



## Anotheroldephart (Mar 2, 2009)

Those do look great considering the cold the went through. Now we know the easiest method of shipping, don't we*s*


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 2, 2009)

brilliant!!


----------



## sugaryDAVE (Mar 2, 2009)

winkdog whats up man, i just got my laptop back, whats good?


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Mar 2, 2009)

winkdogg420 said:


> a few more pics from the chop !!!!!!man that stuff is stinkin! and the freshly loaded bubble cloner the clones got here so fast i didnt get the plant holding discs yet but the foil / plastic wrap will do! things are looking good!!


thats whats u wink diy is the way to go my dude! u should make me one i suck at clonin so far lol


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 2, 2009)

i chopped the big girls and the 12/12 girls are booming ! i got seven white widow clones rooting now! hope your doin ok! shoot me your addy so i can send you somethin!



sugaryDAVE said:


> winkdog whats up man, i just got my laptop back, whats good?


----------



## sugaryDAVE (Mar 2, 2009)

i got nothin growing yet but i hope i do soon, and yeah for sure, i wish i had my bud id be smokin it right now ,


----------



## Baz (Mar 3, 2009)

Lol i just ran out of squidgy black, and found a bud from my first harvest ha ha!

Bonus! how you doing wink, i got 11 ak47 clones all rooted now i believe


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 3, 2009)

i have a few oz drying and seven white widow clones rooting i'd say things are looking up. i finally got a check 3 weeks late so i should get another one in a few days so i can get things going with the room makeover and the overseas conection can start!! 






Baz said:


> Lol i just ran out of squidgy black, and found a bud from my first harvest ha ha!
> 
> Bonus! how you doing wink, i got 11 ak47 clones all rooted now i believe


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 4, 2009)

tight nugs wink 


isnt it great to finally have your own shit


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 4, 2009)

howwwwwwwww sweeeeeeeeet it is!


----------



## dsn (Mar 4, 2009)

420weedman said:


> isnt it great to finally have your own shit


This is best today read sentence.


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 4, 2009)

i dont understand??




dsn said:


> This is best today read sentence.


----------



## dsn (Mar 4, 2009)

That was best sentence Ive read today.


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 4, 2009)

thanks for the superthrive neef!!! now i can roll with the big boys! i already gave the clones a drop!! dont forget to pm your info!

thanks again!
winkdogg


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Mar 4, 2009)

winkdogg420 said:


> i have a few oz drying and seven white widow clones rooting i'd say things are looking up. i finally got a check 3 weeks late so i should get another one in a few days so i can get things going with the room makeover and the overseas conection can start!!


them nugs lookin right my dude! keep em comin!


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 4, 2009)

i have three lil girls 12/12 from seed and seven white widows in the bubble cloner!





warisnottheanswer said:


> them nugs lookin right my dude! keep em comin!


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Mar 4, 2009)

winkdogg420 said:


> i have three lil girls 12/12 from seed and seven white widows in the bubble cloner!


thats whats up! ill be choppin my trainwreck and mazar next tuesday so in bout 2weeks ill be burn my nugs too


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 4, 2009)

i speed dried the first chop and only cured a few days on the big final chop im slow drying and curing . the cureing is the key even the speed dried the nugs get nice as time goes by in the jars... like wine better with age no joke!




warisnottheanswer said:


> thats whats up! ill be choppin my trainwreck and mazar next tuesday so in bout 2weeks ill be burn my nugs too


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Mar 4, 2009)

winkdogg420 said:


> i speed dried the first chop and only cured a few days on the big final chop im slow drying and curing . the cureing is the key even the speed dried the nugs get nice as time goes by in the jars... like wine better with age no joke!


ill keep that in mind. first time i ever cured(or so i thought) was with 3oz of my boy's gdp i tried to dry it with a space heater (before i join here or read any books on growin lol) it was crispy on the outside wet in the middle it was harsh as hell but the high was on the money


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 4, 2009)

yeah you let the whole bud get totally light and crispy then jar it ! the nugs get tight just from being in the jar after a week you really notice it!


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 5, 2009)

your gonna love that white widow !... i cant wait to havest mine ... shes been in for at least 9 weeks now


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 5, 2009)

i already have new growth so they are alive but no roots yet!




420weedman said:


> your gonna love that white widow !... i cant wait to havest mine ... shes been in for at least 9 weeks now


----------



## MurderAlley (Mar 6, 2009)

winkdogg420 said:


> i already have new growth so they are alive but no roots yet!



Whoa man!! You totally have your system running right along!!! I havent seen your thread since you built that bubble cloner!!!!!!!! I guess i somehow got unsuscribbed, Glad i found it again!!! Everything looks great man! Keep it up!! Im about to o read thru and see what i missed!


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice job, buds look dank! Shultz and superthive work great. Do u have a total dry wt. buds smoked and not, rough est. And Can having street lights (if growing outside) affect the speed of you budding time, i can see my arm outside, I know they can stand some minute light because the moon, etc.? And can I take clones from a budding plant? i have this plant that is beautiful, smells fruity,musty, and somewhat spicy all the main tastes and smells, so i wanna clone it but its 4 wks in2 budding. Ill try to reveg it after harvest. Is it possible for a hermaphrodite plant to just produce seeds and not sacks, i think mine is doing this. Are hermy seeds feminized?


----------



## Kruzty (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice porn my friend.I can almost smell those nugs over here. I'm like a kid waitin for x-mas over here. Every time I have ta roll one of those rope weed joints I think about the girls growin.SHIT weed no more .


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 6, 2009)

wow alot of questions i will answer in order ok

1 total dry weight 4.25-5.00 oz total dry
2 street light might f things up get a light meter as long as its at zero your ok
3 clones from a flowering plant are really hard to keep alive!just re-vegg
4 if plant has just seeds it got polinated by a male plant,not a herm!
5 herm seeds are not "feminized" and can be mutant but i have had gread luck with some ive used 90+% fems 

think thats it!

winkdogg


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 6, 2009)

soon we will have more than we need! i got a qp out of cfls on my first indoor we can only go up from here!




Kruzty said:


> Nice porn my friend.I can almost smell those nugs over here. I'm like a kid waitin for x-mas over here. Every time I have ta roll one of those rope weed joints I think about the girls growin.SHIT weed no more .


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks Wink, I couldnt find those on FAQS, i checked. Very helpful. And Im positive that its a hermy, in the beginnning i cut off a few pollen sacks and it also has pistils, and now I see what appears to be seeds coming out of pods. Couldnt have been pollinated, because the other 3 plants i have are 100%females, unless some one else is growing lol. How many plants did you have in order to get qp wit cfls? Did you electric bill change alot, how much did it tack on total for one harvest?


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 7, 2009)

My electric bill has gone down since i started growing! When i bought my cfls i bought enough for the whole house so that saves a bunch and i have been alot more careful about wasting electricity ie. No small laundry loads no tv when on the computer ... My bill is now down a steady $15usd every month running 460watts 12hrs a day soon to be more like 1000watts


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Mar 7, 2009)

gud, ima have 2 convert to indoorz


----------



## Burnzy (Mar 9, 2009)

hey winkdogg its telling me you inbox is full

How long did it take you with regular seeds? What lst did you use? Just pinch it after a node when you want to keep it at that height?


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 9, 2009)

i guess you can look back to see when they started im guessing around 3 months total . when they say 8-10 weeks flowering thats from the time that the flowers are established i dont think you can grow smokeable buds in 8 weeks /even lowriders are 10-12 weeks total..




Burnzy said:


> hey winkdogg its telling me you inbox is full
> 
> How long did it take you with regular seeds? What lst did you use? Just pinch it after a node when you want to keep it at that height?


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Mar 9, 2009)

winkdogg420 said:


> i guess you can look back to see when they started im guessing around 3 months total . when they say 8-10 weeks flowering thats from the time that the flowers are established i dont think you can grow smokeable buds in 8 weeks /even lowriders are 10-12 weeks total..


interesting to know i thought u count from when u flip them 2 12/12. no wonder alot of my trichomes are still white lol daaam


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 9, 2009)

they tell you crazy stuff like flowers in 6-8 weeks but if you count from 12/12 in six weeks you wouldnt want to smoke that herb! when the plant gets white hairs pretty much all over i start the count my first grow flowered for 16-18 weeks from 12/12....maybe some strains in the perfect enviorment could bud in 8-10 but any shorter than that seems to young to me





warisnottheanswer said:


> interesting to know i thought u count from when u flip them 2 12/12. no wonder alot of my trichomes are still white lol daaam


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Mar 9, 2009)

winkdogg420 said:


> they tell you crazy stuff like flowers in 6-8 weeks but if you count from 12/12 in six weeks you wouldnt want to smoke that herb! when the plant gets white hairs pretty much all over i start the count my first grow flowered for 16-18 weeks from 12/12....maybe some strains in the perfect enviorment could bud in 8-10 but any shorter than that seems to young to me


good lookin my dude that really explains alot cuz tomorrow will be 9weeks since i flipped them and the trichs white still lol


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 9, 2009)

I see that 1 dark guy creepin keep your eyes open!




warisnottheanswer said:


> good lookin my dude that really explains alot cuz tomorrow will be 9weeks since i flipped them and the trichs white still lol


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Mar 9, 2009)

winkdogg420 said:


> I see that 1 dark guy creepin keep your eyes open!


 u a hawkeye boy lol i seen it too but thought i it was just an oasis lol its good to know im not trippin!


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 10, 2009)

went to the habitat for humanity re-sale store today! all kinds of goodies there took pics of some of the cabinets and the NEW H.I.D. SECTION!! the store takes donations from all over the state then re-sells the stuff raising money for charity so i get more junk cheap and the program earns more money! right now they have about 30 400 watt mh complete with bulb ,ballast,reflector,glass for 50usd not bad! if your in the jersey area and need lights let me know !


----------



## sugaryDAVE (Mar 10, 2009)

wow wink how many did you get?


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 10, 2009)

i already have 2x400 hps ballasts n sockets with bulbs and a mh 400 i just need to build reflectors and ballast boxes for them...after i figure out what im doing in the room!


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 10, 2009)

damn wink, kickn it up a notch !
my bars are huge !


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 10, 2009)

Only reason i have so many hids is the guy who sold them made me buy the package deal... Im only prob gonna use the hps and stick with cfls for flower and to keep moms alive..


----------



## MurderAlley (Mar 10, 2009)

winkdogg420 said:


> Only reason i have so many hids is the guy who sold them made me buy the package deal... Im only prob gonna use the hps and stick with cfls for flower and to keep moms alive..


Holy mothersucking sheeznat man i need to get out more!! Im about to pay 200 for a 600w and people are throwin em a way for 50!!! forget the internet im going thrift shoppin!


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 11, 2009)

Mean green!! I got your package back today! I will re-send it when i send out seeds tomorrow!


----------



## DIRTBAG (Mar 13, 2009)

I need somemore porn shots daddy oh!....

Those re~sale pic's, now that is a growers paridise...!!!


So, if ya! Could accedently trip and fall on the camera, then maybe slip on an
upload...! "that would be good..."

take a deep breath, and put some cannabis in it...!


Come out and play dog'


db.~tlb!


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 13, 2009)

i dont have much goin right now but i will snap some now! i chopped all the big girls they are already in jars and half gone!! ive had alot of chatter on here so you prob missed a bunch of updates ! i have the three 12/12 from seed BARBWIRE 7 WW clones went belly- up i took the least dead two and threw them in soil(fingers crossed) i also have three A-B Seed CO "HIGH GRADE" just broke the soil along with three random bagseed puppys! pics in a bit! going to the dungeon now !


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 13, 2009)

the three 12/12 from seed "BARBWIRE" girls... three a-b seed co "high grades"(plastic markers in pots). also three random middy beans

and the failed bubble cloner  the WW cuttings were shipped when it was FREEZING cold BRRR so it might not be my fault??? i took the two least dead cuttings and re-trimmed and cut fresh bottoms and re-dipped them in TAKEROOT and put them in soil(i think they might make it in there!)


NOT A WHOLE HELL OF ALOT BUT THATS IT TILL THE REBUILD! OH YEAH LAST PICS ARE THE SUPER DUPER TEMP VEG BOX


----------



## Earl (Mar 14, 2009)

Hey buddy that looks great.
I've seen $150 aero garden produce a lot less.
Good job


----------



## DIRTBAG (Mar 14, 2009)

Lol! Dont have alot going...???

Looking good.

So, when is the rebuild going to happen...???

Db.~tlb!


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 14, 2009)

Im in the process of rebuilding now i will be taking pics! I think the yeild after careful consideration was 4.25 oz- 5.0 oz in the three seperate chops all totaled together


----------



## DIRTBAG (Mar 15, 2009)

Some good numbers there...!

Looking forward to the rebuild action...

Db.~tlb!


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 16, 2009)

The three 12/12 from seed girls are getting some amber trichs already.............the good.

Only 3 seeds stayed alive 1-a-b seed co"high grade" 2 ramdom mid seeds)............the bad


the clones look alive sorta??.........the ugly! And yes two plants in one pot... I will split after a week if they dont die


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Mar 16, 2009)

winkdogg420 said:


> The three 12/12 from seed girls are getting some amber trichs already.............the good.
> 
> Only 3 seeds stayed alive 1-a-b seed co"high grade" 2 ramdom mid seeds)............the bad
> 
> ...


it will work itself out my dude u got the juice!!!


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 16, 2009)

The way i look at it is ... If a seedling isnt strong the plant wont be either... Only the strong survive in my op.......these clones are still holding out so far!


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 18, 2009)

the 12/12 girls are showin some color in the trichs i took two tops off today the rest in a few days then the de-construction and re-construction shall begin! i cleaned the space out a bit.. and pics of the lil babies...and the clones still not dead ???


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Mar 18, 2009)

Wink everything looks great man but i am wondering...

The close up bud pics...are you planning to chop those soon? Maybe I misunderstood, but those ones dont look like they're ready brother!


----------



## marijaneindeed (Mar 19, 2009)

very nice wink dogg, i just read yer whole grow journal, very informative!
thanks you much!

what strain are your plants?


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 19, 2009)

nice wink, you have any plans made up for your new room ?

i want to re-do mine as well


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 19, 2009)

i dont want to put the cart before the horse again , i do have some stuff just starting ... i thought they looked too young too jessee but the trichs are turning and the two tops i clipped already are mostly amber .. these are not going to get bigger in the lil containers i will let them finish up though...here are a few ideas i an kicking around weedman.. now that i have the hids im not sure what im doing now..


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 19, 2009)

so your making a cabinet ? not a room ?


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 19, 2009)

no,the same 4x4x8 space but take better advantage of the space right now its flower or vegg .. its in flower mode and the vegging is happening in my bedroom in a cardboard box lined with mylar right now im using 4x4x4 cube and the bottom is empty wasted space so i willl double the space by using the bottom


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 19, 2009)

iight, looks good flower up top veg on bottom. 
is this in a closet ?

my room in my basement is 6x9 x8 tall
i want to re do with sheet rock and make a little longer
rearrange the veg room and have a little bit more flowering space
and have a real wall separating the 2
and some real doors ... lol


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 19, 2009)

i have 2x400watt hps 2x400mh 1x250mh ..all just parts from the craigslist guy...i cant use anywhere near all that power i bought them as a package deal... here is a pic of the room mostly cleaned out just waiting for the three 12/12 girls to finish up


oh yeah i had gnats for less than a day! i just cleaned the room with light bleach and put sand on top of my soil and water from the bottom

(attention random readers)
im not a newb this is a brainstorming session for all that have followed my grow thus far i dont need anyone to tell me cfls suck i still need to use some in vegg and clone when im done building i will sell off all my extra hids for what i paid for them...or maybe keep them??

i know it sounds crazy but im really thinkin 400mh in the flower room and cfl in vegg/clone... i know , i know, hps for flower and mh for vegg but alot of the og growers swear mh makes stronger weed by developing more crystals than the hps and the buds dont get as big so the thc is spread out less...sounds good to me ... 

now you guys know why things are taking a while....


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 19, 2009)

its a room i built in the basement but its not really framed and sheetrocked so i could make it bigger but i think 4x4x4 x 2 is enough for my needs ....


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 19, 2009)

winkdogg420 said:


> i have 2x400watt hps 2x400mh 1x250mh ..all just parts from the craigslist guy...i cant use anywhere near all that power i bought them as a package deal... here is a pic of the room mostly cleaned out just waiting for the three 12/12 girls to finish up
> 
> 
> oh yeah i had gnats for less than a day! i just cleaned the room with light bleach and put sand on top of my soil and water from the bottom
> ...


word man you need a bigger room ... mines like yours ... just double .. and i keep all my crap under a big table that has a divider between the 2
CFL for veg rocks, i would try one of the dual bulbs mh & hps and ad some uv lighting


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 19, 2009)

here is why i started thinking the mh for flowering and everything else i have read on the subject seems to agree ............here is a quote from USERFRIENDLY

"people change to hps because they don't know any better. Its what someone told them was correct. The red light is going to grow slightly bigger LESS POTENT buds because the trichomes/resin is dilluted by the slightly bigger nugs. The rise in plant material is not proportionate to the rise in trichomes. The halides pump out uvb which force the plant to insulate and protect themselves with more trichomes/resin. Believe that. If you want connoisseur nugs, you grow with halides."


this just makes sense to me im sure a few brows will be raised!!


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 19, 2009)

maybe ill swap out my hps tonight with the MH and let it go for a week ... see if i notice a change

i would get one of the dual bulbs but i think they only come 600 or 1000 watt


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 19, 2009)

i could just make the room 8x4x8 and keep everything off the floor i have a drawling of that somewhere...oh here it is


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 19, 2009)

yea i like that one ... move the bud box under the table
and hang 2 400s for flowering ON the table


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 19, 2009)

i have to build reflectors for all of them(they are just dirty parts in a milk crate )so i guess i could do a dual spectrum... im really happy with the electric bill so far i know when i throw the big boys in there its going to get pricey..i run 460 real watts of cfl with no bill change bc i cfled the rest of the house i dont know where i can save another 400-650 watts???? i was also thinking 400watt metal halides and some 2700k cfls in flower for the mix...


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 19, 2009)

i dont think i can smoke that much bud in 3 months .. i am only growing for me and i dont want to get to the point where i have to sell .. i guess i could give some away to some older patients i know??? i never thought too much weed would be my problems.... 






420weedman said:


> yea i like that one ... move the bud box under the table
> and hang 2 400s for flowering ON the table


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 19, 2009)

im considering switching my veg room to 17/7 to save a little
HPS is text book for flowering, id like to find more info before ruling it out
you could do 1 hps 1 MH and rotate your plants around .... i do so every couple of days my self


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 19, 2009)

i can also move the drbud style bud box to my room so i have some plants near me at all times??


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 19, 2009)

yeah i always shuffle the plants around anyway...


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 19, 2009)

i wanna try making a little cfl bud box.. i got 2 42w 2600 CFLs i need to use

....i think i really will put the MH in my room 2nite


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 19, 2009)

let me know what happens with the mh weedman ... and as for the cfl bud box have you seen drbudgreengenes micro setup i post the link all the time its great he can actually get over a gram per watt the way he does it and he proves it!!!http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=69713&pp=15 its from another forum but you dont need to sign up to read it, he has the "proof" in his signature...i was origionally just going to grow like that buy i like big plants too


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 19, 2009)

Ok so the two ww clones are not getting any new growth but they are not any more dead either???????? Can they pull through?? Has anybody seen worse make it? I just really want the opertunity to grow the ww and it would suck to miss it

and a few pics of some new keif hash


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Mar 19, 2009)

I dont know anything about clones, but that hash looks like some fun


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 19, 2009)

Yeah this is a great batch all from herbs i grew!


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Mar 19, 2009)

Sweet deal bro!

Huge update tonight! Check back in an hour max on my page!


----------



## Winter blues (Mar 19, 2009)

walmart cfls are good for starting plants on a budget, but not very good for penetration. Home depot has better setups with 100 -150 watt compacts (6500 K) for aboud 40 dollars these are much better but still not a MH


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 20, 2009)

it sucked my journal is 100 pages long and you used your first comment talking about the first page! at the bottom there are page numbers ans a "last page" button look through the thread to make sure your ok!




Winter blues said:


> walmart cfls are good for starting plants on a budget, but not very good for penetration. Home depot has better setups with 100 -150 watt compacts (6500 K) for aboud 40 dollars these are much better but still not a MH


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 20, 2009)

winkdogg420 said:


> Ok so the two ww clones are not getting any new growth but they are not any more dead either???????? Can they pull through?? Has anybody seen worse make it? I just really want the opertunity to grow the ww and it would suck to miss it
> 
> and a few pics of some new keif hash


thats why i didnt really care for soil cloning.
same cup filled with water and a piece of cardboard on top to put the cutting through is whats good..
then u can see the roots.

just keep em moist they may pick up !

and i switched my light over to MH last nite


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 20, 2009)

I THINK (TOO MOIST) WAS THE PROB I HAD THE WATER TOO HIGH IN THE BUBBLER ...I JUST AM SOOOO DOWN BECAUSE SOMEBODY WENT THROUGH A BUNCH OF BS TO GET ME THE CLONES AND NOW....

NEXT TIME I GET CUTTINGS I WILL DO A FEW IN SOIL A FEW IN WATER AND A FEW IN THE BUBBLE CLONER WITH LESS WATER IN IT





420weedman said:


> thats why i didnt really care for soil cloning.
> same cup filled with water and a piece of cardboard on top to put the cutting through is whats good..
> then u can see the roots.
> 
> ...


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Mar 20, 2009)

Its ok Wink shit happens. Try and save em'!


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 20, 2009)

100 pages! Almost 1000 posts , thanks to all the guys on riu.com for making my first serious indoor crop a big success! Just gotta finish up the three 12/12 from seed girls then on to bigger better things!


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Mar 20, 2009)

Hell ya bro you deserve it! Remember, everything great ever accomplished in human history was started by a small group of like minded, focused individuals!

Come guess my yield! Plant #1 is the big girl with 4 main colas and plant @2 is the taller, stretchy one that I super cropped!


----------



## MurderAlley (Mar 20, 2009)

Hey wink whats up my man How ya been? Everything looking great! Those 12/12 ladies look good.. About your clones, i nursed one through from about as bad and it was smaller too. Just make sure to keep the ends trimmed off the leaves as soon as they start dying. Ive noticed the dead material spreads alot faster if they are left alone, i kept all my clones really well tripped and all of them have come thru by now even the couple i thought would not make it. Once again looking great!! Ill catch u later.. 

Oh yeah and for your space i recommend a 600w metal halide/hps combo with carbon coal filter and bla bla bla just kidding man just makes me laugh when people come in way late gettin on about your lights!

Ps- Look for a pic update to my thread by tomorrow morning


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 20, 2009)

I am going to rebuild the room so i did ask for advice again to see what people are thinking ..i might put the mh in the bloom room with some 2700k cfls i hear good things! I know its wierd but i kinda understand how it could be better. The mh makes more crystals and resin but less bud mass so the bud will be stronger (theory).... 

And here are some pics of the 12/12 from seed girls im going to start the flush soon maybe just molasses for about 2 weeks then chop chop") i did trim a few early tops they are drying now




murderalley said:


> hey wink whats up my man how ya been? Everything looking great! Those 12/12 ladies look good.. About your clones, i nursed one through from about as bad and it was smaller too. Just make sure to keep the ends trimmed off the leaves as soon as they start dying. Ive noticed the dead material spreads alot faster if they are left alone, i kept all my clones really well tripped and all of them have come thru by now even the couple i thought would not make it. Once again looking great!! Ill catch u later..
> 
> Oh yeah and for your space i recommend a 600w metal halide/hps combo with carbon coal filter and bla bla bla just kidding man just makes me laugh when people come in way late gettin on about your lights!
> 
> Ps- look for a pic update to my thread by tomorrow morning


----------



## sativaperception (Mar 20, 2009)

winkdogg420 said:


> I am going to rebuild the room so i did ask for advice again to see what people are thinking ..i might put the mh in the bloom room with some 2700k cfls i hear good things! I know its wierd but i kinda understand how it could be better. The mh makes more crystals and resin but less bud mass so the bud will be stronger (theory)....
> 
> And here are some pics of the 12/12 from seed girls im going to start the flush soon maybe just molasses for about 2 weeks then chop chop") i did trim a few early tops they are drying now


those are impressive pics man, all from just cfls too! that's friggin awesome. the color is great too, what strain is that?


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 20, 2009)

Barbwire is just a name i came up with for some killer bagseed i get and now i grow i also have done what i can to get it growing accross the country ! Its fast sticky and a great high i love it...as for pics i have a canon a590is i use the macro setting for close ups!




sativaperception said:


> those are impressive pics man, all from just cfls too! That's friggin awesome. The color is great too, what strain is that?


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 20, 2009)

Cfls can really grow some bud if used properly ! I think my biggest nug was around 9 grams dry and very dense so you can even get big tight buds with them if you keep them close:0


----------



## playa869 (Mar 20, 2009)

Hey man im lazy so i didnt wanna read back.but how many cfl's and how many watts???????????????????hit me up i like ur grow..check mines out im sure you'll have sme advice..peACE OUT BRO


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 20, 2009)

the 1000 post in my journal!!!!!!!!!!!!! thanks again for all your support!!!! send me cuttings i need clone mommies!!! haha just kidding ...



when the room is full i run 20-23watters 460 real watts 6500k in veg 2700k for vegg just keep them close  i even get some burn spots bud the plants dont suffer....





playa869 said:


> Hey man im lazy so i didnt wanna read back.but how many cfl's and how many watts???????????????????hit me up i like ur grow..check mines out im sure you'll have sme advice..peACE OUT BRO


----------



## playa869 (Mar 20, 2009)

thanks dude


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 21, 2009)

all the babies are looking healthy i also took a clone in late flowering from the 12/12 from seed girls .just trying to dial-in bubble cloning a bit and some pics of the tops i chopped from the 12/12 girly..on another my room might get smaller not bigger i might have to give up the basement and move to a big cabinet in my den if i do have to move it im going to build a big ass 2-3 room cabinet but it surley wont be as big as the proposed basement space.....kinda pissed , but i have family in need and im the guy with the big house so my basement turns into a guest room...we will see what happens..


----------



## MurderAlley (Mar 21, 2009)

Looking good brother, those nugs look yummy.. Thats a drag about the basement man but what can ya do.. Will u still be using mh in the rebuid or do u have to change ur plans now


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 21, 2009)

i guess we will see just how big i can build the cabinet before i make the light choice... maybe 2 250watt mh 1 in each room plus cfl side lighting i think i have 70" of wall and 40" of depth so the cab will be somewhere near that size i guess..


----------



## DIRTBAG (Mar 22, 2009)

I thought i smelled dank... "like a blood hound"...!!!

All is looking very nice. How are the ww' doing, did they pull 
through, hope i didn't miss that part...!!!


Again, looking very nice...


Db.~tlb!


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 22, 2009)

IM STILL HOLDING ON TO THEM THEY ARE NO MORE DEAD NOR ALIVE SO IM STILL WAITING LIKE I SAID BEFORE NEXT SET OF CUTS I GET WILL GET SPLIT INTO GROUPS... WATER/SOIL/BUBBLE.. TO SEE IF ONE LIVES I REALLY THINK THE COLD SHIPPING KILLED THEM






DIRTBAG said:


> I thought i smelled dank... "like a blood hound"...!!!
> 
> All is looking very nice. How are the ww' doing, did they pull
> through, hope i didn't miss that part...!!!
> ...


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 22, 2009)

winkdogg420 said:


> all the babies are looking healthy i also took a clone in late flowering from the 12/12 from seed girls .just trying to dial-in bubble cloning a bit and some pics of the tops i chopped from the 12/12 girly..on another my room might get smaller not bigger i might have to give up the basement and move to a big cabinet in my den if i do have to move it im going to build a big ass 2-3 room cabinet but it surley wont be as big as the proposed basement space.....kinda pissed , but i have family in need and im the guy with the big house so my basement turns into a guest room...we will see what happens..


 ]

that sucks unless their cool with weed


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 22, 2009)

But 3/4 of the basement is finished and you walk through "my cousins room" to get to the op so in order to give him privacy i will move it upstairs in the den... I think i saw the cabinet(s) im going to ues 48wx28dx80h 99.99 at depot made from mdf and white veneer so they are ready to go i think i can fit two in the den...we will see i will document thouroughly with pics




420weedman said:


> ]
> 
> that sucks unless their cool with weed


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Mar 22, 2009)

So I have attached a few pics of the barbwire. I have it under a 250 watt HPS right now. Last night I turned the lights off for the first time ever, as they have been getting 24/7 light for veg. Today will be the first day of flower.  Yesterday they were due to be watered. I gave them 3 tsp of Grow Big, 1/8 tsp of Open Sesame, one drop of Superthrive. This should help stimulate flowering! I can't wait to see how many fem/males I get!

I also germed the rest of the seeds you sent me Wink. I have another 250 watt HPS that I have plant 3 and 4 from the last drow under right now. But they will be done in two or three weeks. So I figure I have time to get the new seedlings going in some 16 OZ cups under 6500K CFL's for a week or so while those two get done. Then I am gonna throw them in the flower room once there is space. I plan to lollipop them and flower for 8-12 weeks, whatever they need. Hopefully I will get 1/2 OZ per lollipopped plant!

I am also gonna clone the best female and make her my mother! I have a spot picked out to keep her alive and everything! So I will keep the BARB goin bud! I am building a DIY Wick Cloner right now!

I thought you might like to see the progress....kudos to you brother! 

Hope you don't mind me hijacking for a minute, but I thought you would be more than happy to see the progress and hear the plans, given you made it all possible!


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 22, 2009)

Your way farther along than i was at 28 days im glad to see you getting such great growth so far they are going to be awesome!!!! Dont for get they might give a few seeds back at the end but not many at all.. Out of 4-5oz i probably only got 50 seeds i started them in shitty "outside" dirt so they were still lil seedlings after 1 month in that your soil must be making them really happy! I think i have a pic at 30. Days here...cant dfind pics that old i archived them to disk but here is some of what you have coming ...and remember i pulled 5oz with cfl from 5 girls your gonna kill that number! 



bigjesse1922 said:


> so i have attached a few pics of the barbwire. I have it under a 250 watt hps right now. Last night i turned the lights off for the first time ever, as they have been getting 24/7 light for veg. Today will be the first day of flower.  yesterday they were due to be watered. I gave them 3 tsp of grow big, 1/8 tsp of open sesame, one drop of superthrive. This should help stimulate flowering! I can't wait to see how many fem/males i get!
> 
> I also germed the rest of the seeds you sent me wink. I have another 250 watt hps that i have plant 3 and 4 from the last drow under right now. But they will be done in two or three weeks. So i figure i have time to get the new seedlings going in some 16 oz cups under 6500k cfl's for a week or so while those two get done. Then i am gonna throw them in the flower room once there is space. I plan to lollipop them and flower for 8-12 weeks, whatever they need. Hopefully i will get 1/2 oz per lollipopped plant!
> 
> ...


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Mar 22, 2009)

Back on, after a couple of weeks, i really wanna show yall some pics. I gotta get a better cam. They are 11 days until the 8wk mark, man time flies.


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 23, 2009)

WW CLONES ...not to impresive but i seperated the two before the roots could tangle hopefully they take off! and my 800th pic upload! THE HEALTHIER OF THE TWO WILL BE MY CLONE MOTHER IF IT TAKES OFF!


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 23, 2009)

nice man, ive had ones that look like that when they came out of the res.... they recovered


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 23, 2009)

Yeah i have my fingers crossed still ..just wierd there is no new growth??


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 23, 2009)

roots are new growth 
the leaves should come next


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 23, 2009)

Yeah your right i guess they need to grow fuel lines before you can grow the engine


----------



## Baz (Mar 23, 2009)

Hey the one on the left looks like 1 of my good ones


----------



## MurderAlley (Mar 23, 2009)

Congrats on the rooted clones brother!!


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 24, 2009)

I think my two ww will make it they have roots now kinda wish i kept them all now glad to hear your are making it!~


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 24, 2009)

Here are the 12/12 girls looking frosty and 1 is purpling??? And a quickie batwing i whipped up for the spring vegges/or my vegg box whatever??


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 24, 2009)

i have one bush right now ... the whole thing is that color

nice reflector, kinda the way i did mine


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 24, 2009)

Weird huh??


Ok news alert!!!!!!!! 

Barbwire first and second generation are going out in the next few days!
I will seperate and label so you know which is which...the second gen should be better with less light and indoor thats how it was raised! If your expecting some this round pm me to be sure your on the listthey should arive begining of next week...


----------



## BubbaSlick (Mar 25, 2009)

Wow, finally got through this whole thread! Great work Wink, I learned SO MUCH reading here. Definitely +rep


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 25, 2009)

i made another scetch of the tripple stack i think this is the plan ..it will run cheap and easy and cool .. Off to the lumber yard....let me know what you guys think ..im going to cover the insides completely with mylar should be pretty bright! I will run 6500h on the bottom mix spectrum in the middle and 2700k up-top. Im also going to build a sturdy step ladder so i can get in the top... There will be a 6x4"duct running up the side sucking heat and pulling in fresh air from the oposite side i will cut slots and cover with black fabric and a/v filters i might just build it in one peice but three cubes will move easier and i can run them side by side at a later date!....tell me what you guys think!


----------



## MurderAlley (Mar 25, 2009)

Looks pretty good to me. Will you do some kinda scrog or sog?


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 25, 2009)

Sog in small containers from clones every week four clones go into flower then after 8-10 weeks i start pulling out 4 when 4 go in each plant should yeild 8-12 grams dried ..lil lolly-pops if i get 2-3 moms going i can be pulling a half z a week of a few diff kinds of bud ..perpetual stash...never run out, plus lots of small plants will keep me busy if they take ten weeks i will eventually have 40 budding beauties at once ...continuously...


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 25, 2009)

http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=69713&pp=15 THIS IS WHERE I GOT THE IDEA THIS GUY DRBUDGREENGENES IS LIKE THE GOD OF MICRO-MINI GROWS IN MY OPINION.. HE CAN PULL OVER A GRAM PER WAT EASILY WITH CFLS!! ITS A REALLY LONG THREAD BUT YOU DONT NEED TO SIGN UP TO READ IT!1


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 26, 2009)

u and ur dr bud .... lol

must be watered every other day he sez


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 26, 2009)

BUT I TEACH HIS WAYS LIKE ITS THE GOSPIL!!! I HAVE READ HIS THREADS AND I JUST CANT FIND ANYONE DOING IT ANT BETTER EVERY-ONE NEEDS A MASTER TO FOLLOW. THEN WE CAN ALTER THE PLAN TO FIT OUR NEEDS YOU SHOW ME ANOTHER GUY PULLING 1-2 GRAMS OF KILLER NUGS PER WATT CFL AND I WILL START QUOTING THEM I DONT THINK ANYONE ON HERE IS PULLING THAT KINDA WEIGHT FROM CFLS??? NOW THAT IM GETTING STUCK WITH LESS SPACE IT SEEMS TO BE THE LOGICAL SOLUTION.... IN A YEAR OR SO WHEN I GET THE BASEMENT I WILL BE SINGING THE PRAISE OF STINKBUD ,PERHAPS!


I WONDER IF DRBUD EVEN KNOWS I EXIST HAHAHA JK.. BUT I BET I HAVE POSTED THAT LINK 50TIMES AT LEAST...WISH SOMEBODY WAS PUMPING UP MY THREAD LIKE THAT!



420weedman said:


> u and ur dr bud .... lol
> 
> must be watered every other day he sez


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 26, 2009)

winkdogg420 said:


> BUT I TEACH HIS WAYS LIKE ITS THE GOSPIL!!! I HAVE READ HIS THREADS AND I JUST CANT FIND ANYONE DOING IT ANT BETTER EVERY-ONE NEEDS A MASTER TO FOLLOW. THEN WE CAN ALTER THE PLAN TO FIT OUR NEEDS YOU SHOW ME ANOTHER GUY PULLING 1-2 GRAMS OF KILLER NUGS PER WATT CFL AND I WILL START QUOTING THEM I DONT THINK ANYONE ON HERE IS PULLING THAT KINDA WEIGHT FROM CFLS??? NOW THAT IM GETTING STUCK WITH LESS SPACE IT SEEMS TO BE THE LOGICAL SOLUTION.... IN A YEAR OR SO WHEN I GET THE BASEMENT I WILL BE SINGING THE PRAISE OF STINKBUD ,PERHAPS!
> 
> 
> I WONDER IF DRBUD EVEN KNOWS I EXIST HAHAHA JK.. BUT I BET I HAVE POSTED THAT LINK 50TIMES AT LEAST...WISH SOMEBODY WAS PUMPING UP MY THREAD LIKE THAT!


if i were you (if you havent already done this) i would be looking for OTHER people who have copied his set up ... and see what they are yielding and what strain they are doing it with.

like you said ... you cant find anyone else pulling that kinda weight.... it may just be the strain he has ... or their could be some bs involved.

if it is a solid good plan... there should be duplicate results with the same setup


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 26, 2009)

THERE ARE A TON OF SIMILAR GROWS WITH SIMILAR RESULTS ON http://www.icmag.com/ic/index.php THEY ALL GET ABOUT THE SAME RESULTS JUST NOT MANY PEOPLE ON HERE DO IT... MAYBE WHEN I GET IT UP AND RUNNING PEOPLE WILL FOLLOW ME HE ALSO HAS BEEN CHALLENGED BY MANY PEOPLE THROUGHOUT THE THREAD , AND HAS BROKEN IT DOWN WITH PICS EVERY 48 HOURS TO PROVE WHAT CAN BE PRODUCED EVEN WITH PICS OF THE SCALE WEIGHING NUGS I READ THE WHOLE THING BEFORE I STARTED QUOTING HIM... I KNOW HOW MUCH B.S. IS SPUED ON THE NET BUT I TRULEY BELEIVE HE IS THE REAL DEAL...I WOULD LOVE TO JOIN ICMAG BUT I BARLEY KEEP UP WITH ALL THE PEOPLE I MET ON HERE..FOR A WHILE HE HAD THE EVERY 48 HOURS THREAD IN THE SIGNATURE BUT HE TOOK IT DOWN ..IM SURE ITS IN THERE SOMEWHERE THANKS FOR LOOKING OUT 420 BUT I THINK ANYONE WHO READS IT WILL AGREE HE DOESNT SEEM LIKE A BULL SHITTER GIVE IT A READ WHEN YOU GET A FEW HOURS AND LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU THINK...

THANKS AGAIN FOR LOOKIN OUT BUD, WINKDOGG  EDIT:*** ALL CAPS DIDNT FIX IT SELF CAUSE I ADDED THE LINK ..IM NOT YELLING





420weedman said:


> if i were you (if you havent already done this) i would be looking for OTHER people who have copied his set up ... and see what they are yielding and what strain they are doing it with.
> 
> like you said ... you cant find anyone else pulling that kinda weight.... it may just be the strain he has ... or their could be some bs involved.
> 
> if it is a solid good plan... there should be duplicate results with the same setup


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 26, 2009)

winkdogg420 said:


> THERE ARE A TON OF SIMILAR GROWS WITH SIMILAR RESULTS ON http://www.icmag.com/ic/index.php THEY ALL GET ABOUT THE SAME RESULTS JUST NOT MANY PEOPLE ON HERE DO IT... MAYBE WHEN I GET IT UP AND RUNNING PEOPLE WILL FOLLOW ME HE ALSO HAS BEEN CHALLENGED BY MANY PEOPLE THROUGHOUT THE THREAD , AND HAS BROKEN IT DOWN WITH PICS EVERY 48 HOURS TO PROVE WHAT CAN BE PRODUCED EVEN WITH PICS OF THE SCALE WEIGHING NUGS I READ THE WHOLE THING BEFORE I STARTED QUOTING HIM... I KNOW HOW MUCH B.S. IS SPUED ON THE NET BUT I TRULEY BELEIVE HE IS THE REAL DEAL...I WOULD LOVE TO JOIN ICMAG BUT I BARLEY KEEP UP WITH ALL THE PEOPLE I MET ON HERE..FOR A WHILE HE HAD THE EVERY 48 HOURS THREAD IN THE SIGNATURE BUT HE TOOK IT DOWN ..IM SURE ITS IN THERE SOMEWHERE THANKS FOR LOOKING OUT 420 BUT I THINK ANYONE WHO READS IT WILL AGREE HE DOESNT SEEM LIKE A BULL SHITTER GIVE IT A READ WHEN YOU GET A FEW HOURS AND LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU THINK...
> 
> THANKS AGAIN FOR LOOKIN OUT BUD, WINKDOGG  EDIT:*** ALL CAPS DIDNT FIX IT SELF CAUSE I ADDED THE LINK ..IM NOT YELLING



STOP YELLING AT ME !!!!
lol

i've been through most of drbuds thread .... send me a link to someone else doing his setup  .... thats what i wanna see now


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 26, 2009)

There are at least 5 in the thread i will find them for ya later i need to run out but i will look into it..





420weedman said:


> stop yelling at me !!!!
> Lol
> 
> i've been through most of drbuds thread .... Send me a link to someone else doing his setup  .... Thats what i wanna see now


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 26, 2009)

winkdogg420 said:


> There are at least 5 in the thread i will find them for ya later i need to run out but i will look into it..


iight lemme know !

and that your avatar pic is the worst guide ever made for determining when to harvest .....lol
6-7 weeks - ready
8 weeks - too late (your shits dead and brown now wont get you high )

like this i found about curing in the FAQ 

"Make sure you hang the plants so that they do not touch each other (invites mold). With constant temp and humidity, the plants should be ready for manicuring in 3-4 weeks. At this time trim colas from the main stalk, and trim large and medium fan leaves (save them for making hash), leaving most of the smaller leaves sticking out of the bud in tact. Hang them up again and for a day or two, until 'popcorn' dry. The stems should snap when you bend them, and the bud should be dry, but not brittle. Now for the curing... "

3-4 weeks hanging ?? by that time youd be curing the dust you have left after taking them down


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 26, 2009)

I USE THE AVATAR FOR THE PIC NOT THE WORDS...I USUALLY SIDE NOTE THAT WHEN I SHARE IT...HERE ARE SOME MORE OF THOSE MICRO GROWS 
http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=88361..... 


..http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=94409&page=4...


.http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=85930..

..http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=94409

I MIGHT NOT HAVE GOTTEN THE BEGINING OF THEM ALL BUT THAT WILL GET YOU THERE

I WILL CHANGE THE AVATAR UNTILL ITS EDITED


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 26, 2009)

Here are a set of update pics ... Gettin there but the bw is a slow finisher...i think that purp plant is another strain that slipped in she doesnt smell like the other two either?? I think i need thinner containers but i hate not to use all the double gulps ive been saving but they do get kinda wide in them...but i did top these..also a root shot ..doesnt look root bound to me and the girls seem happy so i guess its ok...


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 26, 2009)

ill have to go through those threads when i get home and pack a bong .... i like those big gulp containers but i wouldn't cut them down as much as u did


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Mar 26, 2009)

420weedman said:


> "Make sure you hang the plants so that they do not touch each other (invites mold). With constant temp and humidity, the plants should be ready for manicuring in 3-4 weeks. At this time trim colas from the main stalk, and trim large and medium fan leaves (save them for making hash), leaving most of the smaller leaves sticking out of the bud in tact. Hang them up again and for a day or two, until 'popcorn' dry. The stems should snap when you bend them, and the bud should be dry, but not brittle. Now for the curing... "
> 
> 3-4 weeks hanging ?? by that time youd be curing the dust you have left after taking them down


For real! All of my stuff was dry after 4 days!! My nugs were not real dense though, but still

You guys should stop by my page! I have harvested, completely re-done my grow room, taken clones, germed and planted new seeds, weighed my harvest...etc. Its like a ghost town on my page.


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 26, 2009)

I will be over shortly! Jesse..WEEDMAN WAS POINTING OUT THE BAD ADVICE  MY BUDS dry in like 5 days tops for the dense nuggets 2-3 days for the fluffy stuff then they hit the jar i think the most important part!..i dont know where these people are drying for 3 weeks?? I guess in a cold damp basement maybe a week or two but i would think mold would form??


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Mar 26, 2009)

winkdogg420 said:


> I will be over shortly! Jesse..WEEDMAN WAS POINTING OUT THE BAD ADVICE  MY BUDS dry in like 5 days tops for the dense nuggets 2-3 days for the fluffy stuff then they hit the jar i think the most important part!..i dont know where these people are drying for 3 weeks?? I guess in a cold damp basement maybe a week or two but i would think mold would form??


Oh I know bro I was just in agreement. I have mine in jars now. I have been taking them out for 15 minutes twice a day and storing them in the cupboard under my bathroom sink. It's not wet at all, but nice and cool as well as dark. 

Wink, I am an idiot. I will post the pics again, I forgot that when I was posting them my browser froze before it got finished....derrrrrrrr 

You are really moving up in the world bro your op is goin like crazy sophisticated now! I have 18 of the barbs germed and planted. Waiting for sprouts!

Ok check my page here in a sec for my pics.


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 26, 2009)

Its not running yet just on papaer the build is starting soon i think i will start a new thread with the build details and "dirtbag" style updates! In 10-12 weeks it should be perpetual and running its ass off!! I will always have watering to keep me busy and i will be drying/jaring/trimming/smoking every week once the cycle gets going!!!!! I will stop back to check out the pics mine freezes all the time one time i did like 60 pics 4 at a time and it would only post the last four! We have our glitches on here but i guess its alot of work keeping all this shit up and running all the time..tons of info and pictures getting organized and assembled so even the stoniest of stoners can figure it out i still hate the search on here


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 26, 2009)

I PICKES UP A FRIEND AT THE AIRPORT TODAY IN RETURN HE PICKED ME UP A LIL PRESENT!!! HE WENT TO SEATTLE AND HIM AND A FRIEND DROVE UP TO VANCOUVER GOT SOME COOL STUFF WHILE THEY WERE THERE!! HE GRABBED A 10 PACK OF DOUBLE BUBBLE INFO BELOW!! I GOTTA SPLIT THEM WITH ANOTHER FRIEND BUT THATS ONE OF THE STRAINS I WILL HAVE GOING IN THE TRIPPLE STACK!! ALONG WITH THE WHITE WIDOW AND PROBABLY THE BARBWIRE THE GUY AT THE STORE SAID IT WAS A GREAT INDOOR STRAIN AND ONE OF THE EASIEST CROSSES TO MAINTAIN AND ITS A FAST CLONER TOO IM A HAPPY CAMPER NOW


Dubble Bubble aka Bubblegum x Burmese 
Anyone whos grown both of these plants has had to wonder about the potential of this genetic cross. The flavour is a sensory delight thats a cross of her parents but distinct and unique. Bubblegum adds a little more weight by piling multiplies of thick calyxes adorned with long pistils into her buds while Burmeses distinct branching patterns remain visible. Her aroma is intoxicating when fresh and enchanting while burning. Her weight is directly proportional to her root mass and plant size. Grown in a two gallon pot her flowering time ranges between 7-9 weeks with a yield of 90-115 grams / 3-4 ounces


----------



## Old Frog (Mar 27, 2009)

winkdogg420 said:


> Dubble Bubble aka Bubblegum x Burmese
> Anyone whos grown both of these plants has had to wonder about the potential of this genetic cross...


Man that's a nice friend to have wink. Sounds like an awesome cross! Did he get the seeds from Kind Seed? Wish I could trade a few Jack Flash clones with you...


----------



## MurderAlley (Mar 27, 2009)

Man weed growing destiny must be on yous side!!!! Another great come up!! As soon as u got those babies goin youl catch me on a greyhound bus goin thatta way!! lol jk real nice sounding strain


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 27, 2009)

I dont think ive ever smoked a hybrid of that quality of genetics before should be great!


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 28, 2009)

i had to swing the ax on the 12/12 girls today... i would have liked to wait another week or two but things go a lil crazy over here so i wacked em they are very sticky and stinky...covered in crystals.... just starting to get amber so its gonna be heady i will post weights and smoke report asap....here are some pics from the trim session..and here we grow again


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Mar 28, 2009)

Fuck ya bro! Those look like some tasty nugs!


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 28, 2009)

ya and i tell you what that looks like a lot of bud all from way less than a gallon of soil mix...they were in 20oz pots i bet i got 1.5z's dry !! im never growing buds in big pots again!! just clone moms!


----------



## Old Frog (Mar 28, 2009)

winkdogg420 said:


> im never growing buds in big pots again!!



Dude, do not discount the big pots...


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 28, 2009)

i ve seen those big bitches before there great! dont get me wrong if you have the space and the light go for it , but for my needs the smaller pots have way less wasted space than my old 3gallon girls...if i lolly pop in these 20oz containers i should be able to grow a 20+ gram bud in a 4"x4" so 80+g's per square foot!! that will work for me in the new micro system...



Old Frog said:


> Dude, do not discount the big pots...


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 28, 2009)

since i chopped the flowering plants down its gonna be vegg time for a while here are the 2 remaining widow cuts they have rooted and new growth is finally here!! a lil hard to see in the pics i will get more in the next few days!


----------



## clowdy (Mar 29, 2009)

those pics on this page and the last are looking great :0)
they came out nice guy :0)
i need to take a trip down there some day and chill with u :0)


----------



## Old Frog (Mar 29, 2009)

Wink, what happened to those little babies in your last pic-post? They look roasted...?


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 29, 2009)

ok they started life 5 states away ,were shipped in the freezing cold then spent 2 weeks in my failed bubble cloner.soooo i re-sliced re-dipped and stuck them in my soil mix...then it took about another week and a half to root them and now ....6-8 weeks after they were cut they are finally getting some new growth!! i think i know where i went wrong with the bubbler so on the next batch i should have them rooted in a week to 10 days.. i will need a pace like that to keep the micro perpetual running smoothly. the cloner temp was too cold im getting a small heater and a seed mat heater for soil clones and seedlings...





Old Frog said:


> Wink, what happened to those little babies in your last pic-post? They look roasted...?


----------



## Old Frog (Mar 29, 2009)

Holy shit. . . I forgot about the epic clone adventure! Glad that those things are still alive. Good thing weed is basically the most tenacious plant on the planet!

My aero-clone box, if elevated off the ground (caster-wheels under plywood) stays warm on the pump motor's heat alone...well, that and the 400w light above it. But if it needed more, I'd probably get a small aquarium heater because it's a lot cheaper to just warm the water and not the whole room with some 600-1000w space heater. 

For seeds, I fold them in a damp paper towel and then shove the thing between my bedroom mattress and box spring for a week. The dark insular environment makes them pop every time!


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 29, 2009)

yeah im almost 100% on germing only lost some in peat pucks ...bad water.. but yeah these clones mean alot to me so i did all i could to save them..


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 31, 2009)

ok all the veggies ive seen on here got me pumped up so i turned over a 8x10 garden in the yard and germed a ton of veggies..72 peat pucks all starting to pop!! and the temp vegg room is doing well ton of new sprouts on the ww clone and the high grade and pres choice are doing well as well as the newest barbwire the new cabinet is under construction...and im still getting the barbwire together for mailing...coming soon!


----------



## Old Frog (Mar 31, 2009)

New growth on the clones! Nice!!

Like the veggie shots too! I just did the same thing yesterday and today here! Germinating 15 different seeds for the outdoor garden this summer! 

Dual victory gardens FTW!!

Oh yeah, and I went to that Dr. Greenbud's (Red Eyed Jedi) thread on the other forum..holy shit man, that guy has an insanely efficient setup!! 2.25gpw is amazing, no matter what size the grow. That it's all battery powered is unreal. That guy uses the Force alright...


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 31, 2009)

now you can see why im not angry about shrinking my grow even at i gram per watt i will have more than i can smoke so even with problems in 10 weeks or so i will have a continuous harvest ..and the new carbon setup in the cabinet will also filter a small drying room too i just love the way the small plants look my three girls just pulled 41 grams dry from the 20oz containers in the cab i should be able to get 30 ish so 1.5 oz a week in head nugs!! three in per week and three out




Old Frog said:


> New growth on the clones! Nice!!
> 
> Like the veggie shots too! I just did the same thing yesterday and today here! Germinating 15 different seeds for the outdoor garden this summer!
> 
> ...


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Mar 31, 2009)

my dude winkdog he had a farm e-i-e-i-o and on his farm he had some bud e-i-e-i-o wit a barbwire here and a white widow there, here a bud there a bud every week more BUD BUD


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 31, 2009)

im putting that quote in my signature ... funny stuff!



warisnottheanswer said:


> my dude winkdog he had a farm e-i-e-i-o and on his farm he had some bud e-i-e-i-o wit a barbwire here and a white widow there, here a bud there a bud every week more BUD BUD


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Mar 31, 2009)

winkdogg420 said:


> im putting that quote in my signature ... funny stuff!


hell yea!! thats whats up


----------



## clowdy (Apr 1, 2009)

thats great to hear wink!!!!
im happy for ya!!!
glad to see thing are working out :0)


----------



## ceasxnation (Apr 3, 2009)

i wonder how many growers there are here in nj, waiting for them to pass that bill, 6 plants are a lot too have. im just having 2 at a time. trying to master a stealthy grow closet with 150w hps till this bill reaches obama. legalize!!


----------



## winkdogg420 (Apr 3, 2009)

here are a few pics of the veggies and the vegging girls... the widow is all new growth i removed all og plant matter.. the high grade and pres choice look good as well...and the barbwire is vigerous as usual...


----------



## Old Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

winkdogg420 said:


> the high grade and pres choice look good as well...and the barbwire is vigerous as usual...


Those all look very happy! That Barbwire looks fucking aggressive, I like it!


----------



## winkdogg420 (Apr 3, 2009)

i still have a ton of it left if you want to give it a shot let me know! i still havent sent this most recent batch out yey ive been busy sorry guys..soon pm me frog if you want some just remember i got the seed from bagweed then grew the first batch that got polinated by late males so it was from a herm potentially 1 generation ago but my seeds came from x-ing..


----------



## clowdy (Apr 6, 2009)

whats up wink cant say hi no more :0(


----------



## winkdogg420 (Apr 6, 2009)

Just gettin busy with the weather gettin warmer im not on the computer as much! How is everybody??


----------



## MurderAlley (Apr 6, 2009)

Clowdy-What happened to your bad ass joker painting avatar


----------



## Old Frog (Apr 6, 2009)

winkdogg420 said:


> Just gettin busy with the weather gettin warmer im not on the computer as much! How is everybody??


Yeah man same here. Been enjoying the awesome weather up here lately.


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Apr 7, 2009)

Sorry Wink. I honestly feel regretful for posting that bullshit while I was pissed off.

I won't post here anymore, but I figured I would post an apology to your page so you at least know that while I was disrespectful in the moment, I really have a lot of respect for you.

So hopefully you can be the bigger man than I chose to be and accept my apology brother!

Peace and Pot


----------



## ibitinga (Apr 7, 2009)

hey windogg nice stuff you got going on ma8!!!!

I have about the same space as you do but not in the basement(im assuming from pics ur setup is in the basement) I still have not set up my grow room which is actually going to be a 4x4x8 corner of a closet....I was thinking of a 400hps to 600hps and just lining the walls with mylar and putting a big door like you have on yours. The only thing is I am worried about the smell so that means I would have to make the door the whole height of the wall 8ft and use an exhaust fan with a carbon filter in there!?!?! well just trying to get some good ideas from experienced guys like you....looks like your doing a good job even with the CFLs keep it up!!! thanx ma8!!!!


----------



## winkdogg420 (Apr 7, 2009)

my whole house stunk during flower! i had no filter running and the smell came right through my hard wood floors upstairs. if you cant vent the stank air out than you need to carbon filter it. even the diy filters work if you build them right!




ibitinga said:


> hey windogg nice stuff you got going on ma8!!!!
> 
> I have about the same space as you do but not in the basement(im assuming from pics ur setup is in the basement) I still have not set up my grow room which is actually going to be a 4x4x8 corner of a closet....I was thinking of a 400hps to 600hps and just lining the walls with mylar and putting a big door like you have on yours. The only thing is I am worried about the smell so that means I would have to make the door the whole height of the wall 8ft and use an exhaust fan with a carbon filter in there!?!?! well just trying to get some good ideas from experienced guys like you....looks like your doing a good job even with the CFLs keep it up!!! thanx ma8!!!!


----------



## winkdogg420 (Apr 7, 2009)

ok here is another 9 widow clones all in soil this time im not taking any chances also the two widows that made it after the bubble cloner fail so thats 11 widows all girls..a-b seed co. high grade and pres.choice(sex un-known) and three v.i.s.c. double bubble (sex unknown) veg will be boring for a while but i will drop the new link for the new cab soon!


----------



## Old Frog (Apr 8, 2009)

winkdogg420 said:


> but i will drop the new link for the new cab soon!


Looking sweet!  Friggin' grow you little girls!


----------



## winkdogg420 (Apr 8, 2009)

dont sweat it we all have bad days ! id rather you yell at me than your girl or somethin





bigjesse1922 said:


> Sorry Wink. I honestly feel regretful for posting that bullshit while I was pissed off.
> 
> I won't post here anymore, but I figured I would post an apology to your page so you at least know that while I was disrespectful in the moment, I really have a lot of respect for you.
> 
> ...


----------



## DIRTBAG (Apr 10, 2009)

Very nice...!!!
Looks like im will be running a little behind the pack.
I dont clone for anothier wk...

Just save some room at the smoking table will ya!


Db.~tlb!


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Apr 10, 2009)

winkdogg420 said:


> dont sweat it we all have bad days ! id rather you yell at me than your girl or somethin


Thanks brother. I try not to be too ridiculous 

I changed back to the 2-250 watt HPS lights, plus 3-150 watt (massive) 2700k CFL's, plus 15 23 watt 2700k CFL's. My temps got up to 79 last night tops, for about 45 minutes at the end of the day.

At the end of the month I plan on adding:

1. 6" inline fan for cooltube
2. 8" inline fan for closet exhaust
3. 12,500 BTU or greater portable AC.

I think will all three I should be able to keep the 1000 watter happy and cold, that hott bitch!! How you doin bro?

Check on my page today, I got updates coming. I have fuckin bronchitis though, so I am lazy, watchin Pineapple Express not wanting to get up!

GrOw BiG


----------



## winkdogg420 (Apr 10, 2009)

All is well in the dog house  things are gettin busy for me ...not a thing to do all winter now im slammed ...but at least im workin picking up the new cabinet this weekend !! Pics prob sunday (night) i hope im running out of room in the temp vegg box...


----------



## winkdogg420 (Apr 11, 2009)

the first of the newest 9 widow cuts has grown its first visable root!!! went in the soil on 4/8 first root popped 4/11 thats pretty fast i hope the rest follow suit! here are a few pics the root is in the first pic on the left then the older two widdow clones are up and loving life


----------



## tom__420 (Apr 11, 2009)

Looking great wink, you must be a master cloner or something because that is super fast haha! How do you clone? Just with some gel and stick it in the soil? Or do you use powder?

Edit: that sounded way too noobish lol I'm just curious what your technique is and if you have any tips or anything... I know how to clone i swear


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Apr 11, 2009)

winkdogg420 said:


> the first of the newest 9 widow cuts has grown its first visable root!!! went in the soil on 4/8 first root popped 4/11 thats pretty fast i hope the rest follow suit! here are a few pics the root is in the first pic on the left then the older two widdow clones are up and loving life


Good job Wink! Hey I just wanted to tell you, I didn't get any mature seeds from those two hermie plants 

I know you were hoping....BUT, I do have a bunch of pollen that I plucked off of them when clipping. I saved it for you. TONS. Want it? 



tom__420 said:


> Looking great wink, you must be a master cloner or something because that is super fast haha! How do you clone? Just with some gel and stick it in the soil? Or do you use powder?
> 
> Edit: that sounded way too noobish lol I'm just curious what your technique is and if you have any tips or anything... I know how to clone i swear


He sold his soul to the Devil. Lucky bastard.


----------



## winkdogg420 (Apr 11, 2009)

im using the shultz powder the trick i think is warmth its around 80-85 in the veg box and soil temps stay around 75-80 so i think that speeds up the process alot,and also i credit anotheroldphart for his vigerous white widow cuttings .i think if you take cuts from a slow growing plant then you get slow growing roots his widows are extremely fast growing and healthy(must be those hempy tubs???)




tom__420 said:


> Looking great wink, you must be a master cloner or something because that is super fast haha! How do you clone? Just with some gel and stick it in the soil? Or do you use powder?
> 
> Edit: that sounded way too noobish lol I'm just curious what your technique is and if you have any tips or anything... I know how to clone i swear


 

i appreciate the offer on the pollen jesse but i think im staying away from x-ing and breeding until i get a much larger grow area 

*Spunk*
 
Quote:
Originally Posted by *winkdogg420*  
_the first of the newest 9 widow cuts has grown its first visable root!!! went in the soil on 4/8 first root popped 4/11 thats pretty fast i hope the rest follow suit! here are a few pics the root is in the first pic on the left then the older two widdow clones are up and loving life_

Good job Wink! Hey I just wanted to tell you, I didn't get any mature seeds from those two hermie plants 

I know you were hoping....BUT, I do have a bunch of pollen that I plucked off of them when clipping. I saved it for you. TONS. Want it? 


Quote:
Originally Posted by *tom__420*  
_Looking great wink, you must be a master cloner or something because that is super fast haha! How do you clone? Just with some gel and stick it in the soil? Or do you use powder?

Edit: that sounded way too noobish lol I'm just curious what your technique is and if you have any tips or anything... I know how to clone i swear  _

He sold his soul to the Devil. Lucky bastard. 


oh and i deffinatly sold my soul but it was way before this pot growing started


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Apr 11, 2009)

winkdogg420 said:


> i appreciate the offer on the pollen jesse but i think im staying away from x-ing and breeding until i get a much larger grow area


Hey no prob, just thought I'd offer. I do have one DRO seed I saved from a few I got from a bag. I germed the other two. If they are good, I will take pics and send it to you if you want. I had 100% germination success rate from the other two, lol, so hopefully the 3rd one is potent.

When quoting, make sure the HTML is correct.

Each post needs to start with this:

[ quote=winkdogg420;2363096 ] (remove the spaces, I put them in to show you, other wise it would have created a quote.

Then, at the end of the text you wanna quote, [ /QUOTE ] note again, remove the spaces between the brackets.

Doing this, you can break down a long post from one person and respond to different parts of it. Effective, if you ask me!


----------



## winkdogg420 (Apr 11, 2009)

i like the way it looks and its very efficient but its too much for me to try to figure it out right now maybe tomorrow im high as shit gettin ready for sat night live


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Apr 11, 2009)

winkdogg420 said:


> i like the way it looks and its very efficient but its too much for me to try to figure it out right now maybe tomorrow im high as shit gettin ready for sat night live


Lol its not hard. Just learn tomorrow. Let me know if you need help.

SNL is sick, my favs were the one's on the Election! I love politics.


----------



## winkdogg420 (Apr 11, 2009)

see i hate politics but i love skits making fun of politicians


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Apr 11, 2009)

winkdogg420 said:


> see i hate politics but i love skits making fun of politicians


I am a History major with a minor in political science. I love it. You can hate 'em, but they make the rules! 

I want to change the rules, so the system interests me by neccesity.

Besides, it's fascinating to see how people interact. I love all that shit though man, I am a major social science head case


----------



## sugaryDAVE (Apr 13, 2009)

wink bro!!!!!!!!!!!! guess what?!! ill have my verry own grow again! i got a new spot!! setting everything up now, hit me back.. davee


----------



## winkdogg420 (Apr 17, 2009)

all thats going on is vegging and cloneing definatly getting my new cabinet this weekend!!!!!! so here are the nine widdow clones the high grade and the presidents choice... all the barbwire were healthy and strong when the went in the woods!!!


hope all your grows are doing good!!


----------



## sugaryDAVE (Apr 18, 2009)

hey wink man whats upp?? looking great , hey man hit me back


----------



## Old Frog (Apr 19, 2009)

Clones look choice Wink! Any pics of that Barbwire in the woods? Outdoor grows are my guilty pleasure to watch.


----------



## winkdogg420 (Apr 19, 2009)

they are in a pretty remote area so i cant get out there much, but next time i go out i will bring the camera!!





Old Frog said:


> Clones look choice Wink! Any pics of that Barbwire in the woods? Outdoor grows are my guilty pleasure to watch.


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Apr 19, 2009)

winkdogg420 said:


> they are in a pretty remote area so i cant get out there much, but next time i go out i will bring the camera!!


lookin good wink! i was plannin a guerilla thought i found the perfect spot and.....i did a seedling was comin up from the ground maybe an inch tall not even healthy leaves.....i dug her up and brought her home lol might be indiginous to the gardenstate or somethin. soon as i packed her up some people came through smokin a blunt....now its a bad spot lol so i hope your area is better suited for the job than mine lol


----------



## winkdogg420 (Apr 21, 2009)

Big ass cabinets!! 7'tall 4'wide 21"deep... Put one together will build the other one next day or two(hopefully) carbon scrubbers and evrything!!! And 8 out of 9 widdow clones are well rooted with new growth!!!!


Winkdogg


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 22, 2009)

winkdogg420 said:


> Big ass cabinets!! 7'tall 4'wide 21"deep... Put one together will build the other one next day or two(hopefully) carbon scrubbers and evrything!!! And 8 out of 9 widdow clones are well rooted with new growth!!!!
> 
> 
> Winkdogg


thats nice man, cant wait to see it when its done !
odor problems have me ready to re-do my whole set-up


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Apr 22, 2009)

420weedman said:


> thats nice man, cant wait to see it when its done !
> odor problems have me ready to re-do my whole set-up


Me too! I am about to buy a 4.5' X 4.5' X 6.5' grow tent so I can throw a carbon scrubber on top!

These barbs stink more at 5 weeks of flower than my last crop did at any time!!

Nice score on the cabs Wink, you busy mo fo


----------



## winkdogg420 (Apr 22, 2009)

Thanks guys the carbon scrubber will be half of the top sections and jesse the barbwire stink was 90% of my problems...


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Apr 22, 2009)

winkdogg420 said:


> Thanks guys the carbon scrubber will be half of the top sections and jesse the barbwire stink was 90% of my problems...


Mine are on day 34 of 12/12 and just now really starting to produce resin.

Did yours start to stink about the same time in terms of the plant's life cycle?

How long did you flower?

How much worse did the stink get from the beginning of major resin production until the harvest? Is it exponentially smellier?


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Apr 22, 2009)

lookin good like always wink! thats a fly cab too i need to get me something like that for a 2nd veg so after another grow or too i wanna start breeding muhuhahahahalol. where did u get that?


----------



## DIRTBAG (Apr 24, 2009)

Like the cabinet... Is it up and running now...???

Gotta have more porn in here...!!!



Db.~tlb!


----------



## raeder21 (Jun 1, 2009)

BongJuice said:


> Walmart and other companies like Walmart play huge role in why our
> economy is in the shithole.
> If you wanna help the economy, buy your supplies from your local Mom-n-Pop shop.
> Why would you wanna buy cheap Chinese crap anyways?



I completely agree...just go to your local hardware store, or local plant store. EFF Wal-Mart!

Viva USA!


----------



## sugaryDAVE (Jun 1, 2009)

winkdog were you at???


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Jun 1, 2009)

4real u been awol for maaaaad long! come back come back!!!kiss-ass


----------



## phellowship (Sep 1, 2009)

anyone have any problems with 2 600's in a sun hut xl.
useine 1 600 and there just doesnt seem to be enough light for 6 plants


----------



## tom__420 (Sep 1, 2009)

Dude make your own thread. 

Hey wink where you at my man? Its been a while


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm really sad too.

Wink has been gone for sooooooo long....

I just don't think he is coming back....

I THINK everything is ok with him though, I don't THINK he got popped...

I have his private email address. I emailed him months ago and he told me he was working 100 hour weeks...but I emailed him back after that, and he never responded...

That's really not in character for him.

But then again, how well can you know someone's character from online interactions alone??

I guess we will all just have to hope, and wait. Maybe he will reach out.


----------



## drbudwannabe (Oct 24, 2010)

guess who????????? its me winkdogg!!!!!!!!!! i got word that i should sever all ties to rollitup so i did! i missed you guys and sharing my expierences with all of you! drbudwannabe is my new name and i want to take this time to say sorry for disapearing and if i had any deals going with you guys just remind me and i will pick up where i left off! hope everybody understands i never wanted to piss you guys off but i had to do what i had to do! but i will get some new pics flowing soon and would like to catch up with you guys! hope everyone is doing good and your gardens are exploding with awesome meds!!!!!!!!! 

to dave , old phart , big jessee , warisnottheanswer , dirtbag , tom_420 and all the rest of you guys cant wait to catch up and see how things are going!

the cfl revolution has exploded since my last visit and i cant wait to see how everyone has progressed!

talk to you guys soon !!!!!!!!! WINKDOGG (THEN)!!! AKA DRBUDWANNABE (NOW)


----------



## drbudwannabe (Nov 8, 2011)

Hey guys its winkdogg im back but now im drbudwannabe built a new cabinet and still growing cfl only!!

Come check out my thread!



tom__420 said:


> dude make your own thread.
> 
> Hey wink where you at my man? Its been a while


----------

